# [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8



## L1qu1dat0r (9. November 2014)

*[Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo zusammen,

Minecraft ist *nicht* tot.
Hab überlegt ob das Thema Befehlsblöcke (abgekürzt *BB*)nicht besser in den Redstonethread passt.
Da die Materie aber so Komplex ist hab ich mich entschlossen einen eigenen Thread dafür aufzumachen.
*Wenn ich was neues Herausfinde oder kleine Teilbereiche,der Befehle, von mir verstanden werden ,ergänze ich den Thread (auch ohne neuen Post zu erstellen)*.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Befehlsliste:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-blocks-mc-1-8-a-post6945700.html#post6945700

*NBT-Daten:* Befehl â€“ Minecraft Wiki

*Partikelliste:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-blocks-mc-1-8-a-post6982922.html#post6982922

*Alle Liste Sounds:* [1.8] All /playsound Sound Arguments - Mapping and Modding Tutorials - Mapping and Modding - Minecraft Forum - Minecraft Forum

*Feuerwerksgenerator:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-blocks-mc-1-8-a-post7030260.html#post7030260

*Befehlsgenerator:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-blocks-mc-1-8-a-post7045916.html#post7045916

*Minecraft ID Liste (1.8.1):* http://minecraft-ids.grahamedgecombe.com/
Der Befehlsblock wurde mit der Vollversion 1.4 eingeführt.
Er ist  Haubtsächlich für Adventur-Maps gedacht,die man um viele Funktionen  Erweitern kann,ohne Mods zu instalieren.

Zitat MC WIKI:
"Der Befehlsblock ist nicht craftbar und kann nur im Kreativmodus platziert werden. Er wird allerdings nicht im Kreativ-Inventar angezeigt, weshalb man ihn sich mit dem Befehl /give @p command_block geben muss."

*Das heisst,in einer Singelplayermap die Survival erstellt ist ,muss man die Map im Lan freigeben und Cheats erlauben anklicken!!!*
Danach kann man erstmal sein Spielmodus auf Kreativ stellen (im Chat(T) */gamemode1*).
Wenn man jetzt im Chat */give @p command_block* eingibt(man kann auch eine Zahl dahinterschreiben ,nach einer Leerstelle)bekommt man den /die BB.
Für Minecart mit BB:
*/give @p command_block_minecart*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So da haben wir den Befehlsblock.

Wenn wir draufklicken sehen wir zwei Zeilen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In die Obere kommt der Befehl.
Wenn wir den Ausführen zeigt der BB was er gerade gemacht hat.
Das wird in der untere Zeile Angezeigt.
Mit der Ausgabe kann man auch etwaige Fehler erkennen.

*Ganz Wichtig:einen Befehl etc.aus der Befehlszeile Rauszukopieren funktioniert!
Man muss den Befehl Markieren(ich hab mich Totgesucht nach der Markierfunktion).
Das geschieht ganz einfach mit gedrückter Shift- und den Pfeiltasten oderStrg+A ^^.*
Dann noch strg+V zum einfügen . So easy  (Das ist ein Nachtrag)
Die Materie ist soooo komplex und ich verstehe auch noch nicht alles (bin aber total begeistert von den Möglichkeiten),
so das ich euch erst mal einen Groben überblick verschaffen kann(manche Dinge lass ich auch aus die nicht so Wichtig für mich sind ,darf aber *Gerne ergänzt werden*)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also mit BB kann man ein Wenig wie in World Edit ,Mauern ziehen,oder viereckige Körper (auch Hohl) erstellen.
Das Funktioniert mit dem fill Befehl.
*/fill*
In die Obere Zeile eingeben:
*/fill 912 11 -95 910  10 -95 minecraft:wool 0*  danach return ,Fertig.

wenn man jetzt den BB mit Redstone Powert wird eine zwei * drei Blöcke Grosse Mauer aus Weisser Wolle erstellt.

*/fill* bedeutet Füllen ,danach folgen die *x y z Koordinaten* des ersten Punktes der Gefüllt werden soll(die ersten drei Zahlen).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die nächsten drei Zahlen sind *Koordinaten des zweiten Punktes.
minecraft:wool 0* ist für das Material zuständig ,womit die Mauer etc. erstellt werden soll. 
Bei Wolle gibt es so genante Metadaten,das sind Zusatzwerte die das Material besser beschreiben.
Bei Wolle ist es die Farbe.Hinter Wool folgt die Farbnummer *0-15* .
Man kann sich im Kreativmodus ,am Inventar Orientieren,einfach abzählen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß ist null!wenn ich durchzähle ist 15 schwarz. OK ?

Das verhält sich mit verschiedenen Materialien so ,zb. Stein.Ausprobieren hilft.

Mit dem /fill befehl habe ich eine Automatische Weizenfarm gebaut,die selber Weizen Pflanzt.(Stolz)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BF3KEcNJS7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Ganz Wichtig: Der BB ist Groß/kleinschreibe sensitiv.*Das heist,das ihm nicht egal ist ob ein Buchstabe Groß oder klein geschrieben ist , bei Falscher Eingabe führt das zu Fehlern.Auch ist es *Wichtig lehrstellen* *genau einzuhalten* .
Also zwische jeder Koordinate zb.,nach minecraft ein *:*  danach das Material welches auch schonmal mit einem *_* Unterstrich versehen ist .Ausprobieren macht Schlauer .
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Füllen mit Luft ist :*/fill[Koordinaten] minecraft:air* damit kann man Blöcke auch wieder löschen.(Leider weiss ich noch nicht wie man mehrere Befehle in einen BB eingibt(oder ob das überhaubt Möglich ist ))
Für Block setzen und löschen benutze ich jeweils einen Seperaten BB.

Hier noch alle fill Befehle aus der MC -Wiki:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*/fill (Koordinaten1)(Koordinaten2) minecraft:Material hollow* läst einen Block Hohl werden ,er ist eine 1Block Starker Hohlkörper.Das Lehrzeichen vor hollow ist Wichtig.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wenn man nicht weiss ,wie das Material heist oder die Genauen Koordinaten eines Blocks sind,Hilft der Druck auf die *F3-Taste *.

Ganz unten links sind die Koordinaten des Blocks ,der gerade im "Visier" ist (Blickrichtung).

Rechts neben minecraft: steht das Material (das man so eingibt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab viel mit /fill realisiert.
zb. ein Tor was auf Knopfdruck auf und zu Geht,dabei gehen die Zähne des Kopfs auf und die Zunge kommt heraus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Augen Rollen so lange das Tor nicht wieder geschlossen wird.
Praktisch ist auch ,das man mit BB Redstoneblöcke in eine Schaltung setzen kann oder leitende Blöcke in Luft auflösen kann.
Damit muss die Schaltung nicht zwangsläufig direkt unter dem Schalter sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Als nächstes hab ich einen* Teleporter* gebaut(Alles ohne Mods )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unter den Goldblöcken ist jeweils ein BB.
Mit dem Befehl:*/tp @p -245 68 -1144 *wird der nächststehende Spieler zur Koordinate -245 68 -1144 teleportiert.

Tip : an der Ziel-Koordinate einen Teleporter bauen mit den Start-Koordinaten.

Es gibt noch weitere TP befehle die ich nicht so Wichtig halte.
/tp @a teleportiert mich zu meinem Mitspieler (zu zweit im Lan ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei teleport gibt es noch zwei Zusatzangaben. Die Erste ist die Himmelsrichtung in die man sieht,wenn man Spawnt. Sie wird als (Winkel grad)Zahl angegeben :  0 = Süden, 90 = Westen, 180 oder -180 = Norden, -90 = Osten

Die Zweite Zahl die man eingeben kann(aber nicht muss),ist die Kopfneigung des Players : 0 = geradeaus, 90 = auf den Boden, -90 = in den Himmel.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hab gerade nochmal den Befehl gesucht,womit man die Nachricht des BB ,im Chat ausschalten kann:

/gamerule commandBlockOutput false

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Zweiter Teil:

Ok,ich habe mal alle Befehle aus der Wiki herauskopiert(ob alle Befehle Sinnvoll sind sei dahingestellt)
Die lasse ich mal unkomentiert!
Ob alle Befehle mit den 1.8 ern BB funktionieren weiß ich nicht.Seit 1.8 Funktionieren Material ID`s zb. als Zahl nicht mehr!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


                                                                                                                                                                            (Weitergeleitet von Befehl give)
                                                                                                                           Mit einem *Befehl*  können Veränderungen am Spielgeschehen außerhalb des eigentlichen  Spiels hervorgerufen werden. Daher sind nicht immer alle Befehle für  jeden Spieler zugänglich. Es gibt vier Gruppen von Befehlen:


*Spieler-Befehl*: Diesen Befehl kann jeder Spieler ohne  Einschränkung ausführen, d.h. im Einzelspielermodus mit der Option  "Cheats erlauben: Aus" und im Mehrspielermodus ohne Operator zu sein. 
*Cheat-Befehl*: Dieser Befehl kann das Spiel verändern und wird daher _Cheat_ (engl. für _Mogelei_) genannt. Um ihn benutzen zu können, muss man im Einzelspieler-Modus vor der Weltgenerierung die Option "Cheats erlauben" einschalten bzw. bei der Veröffentlichung im LAN einstellen. Im Mehrspieler-Modus muss man Op-Rechte haben. Im Mehrspieler-Modus werden automatisch alle Spieler über einen eingegebenen Operator-Befehl informiert. 
*Server-Befehl*: Dieser Befehl ist auf Servern vorhanden, d. h. man kann ihn in der Server-Konsole  eintippen. Ebenso kann man ihn im Client eingeben, wenn man im  Mehrspielermodus mit einem Server verbunden ist und OP-Rechte besitzt.  Einige dieser Befehle gibt es nicht im Einzelspieler-Modus. Zum  Einzelspieler-Modus zählt auch die Veröffentlichung einer Welt im LAN ("LAN-Welt"), da dies kein Serverbetrieb ist. 
*Befehlsblock-Befehl*: Dieser Befehl kann vom Befehlsblock oder der Befehlsblocklore verwendet werden. 
 *Inhaltsverzeichnis*




 Ausführen 
 Übersicht 
 Befehle 
 NBT-Daten 
 Ziel-Auswahl 
 Galerie 
 Geschichte 
 

*Ausführen*

 Ein Befehl kann auf mehrere Arten ausgeführt werden:


Durch direkte Eingabe in der *Chat-Konsole*. Um den Befehl von einem Chat-Text zu unterscheiden, muss er mit einem führenden Schrägstrich / gekennzeichnet werden. Um die Chat-Konsole zu öffnen, drückt man entweder die Chattaste T oder die Befehlstaste # (bei englischen Tastaturen liegt auf dieser Taste der Schrägstrich), die den benötigten Schrägstrich gleich vorgibt. 
Durch direkte Eingabe in der *Server-Konsole*.  Dort kann ein Befehl ohne vorangestellten Schrägstrich eingegeben  werden, weil ein direktes Chatten in der Server-Konsole nicht möglich  ist (nur über Befehle). 
Durch Hinterlegung in einem *Befehlsblock*. Sobald dieser durch ein Redstone-Signal aktiviert wird, wird der Befehl ausgeführt. 
Durch Hinterlegung in einer *Befehlsblocklore*.  Dadurch wird der Befehl mobil und kann mit der Lore an einen beliebigen  Ort gefahren werden, der mit dem Schienennetz verbunden ist. 
Durch Verwendung eines JSON-Textes im Befehl /tellraw.  Damit kann eine Nachricht über den Chat gesendet werden, die einen oder  mehrere anklickbare Textteile enthält, die jeweils einen Befehl  ausführen. 
Durch Verwendung eines JSON-Textes in einem *Schild*. Wenn der JSON-Text anklickbare Textteile enthält, wird dadurch das Schild anklickbar und löst dann alle Befehle aus. 
Durch Verwendung eines JSON-Textes in einem *beschriebenen Buch*.  Dadurch ist der Befehl mobil und kann überall hin getragen werden.  Durch Anklicken eines Textteils im Buch wird der Befehl ausgelöst. 
 *Übersicht*

 Hier sind die Befehle thematisch gruppiert. Eine alphabetische Liste steht weiter unten.
  Hilfsmittel  Befehl Beschreibung   /? Identisch mit /help.
/debug Startet oder stoppt das Schreiben eines Debug-Protokolls. 
/help Listet einen oder mehrere Befehle mit seiner Syntax auf. 
/scoreboard Verwaltet Teams und selbst definierte Punktestände aller Spieler.
/seed Nennt den Startwert der Welt. 
/stats Verknüpft Befehlsquellen mit Punkteständen.
/testfor Prüft, ob ein Objekt eine Bedingung erfüllt. 
/testforblock Prüft, ob sich ein bestimmter Block an einer bestimmten Position befindet.
/testforblocks Prüft, ob zwei Blockbereiche identisch sind.
 Chat  Befehl Beschreibung   /me Sendet im Chat den Namen des Versenders zusammen mit einem Aktionstext. 
/msg Identisch mit /tell.
/say Sendet im Chat eine Nachricht an alle Spieler.   
/tell Sendet im Chat eine Nachricht an einen Spieler (flüstern genannt).
/tellraw Sendet im Chat eine Nachricht an einen Spieler, die formatiert und Maus-sensitiv sein kann.
/w Identisch mit /tell (engl. *w*_hisper_).    Veränderung von Wesen (Spieler oder Kreatur)  Befehl Beschreibung   

/achievement Gibt dem Spieler einen Erfolg oder erhöht einen seiner Statistikwerte. 
/clear Entfernt Gegenstände aus dem Inventar des Spielers. 
/effect Gibt dem Wesen einen Statuseffekt.
/enchant Gibt dem Gegenstand, den der Spieler in der Hand hält, eine Verzauberung. 
/entitydata Verändert die Eigenschaften einer Kreatur.
/execute Lässt das Wesen einen Befehl ausführen.
/gamemode Verändert den Spielmodus des Spielers. 
/give Gibt Gegenstände in das Inventar des Spielers.   
/kill Tötet das Wesen sofort.
/particle Lässt Partikel um das Wesen erscheinen. 
/playsound Spielt ein Geräusch für den Spieler ab.
/replaceitem Ersetzt Gegenstände im Inventar des Wesens.
/scoreboard Ordnet den Spieler einem Team zu oder ändert seinen Punktestand. 
/spawnpoint Ändert den Spawnpunkt des Spielers. 
/spreadplayers Verteilt die Wesen innerhalb eines vorgegebenen Bereiches in der Landschaft.
/title Zeigt dem Spieler einen Titelbildschirm an.
/tp Teleportiert das Wesen zum Ziel und /oder dreht es.
/trigger Ändert den Punktestand des Spielers. 
/xp Gibt dem Spieler Erfahrungspunkte.    Veränderung der Welt  Befehl Beschreibung
/blockdata Verändert die Tile Entity-Daten eines Blockes in der Welt.
/clone Kopiert einen ganzen Blockbereich an eine andere Position. 
/defaultgamemode Verändert den Spielmodus der Welt.
/difficulty Verändert den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Welt.
/fill Füllt einen Bereich mit einem bestimmten Block oder mit Luft. 
/gamerule Ändert eine Grundeinstellung der Welt.
/particle Lässt Partikel an einer bestimmten Position in der Welt erscheinen.
/publish Stellt die Welt zum gemeinsamen Spielen in einem LAN (lokalen Netzwerk) zur Verfügung. 
/replaceitem Ersetzt Gegenstände im Inventar eines Behälters.
/setblock Setzt oder löscht einen Block an einer bestimmte Position in der Welt. 
/setworldspawn Verändert den Spawnbereich der Welt.
/summon Holt ein Objekt (Kreatur etc.) in die Welt.
/time Ändert die Weltzeit.
/toggledownfall Stoppt oder startet einen Niederschlag in der Welt.
/weather Ändert das Wetter in der Welt.
/worldborder Setzt eine Grenze um die Welt.    Server-Verwaltung  Befehl Beschreibung 
/ban Sperrt einen Spieler dauerhaft vom Server.
/ban-ip Sperrt eine IP-Adresse dauerhaft vom Server.
/banlist Zeigt alle gesperrten Spieler oder IP-Adressen des Servers an.
/deop Entfernt die Operator-Rechte von einem Spieler für diesen Server.
/kick Entfernt einen aktiven Spieler sofort vom Server.
/list Listet alle aktiven Spieler des Servers auf.
/op Gibt Operator-Rechte für diesen Server an einen Spieler.
/pardon Hebt den Bann eines Spielers für den Server auf. 
/pardon-ip Hebt den Bann einer IP-Adresse für den Server auf. 
/save-all Sichert die Welt sofort auf dem Server. 
/save-off Stellt das automatische Sichern der Welt auf dem Server aus.
/save-on Stellt das automatische Sichern der Welt auf dem Server an.
/setidletimeout Setzt eine Grenze, wie lange Spieler unbeweglich auf dem Server herumstehen dürfen.
/stop Stoppt den Server sofort und fährt ihn herunter. 
/whitelist Verwaltung der Liste der erlaubten Spielernamen für den Server.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nachdem ich die Automatische Weizenfarm gebaut hatte,wollte ich es Diamanten Regnen lassen!!
Also schnell einen Diamanten Gedropt mit F3 Nachsehen was für ein Block ist.
Aber mir wurde nichts angezeigt^^.
Da ein Drop kein Fester Block ist ,genauso wie Werkzeug,mobdrops usw.,muss ich die anders erzeugen wie mit /fill.

Das funktioniert mit */summon* (herbeirufen,herbefehlen,kommen lassen).

*/summon Item -220 74 -1247 {Item:{id:diamond,count:2}}

*/summon Item ist an sich klar,danach die Koordinaten wo der Spawnt,da ID`s keine Zahlenwerte mehr sind (seit MC1.8) muss man das Item Ausschreiben.*count* ist ein Zähler ,in dem Fall wieviele Diamanten Spawnen sollen.

Da ich ein Regen haben wollte ,habe ich mehrere BB hintereinander gesetzt ,mit unterschiedlichen Koordinaten.
(Nicht ganz Optimal ,war ja auch der erste Test)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Danach wollte ich eine Leiter erscheinen und verschwinden lassen(in meinem Baumhaus)

Das Funktioniert mit dem /fill Befehl,da es sich bei einer Leiter um einen Block handelt(deswegen kann man auch nichts dahin Setzen,wo die Leiter ist),genauso wie Treppen ,Halbsteine etc. .
Die Schwierigkeit war nur ,das die Leitern erschienen,dann aber einfach als Drops zu Boden fielen.
Da kommen dann wieder die Metadaten in`s Spiel.
*/fill Koordinaten minecraft:ladder 3 *,die Zahlen 1-4 sind die Himmelsrichtungen nach welcher Seite sich die Leiter Positioniert.Mit ein wenig Probieren gings dann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Technik kann ich mal Kurz beschreiben,da ich einige Grundelemte immer wieder verwende.
Das ist ein Mix aus Redstone-Technik und BB.(Deswegen war ich mir auch nicht sicher wo das Thema hingehört)
Als Erstes hab ich ein Pushbutton der den Befehl */setblock -233 60 -1247 minecraft:redstone_block *ausführt.
Ich Dämel,den hab ich noch garnicht erklärt(ist auch so viel(in meinem Alter))
Also wenn man nur *Einen *Block erzeugen oder löschen will geht das mit /fill nicht.
Dazu ist der /setblock Befehl.Der hat auch nur eine Block-Koordinate .Der Rest wie /fill.

Also ein Redstoneblock erscheint in meinem Fall unter dem Baum.Hier muss ich das Signal verkürzen.
Das geht mit dem Element Hervorragend:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wird ein Kurzer impuls zum T-Flip Flop (Den hab ich in einem Coolen Video gesehen ) weitergeleitet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dadurch wechselt der Redstonblock zur anderen Leitung,bei jedem impuls (sehr kleine Baugruppe )
Das löst zwei BB pro Signalweg aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der einen Seite wird die Leiter Erzeugt und der Redstoneblock am Anfang gelöscht.Auf der andern Seite die Leiter und der redstoneblock gelöscht.

So das war es für Heute erstmal.
Hab noch etwas gebaut aber keine Zeit mehr (Morgen Arbeiten ^^).

*Wenn jemand auch was herausgefunden hat bitte hier Posten, Tip`s und Tricks werden immer gerne Gesehen!!!*
Bei Fragen versuche ich zu Helfen ,wie gesagt ich verstehe auch (noch)nicht alles.
MFG

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weiter geht es:
Ich habe noch was Rausgefunden.
Erst mal brauchte ich Schienen.
Die kann man wieder ziemlich easy mit dem Fill Befehl erstellen.
Zur Erinnerung:Eine Schiene,Leiter etc. ist von den Koordinaten wie ein Gefüllter Block zu betrachten,also ein höher als der Boden.
*/fill Koordinaten1 Koordinaten2 minecraft:rail*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Schiene richtet sich Automatisch aus.(eine Einzelne Schiene würde bei mir Quer gesetzt)

Das Minecard ist kein Block ,da es ja einige Eigenschaften Besitzt(Metadaten),dewegen kann es nicht mit /fill oder /setblock erzeugt werden.
Funktionieren tut das mit :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Minecard lasse ich von oben Auf die Schiene Fallen,ist ganz Praktisch für Halbautomatische Bahnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Antriebsschienen lassen sich auch leicht,an vorherbestimmten Punkten die vorher mit Redstonfackeln etc. versehen wurden, einfügen.
Das geht mit :
*/setblock Koordinate minecraft:golden_rail*
/setblock benötigt nur eine Koordinate,da es ja nur ein Block ist!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Befehlsblöcke können mit Sensor-Schienen ausgelöst werden.Damit sind coole Effeckte Möglich  )
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Partikel:*

Am Sonntag hatte ich ein Video gesehen,in dem sie eine Dusche Mit Schwämmen und BB gebaut hatten.
Durch die Wasseraufsaugsequenz fielen Wassertropfen nach unten ,die einen Cooles Duschwasser erzeugten.
Das war aber viel zu Umständlich ,ausserdem Nervte das Schwammsetz- und entfern Geräusch.
Hatte noch im Hinterkopf was in der Wiki über Partikel mit BB Gelesen zu haben .
Der halbe Sonntag ging drauf .
Am längsten dauerte die Soundsuche ,die bis jetzt noch ergebnisslos geblieben ist ^^.(Nur Regengeräusch finde ich nicht so passend.

OK die Dusche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab so einiges Experementiert bis es so aussieht.

*Hier mal der Befehl:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ,der Partikel splash wird in der Koordinate -278 71 -1218 erzeugt das sind die (x,y,z Koordinaten) die Zahlen 1 1 1 sind die (dx,dy,dz Koordinaten )das ist die Ausdehnung der Partickel.(So ganz verstehe ich das noch nicht ,aber es Funktioniert )
Die Nächste 1 Beziffert die Geschwindigkeit des Partickels.
Die 100 Erzeugt eine Partikel-Wolke aus 100 Partikel.(in der Orginalzeile wurden 500 Rauchpartikel erzeugt)

*Syntax: particle <Name> <x y z> <dx dy dz> <Geschwindigkeit> [Anzahl] [Modus]] [Ziel]*

*Um die Sichtweite der Partikel zu erhöhen setzt man am ende noch force .*
Ohne Zusatz sieht man die Partickel 16 Blöcke weit.
Zb.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Befehl/particle

Mit einem BB kommt man bei einer Dusche aber nicht Weit ,deswegen hab ich eine Clock gebaut die mehrere BB powert.
Die werden mit den selben Werten beschrieben (Ich schreibe Befehle die ich öfter benutzen muss in World Pad kopiere die in die Zwischenablage und füge sie mit Strg+V in den BB ein(mitlerweile nicht mehr   ,im BB Zeile mit *Strg+A,Strg+C ,ganze Zeile Markieren und Kopieren*,Shift und Pfeiltasten Bereich Markieren,Strg+C Kopieren mit Strg+V Einfügen))

*Hier gibt es einen Überblick über die Partikel:*

Partikel

*Liste der Partikel:*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ecke-command-blocks-mc-1-8-a.html#post6982922



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Clock schalte ich aus ,indem ich den Felsblock im kreislauf mittels BB lösche.
Powerbutton 1 Druck Dusche an (solange ich will) Nochmal Drücken ,Dusche geht aus.
Mit  Sound bin ich noch am Forschen,leider findet man im Minecraft-Ordner unter assets keinen Ordner ambient Sound mehr.Ist Seit 1.8 halt Anders .Die Sounddateien sind jetzt "verschlüsselt".

Falls jemand mehr darüber weiss,oder Andere Coole Dinge herausgefunden hat,*Posten* .
Ich weiss ja nicht ob das hier überhaubt jemanden interresiert ??
Wenn nicht kann ich ja aufhören^^.
Das war es erst mal !!
*PS.: Ich hab eine Liste aller Sounds gefunden!*
Hier ist die Orginalseite:
[1.8] All /playsound Sound Arguments - Mapping and Modding Tutorials - Mapping and Modding - Minecraft Forum - Minecraft Forum
*ambient.cave.cave*
*ambient.weather.rain*
*ambient.weather.thunder*

*game.player.hurt.fall.big*
** game.neutral.hurt.fall.big*
** game.hostile.hurt.fall.big*
*game.player.hurt.fall.small*
** game.neutral.hurt.fall.small*
** game.hostile.hurt.fall.small*
*game.player.hurt*
** game.neutral.hurt*
** game.hostile.hurt*
*game.player.die*
** game.neutral.die*
** game.hostile.die*

*dig.cloth*
*dig.glass*
** game.potion.smash*
*dig.grass*
*dig.gravel*
*dig.sand*
*dig.snow*
*dig.stone*
*dig.wood*

*fire.fire*
*fire.ignite*

*fireworks.blast*
*fireworks.blast_far*
*fireworks.largeBlast*
*fireworks.largeBlast_far*
*fireworks.launch*
*fireworks.twinkle*
*fireworks.twinkle_far*

*game.player.swim.splash*
** game.neutral.swim.splash*
** game.hostile.swim.splash*
*game.player.swim*
** game.neutral.swim*
** game.hostile.swim*

*liquid.lava*
*liquid.lavapop*
*liquid.water*

*minecart.base*
*minecart.inside*

*note.bass*
*note.bassattack*
*note.bd*
*note.harp*
*note.hat*
*note.pling*
*note.snare*

*portal.portal*
*portal.travel*
*portal.trigger*

*random.anvil_break*
*random.anvil_land*
*random.anvil_use*
*random.bow*
*random.bowhit*
*random.break*
*random.burp*
*random.chestclosed*
*random.chestopen*
*gui.button.press*
*random.click*
*random.door_open*
** random.door_close*
*random.drink*
*random.eat*
*random.explode*
*random.fizz*
*game.tnt.primed*
*creeper.primed*
*random.levelup*
*random.orb*
*random.pop*
*random.splash*
*random.successful_hit*
*random.wood_click*

*step.cloth*
*step.grass*
*step.gravel*
*step.ladder*
*step.sand*
*step.snow*
*step.stone*
*step.wood*

*tile.piston.in*
*tile.piston.out*

*--------------------------------------------------Mobs*

*mob.bat.death*
*mob.bat.hurt*
*mob.bat.idle*
*mob.bat.loop*
*mob.bat.takeoff*

*mob.blaze.breathe*
*mob.blaze.death*
*mob.blaze.hit*

*mob.cat.hiss*
*mob.cat.hitt*
*mob.cat.meow*
*mob.cat.purr*
*mob.cat.purreow*

*mob.chicken.hurt*
*mob.chicken.plop*
*mob.chicken.say*
*mob.chicken.step*

*mob.cow.hurt*
*mob.cow.say*
*mob.cow.step*

*mob.creeper.death*
*mob.creeper.say*

*mob.enderdragon.end*
*mob.enderdragon.growl*
*mob.enderdragon.hit*
*mob.enderdragon.wings*

*mob.endermen.death*
*mob.endermen.hit*
*mob.endermen.idle*
*mob.endermen.portal*
*mob.endermen.scream*
*mob.endermen.stare*

*mob.ghast.affectionate_scream*
*mob.ghast.charge*
*mob.ghast.death*
*mob.ghast.fireball*
*mob.ghast.moan*
*mob.ghast.scream*

*mob.guardian.hit*
*mob.guardian.idle*
*mob.guardian.death*
*mob.guardian.elder.hit*
*mob.guardian.elder.idle*
*mob.guardian.elder.death*
*mob.guardian.land.hit*
*mob.guardian.land.idle*
*mob.guardian.land.death*
*mob.guardian.curse*
*mob.guardian.attack*
*mob.guardian.flop*

*mob.horse.angry*
*mob.horse.armor*
*mob.horse.breathe*
*mob.horse.death*
*mob.horse.donkey.angry*
*mob.horse.donkey.death*
*mob.horse.donkey.hit*
*mob.horse.donkey.idle*
*mob.horse.gallop*
*mob.horse.hit*
*mob.horse.idle*
*mob.horse.jump*
*mob.horse.land*
*mob.horse.leather*
*mob.horse.skeleton.death*
*mob.horse.skeleton.hit*
*mob.horse.skeleton.idle*
*mob.horse.soft*
*mob.horse.wood*
*mob.horse.zombie.death*
*mob.horse.zombie.hit*
*mob.horse.zombie.idle*

*mob.irongolem.death*
*mob.irongolem.hit*
*mob.irongolem.throw*
*mob.irongolem.walk*

*mob.magmacube.big*
*mob.magmacube.jump*
*mob.magmacube.small*

*mob.pig.death*
*mob.pig.say*
*mob.pig.step*

*mob.rabbit.hurt*
*mob.rabbit.idle*
*mob.rabbit.hop*
*mob.rabbit.death*

*mob.sheep.say*
*mob.sheep.shear*
*mob.sheep.step*

*mob.silverfish.hit*
*mob.silverfish.kill*
*mob.silverfish.say*
*mob.silverfish.step*

*mob.skeleton.death*
*mob.skeleton.hurt*
*mob.skeleton.say*
*mob.skeleton.step*

*mob.slime.attack*
*mob.slime.big*
*mob.slime.small*

*mob.spider.death*
*mob.spider.say*
*mob.spider.step*

*mob.villager.death*
*mob.villager.haggle*
*mob.villager.hit*
*mob.villager.idle*
*mob.villager.no*
*mob.villager.yes*

*mob.wither.death*
*mob.wither.hurt*
*mob.wither.idle*
*mob.wither.shoot*
*mob.wither.spawn*

*mob.wolf.bark*
*mob.wolf.death*
*mob.wolf.growl*
*mob.wolf.howl*
*mob.wolf.hurt*
*mob.wolf.panting*
*mob.wolf.shake*
*mob.wolf.step*
*mob.wolf.whine*

*mob.zombie.death*
*mob.zombie.hurt*
*mob.zombie.infect*
*mob.zombie.metal*
*mob.zombie.remedy*
*mob.zombie.say*
*mob.zombie.step*
*mob.zombie.unfect*
*mob.zombie.wood*
*mob.zombie.woodbreak*

*mob.zombiepig.zpig*
*mob.zombiepig.zpigangry*
*mob.zombiepig.zpigdeath*
*mob.zombiepig.zpighurt*

*--------------------------------------------------Music*

*records.11*
*records.13*
*records.blocks*
*records.cat*
*records.chirp*
*records.far*
*records.mall*
*records.mellohi*
*records.stal*
*records.strad*
*records.wait*
*records.ward*

*music.menu*
*music.game*
*music.game.creative*
*music.game.end*
*music.game.end.dragon*
*music.game.end.credits*
*music.game.nether*

*--------------------------------------------------*

*If a sound argument has * before it, that means it would play the exact same sound(s) as the argument above it.*

Now here's how you should use the command in-game: */playsound [sound] @p*

*Englishe Erklärung für Playsound:*

_*Playsound:*_
_/playsound [x] [y] [z] [volume] [pitch] [minimum_volume]_
/playsound <
_Whereas [] are optional, locate the sounds at .minecraft\assets\sound\, and name them after the location within the sound folder; so .minecraft\assets\sound\*mob\pig\say* will become *mob.pig.say*  - it is IMPORTANT to note that numbers (0-9) CANNOT be used when  referring to sound files; instead, the command will cycle through  numbered files randomly (e.g. say1, say2, say3 will get picked randomly  using the referrer mob.pig.say)._

_*[x] [y] [z]*  coords are NOT referrers for the player's position, they a the set  co-ords for where the sound plays from; for example, setting this to 0 2 3 will play a sound at x0, y2, and z3.

*[volume]* specifies the volume of the sound played (I think the maximum is 10***)

*[Pitch]* Specifies the Pitch (e.g. 1 will  increase it by one octave, -1 will decrease it; decimals are accepted).  I'm not sure, but I think the maximum value might be 6***

*[minimum_volume]* specify a minimum volume  value - I think this means that, if the player is distant from the  sound, how quietly it will reach before cutting out (essentially acting  as a radius for the sound), but it doesn't appear to work
_
Das Funtzt 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ok habe Heute /clone benutzt.
Ist nicht schwierig.Damit kann man Bereiche auf der Map kopieren und woanders wieder hinsetzen.(Zb. Haus usw.)
Ich hab das für ein Teil der Redstonschaltung benutzt.Ist ja immer das Selbe^^.Alle eigenschaften von Blöcken etc. werden mit kopiert.

*/clone -309 56 -1322 -319 53 -1327 -361 51 -1318 replace* 
Die ersten sechs Zahlen sind die Koordinaten 1 und 2 ,sie Markieren den Bereich den man Kopieren möchte.(genauso wie /fill)
Die letzten drei Zahlen benennen die Ziel-Koordinate (wohin es Kopiert werden soll).
*replace* bedeutet das vorhandenes Material auf der Ziel-Koordinate ersetzt werden(überschrieben)soll.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Was alles mit Befehlsblöcken(BB) möglich ist ,erstaund mich Wirklich!!
Hab nen Video auf Youtube gesehen,da wurde der Befehlsblock vorgestellt.(Nicht von mir!!)

Einfach mal Kopieren,in einer Neuen Flat Welt (am besten),in den BB mit Strg+V einfügen.
Mit Druckschalter auslösen.Den Schneeball auf eine Freie Stelle werfen .


```
/summon FallingSand ~ ~5 ~ 
{Block:redstone_block,Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~-1 ~ ~ ~-1 ~-18 ~ minecraft:redstone_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/give @a minecraft:snowball 1 0 {HideFlags:127,ench:[{id:34,lvl:10}]}"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/say Ready."},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-79 ~ ~ ~-79 ~ ~19 ~-90 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-79 ~ ~ ~-79 ~ ~19 ~-90 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-79 ~ ~ ~-79 ~ ~19 ~-90 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~18 ~-88 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~17 ~-87 ~-3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~17 ~-86 ~-1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~17 ~-86 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~17 ~-83 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~17 ~-83 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~16 ~-82 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~15 ~-81 ~-3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~15 ~-80 ~-1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~15 ~-80 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~15 ~-77 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~15 ~-77 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~14 ~-76 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ /summon Villager ~ ~ ~"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ /setblock ~1 ~ ~1 minecraft:crafting_table"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=4] ~ ~ ~ /setblock ~1 ~ ~-1 minecraft:enchanting_table"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~3 ~ minecraft:planks 3 /fill ~2 ~4 ~2 ~-2 ~4 ~-2 minecraft:stonebrick 0"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~3 ~ minecraft:planks 3 /fill ~3 ~4 ~3 ~-3 ~4 ~-3 minecraft:stone_slab 3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~-5 ~-1 ~-5 ~5 ~-1 ~5 minecraft:gravel"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~5 ~ minecraft:mossy_cobblestone 0 /fill ~2 ~4 ~ ~-2 ~4 ~ minecraft:air"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~5 ~ minecraft:mossy_cobblestone 0 /fill ~ ~4 ~2 ~ ~4 ~-2 minecraft:air"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~4 ~ minecraft:cobblestone 0 /fill ~2 ~5 ~2 ~-2 ~5 ~-2 minecraft:brick_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~4 ~ minecraft:cobblestone 0 /fill ~3 ~5 ~3 ~-3 ~5 ~-3 minecraft:stone_slab 4"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~-1 ~ ~ ~-1 ~-13 ~ minecraft:redstone_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/say 5 seconds..."},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~13 ~-62 ~-3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~13 ~-61 ~-1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~13 ~-61 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~13 ~-58 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~13 ~-58 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~12 ~-57 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~11 ~-56 ~-3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~11 ~-55 ~-1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~11 ~-55 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~11 ~-52 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~11 ~-52 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~10 ~-51 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=6] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~ ~3 ~2 ~ ~3 ~-2 minecraft:air"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=6] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~2 ~3 ~ ~-2 ~3 ~ minecraft:air"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~ ~ ~-2 ~ ~1 ~-2 minecraft:air"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=1] ~ ~ ~ /setblock ~ ~6 ~ minecraft:gold_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=2] ~ ~ ~ /setblock ~-2 ~1 ~-1 minecraft:fence"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ /setblock ~ ~1 ~2 minecraft:fence"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ /setblock ~-1 ~1 ~ minecraft:torch 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=2] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~2 ~ ~ ~2 ~1 ~ minecraft:air"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=3] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~2 ~6 ~2 ~-2 ~6 ~-2 minecraft:nether_brick"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=3] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~3 ~6 ~3 ~-3 ~6 ~-3 minecraft:stone_slab 6"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~-1 ~ ~ ~-1 ~-4 ~ minecraft:redstone_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-5 ~ ~ ~-5 ~ ~6 ~-38 ~-3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-3 ~ ~ ~-3 ~ ~4 ~-37 ~-3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-4 ~ ~ ~-4 ~ ~9 ~-36 ~-1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-4 ~ ~ ~-5 ~ ~9 ~-36 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/kill @e[type=WitherSkull]"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @p ~ ~ ~ /summon WitherSkull ~ ~ ~ {ExplosionPower:0,direction:[0.0,0.0,0.0]}"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=3] ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~3 ~ minecraft:air 0 /fill ~2 ~-1 ~2 ~-2 ~5 ~-2 minecraft:mossy_cobblestone 0 hollow"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~2 ~-1 ~2 ~-2 ~3 ~-2 minecraft:planks 3 hollow"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=6] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~2 ~-1 ~2 ~-2 ~4 ~-2 minecraft:cobblestone 0 hollow"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~-1 ~ ~ ~-1 ~-12 ~ minecraft:redstone_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/say 15 seconds..."},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~8 ~-26 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 13"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~7 ~-25 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 13"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-9 ~ ~ ~-9 ~ ~6 ~-25 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-9 ~ ~ ~-9 ~ ~6 ~-23 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~5 ~-22 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-8 ~ ~ ~-8 ~ ~4 ~-22 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-9 ~ ~ ~-9 ~ ~4 ~-20 ~-1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-9 ~ ~ ~-9 ~ ~4 ~-19 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~3 ~-18 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_comparator 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-8 ~ ~ ~-8 ~ ~2 ~-17 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~19 ~-15 ~-1 ~ ~-15 ~-3 minecraft:stained_glass 0"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Bat] ~ ~ ~ /summon Arrow ~ ~ ~ {Motion:[0.0,-1.0,0.0]}"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @p ~ ~ ~ /spreadplayers ~ ~ 8 20 false @e[type=Bat]"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @p ~ ~ ~ /summon Bat ~ ~15 ~ {Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:{id:Bat}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/scoreboard players set @a start 0"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/kill @e[type=Arrow]"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/kill @e[type=Bat]"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/testfor @p[score_start_min=1]"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~-1 ~ ~ ~-1 ~-13 ~ minecraft:redstone_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~2 ~-7 ~-2 ~19 ~-7 ~-2 minecraft:quartz_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~1 ~-5 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_comparator 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/summon Item ~ ~-3 ~-3 {Item:{id:stone,Count:1}}"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~ ~-2 ~-3 minecraft:hopper 3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~ ~-1 ~-2 minecraft:hopper 2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/scoreboard objectives add start stat.useItem.minecraft.snowball start"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~1 ~1 ~-3 ~ ~1 ~-2 minecraft:quartz_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/scoreboard objectives remove start"},Time:1,DropItem:0
}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
```
Das beste alles ohne Mod`s 
Nach einiger Zeit läst die Wirkung des Schneeballs nach .
*Sorry mir ist gerade aufgefallen das der Befehl so nicht im Forum gepostet werden konnte,das führt zu Fehlern.^^
Hab den jetzt als Code gepostet,nach copy,paste in MC BB ,funtzt er jetzt  Sorry.*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (15. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo....
Spielt hier noch jemand Minecraft und Experementiert mit Befehlsblöcke ??

Bitte Melden .
Über ergänzungen und Tips währe ich Dankbar!

Zb. hab ich versucht auf einen Zaun mittels /fill nur jeden dritten Pfosten mit Fackel zu versehen ,das hat (bis jetzt )nicht hingehauen .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

*/testfor*

Auweiowei,ist schon Krass,der befehl^^(_vor allem_ den Richtigen Syntax zu finden^^).

Ok mein Grosser und ich haben ne Abenteuerbahn angefangen.Dort Spawnt Automatisch ein Minecart mit Hilfe des Pushbuttons und eines BB(Befehlsblocks).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als mein kleiner (21Jahre) die Bahn Testen sollte,hatte er spasseshalber drei Minecarts gespawnt und ist losgefahren.
Dadurch war die Fahrt langsamer und einige Effekte funktionierten nicht mehr.

Hab gedacht,das ich das Easy verhindern kann(mehrere Minecarts spawnen)mithilfe von */testfor.
*Na ja war doch nicht so Easy^^,bis ich den Richtigen Syntax gefunden hatte ,das das Minecart erkannt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok */testfor* (im BB Funktioniert der auch ohne /) schaut nach  ob besagtes Objekt,Player,Mob etc. vorhanden ist .
Wenn ja gibt der BB ein Redstone Signal aus .*Voraussetzung:  Der Befehlsblock(BB) muß gepowert werden (Clock,Schalter) 
auf Redstone-dauersignale Reagiert er nicht.Und am Ausgang muss ein Komperator angeschlossen werden(kein Repeater).*
Bei mir sucht er nach einem Objekt *@e* (Entities),es geht auch @p,@a oder nur ein Spielername(ohne @).
in der Eckigen Klammer hab ich den Radius der Suche eingestellt* r=20* und den typ des Objekts.*type=MinecartRideable*
Wichtig ist hierbei keine Leerzeichen zwischen den Wörtern zu lassen und das Komma zwischen Radius und Typ.
Nach etlicher Zeit des Versuchs und Irrtum (und fleissigem Googeln)
Kam in der unteren Zeile die Erlösende Meldung,das der BB das Minecart gefunden hat.

nun hab ich ihn zwischen Pushbutton und BB mit Summon Minecart als Schalter gesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Spawnt ein Minecart an der angegebenen Koordinate)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zuerst spawnten immer noch zwei Minecarts bis der "testfor BB" sperrte,das lag aber daran das das Signal gleichzeitig zu beiden BB kam.Mit einem weiteren Repeater der das Signal zum hinteren BB verzögerte war das Problem behoben .
Jetzt Erscheint immer nur noch ein Minecart ,bis es 20 Blöcke weit weg ist .
Das ist nur eine Anwendung für /testfor . Der Thread darf jederzeit von euch erweitert werden.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (23. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

*Liste aller Partikelnamen:*

 hugeexplosion,
 largeexplode,
 fireworksSpark,
 bubble,
 suspended,
depthsuspend, 
townaura,
 crit,
 magicCrit,
 smoke, 
mobSpell, 
mobSpellAmbient, 
spell, 
instantSpell, 
witchMagic,
note,
 portal,
 enchantmenttable, 
explode,
 flame,
 lava, 
footstep, 
splash, 
wake, 
largesmoke, 
cloud, 
reddust,
 snowballpoof, 
dripWater,
 dripLava,
 snowshovel,
 slime, 
heart,
 angryVillager,
happyVillager, 
iconcrack_(ID), 
blockcrack_(ID),
 blockdust_(ID)_(DATA), 
barrier


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (24. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hab noch eine kleinigkeit gebaut,um die Map immer auf Tag zu Schalten (ok ,geht auch anders zb. mit Gamerule).

Ich hab bei einem Tageslichtsensor das Signal Negiert(Rumgedreht) daran einen BB(Befehlsblock) angeschlossen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Befehl ist ganz Simpel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schon bleibt es immer Tag .
Das kann man Natürlich noch besser verstecken .

*Amerkung: Der Chunk mit dem Tageslichtsensor muss Aktiv sein,damit es Aktiviert wird ^^.*

Ich verzweifel gerade an dem Versuch,einen Player in einem fahrendem Minecart zu Teleportieren.

Am Nächsten kommt noch der Befehl:

tp @e[object=Minecartrideable,r=3] 1029 6 -234 

Player und Minecart werden zu den gewünschten Koordinaten "TP" ,aber das Cart fährt ohne mich weiter .
Ich stehe nur auf dem angegebenen Punkt.
Kennt einer ne Lösung ??
Eventuell auch eine Möglichkeit wie man nach dem TP in einem Boot weiterfährt ??
Über Hilfe würde ich mich Freuen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

*

Teleport eines Fahrenden Minecart ,mit Player:*

Ok Hab mir Hilfe geholt im Kadcon Forum (cooler Minecraft Server),ich war schon dicht drann,mit der Richtigen lösung.
*ctbotfreak ,*

den hier auf jeden Fall Namentlich erwähnen wollte hat mich Tatkräftig unterstützt bei der Problemlösung.THX.
Er hat folgenden Befehl gepostet:

/tp @e[type=MinecartRideable,r=5] 1029.5 6.0 -233.5

Damit ist es Möglich,mit dem Minecart zu Teleportieren und danach weiterzufahren.
Kleiner Wermutstropfen,das Funktioniert nur *ca 80 Blöcke* weit.(die Höhe spielt keine Rolle nur die Entfernung)
Das sollte aber trotzdem Reichen um Coole Effekte in die Abenteuerbahn zu bauen.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Bewegter Bereich mit Clone:

Orginal Video (nicht von mir ):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r_un-Jaopk

Ich hab Heute ein Cooles Video gesehen und muste es sofort mal Testen .

Mit Hilfe eines Befehlsblock Minecart und dem Clone Befehl ,lassen sich Blöcke bewegen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze ist eigentlich ganz Einfach.
Das Minecart wird mit den Koordinaten des zu Kopierenden Bereichs gefütter und wo der Bereich hinkopiert werden soll.
Ich hab Relative Koordinaten genommen.
Gepowert wird das Kart durch Aktivierungs-schienen.(Mit Redstoneblöcken funtzt es nicht ^^)
Man muss für ordentlich schwung sorgen  .

Das wird im BB Minecart eingegeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich mit angepassten Koordinaten .

Dieser bereich wird Kopiert:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (29. November 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

*Bewegter Bereich mit Clone:*


Ich hab Heute ein Cooles Video gesehen und muste es sofort mal Testen .

Orginal Video (nicht von mir ):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r_un-Jaopk


Mit Hilfe eines Befehlsblock Minecart und dem Clone Befehl ,lassen sich Blöcke bewegen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze ist eigentlich ganz Einfach.
Das Minecart wird mit den Koordinaten des zu Kopierenden Bereichs gefütter und wo der Bereich hinkopiert werden soll.
Ich hab Relative Koordinaten genommen.(Relativ zum BB-Minecart)
Gepowert wird das Kart durch Aktivierungs-schienen.(Mit Redstoneblöcken funtzt es nicht ^^)
Man muss für ordentlich schwung sorgen  .

Das wird im BB Minecart eingegeben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich mit angepassten Koordinaten .

Dieser bereich wird Kopiert:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Update:

Ich habe Gestern Abend noch ein wenig mit dem Clone Herumgespielt.Den Clone befehl in BB gepackt und gepowert.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen,wenn man zb. Türen,Fackeln,Druckplatten usw. auf den Untersten Block des zu Clonenden Bereich setzt,werden diese im Bereich wo es hin geclont wird gedropt. 
Das finde ich ganz Lustig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Beispiel die Golddruckplatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf einer anderen Map klappt es auch mit Werfern ,die Droppen alles was man Reintut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab Natürlich Dias Reingetan .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In einem Coolen Video hab ich gesehen ,wie man Mithilfe der Neuen Slimeblöcke ,mit Minecards Jonglieren kann .
Das muste ich sofort mal ausprobieren .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Videolink (Video nicht von mir) :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...&feature=iv&src_vid=tn4U80Bskmk&v=N4io6zI4xZc

Ok ,das war es für Heute .


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Interessanter Thread! 
Spiele momentan eigentlich garkein Minecraft mehr, aber das kann sich ja immer wieder mal ändern.
War bei den command blocks nie so in der Materie, aber naja. ^^
Wichtig wäre noch, wenn ich es nicht überlesen hab, dass man auf Servern erst in der server.properties die Zeile "enable-command-block" von false zu true ändern muss.

In dem ganzen Text haben sich einige Rechtschreibfehler eingeschlichen, öfters kam z.B "Teleportieren" vor, was man aber klein schreibt, ist ja ein "Tu-Wort" (Verb). 
Hab aber nur mal überflogen muss ich zugeben, wenn du möchtest, schnapp ich mir mal den roten Stift bzgl. der Rechtschreibung. 

Sonst unglaublich, dass du dir so viel Arbeit mit den ganzen Screens usw. für ein in diesem Forum quasi totes Spiel machst.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

 OK Fehler berichtigt (mir ist der Inhalt Wichtiger ,als die Akurate Rechtschreib Form,solange es verständlich bleibt(Die Neue Rechtschreibreform verunsichert auch so Alte Leute wie mich ) ).


1000Foxi schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre noch, wenn ich es nicht überlesen hab, dass man auf Servern  erst in der server.properties die Zeile "enable-command-block" von  false zu true ändern muss.


Ja das kann sein. Gut das du darauf hinweist.Ich Spiele es nur im Singel/Lan.

Ok Minecraft mag hier im Forum fast Tot sein,aber nicht generell.Wenn PC-Games Extendet sich die Mühe macht im Aktuellen Heft ein zig Seiten Bericht über Minecraft zu Drucken und es Weltweit ca. 100 Millionen Acount`s gibt glaube ich nicht das MC Tot ist!



1000Foxi schrieb:


> Sonst unglaublich, dass du dir so viel Arbeit mit den ganzen Screens usw. für ein in diesem Forum quasi totes Spiel machst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mache den Bericht so ausführlich ,da mich die Befehlsblöcke und die Möglichkeiten damit ,total Begeistern.
Ausserdem gibt es wenige Leute die Relativ ausführlich erklärt wie das funktioniert.
Ich suche mir alles zusammen und Probiere aus.Das Tp mit Minecart hat mich ca. eine Woche gekostet.
Währe schön wenn ich noch einige Alte Hasen dazu Motiviere, nochmal Minecraft zu Spielen .
Es ist Wirklich Einzigartig und hat mir Tausende Stunden Spielspass gebracht .
Welches Spiel kann das von sich behaubten ?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo zusammen.
Hab mich gerade mal Kurz mit *Unsichtbaren Blöcken* oder auch *Barrieren* befasst.
Der Barrieren Block ist ein Technischer Block ,also nicht im Kreativinventar verfügbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ihn muss man sich Cheaten.
(im Chat (T)eingeben) */give killerpfote barrier* (KillerPfote muss natürlich durch deinen Namen ersetzt werden )
Jetzt ist er wie jeder Block zu setzen.
Als erstes ist er dazu Gedacht ,in Adventuremaps,Areale einzugrenzen.Damit kein Spieler im Normalmodus weitergehen kann.
Ich benutze ihn zb. um bestimmte Bereiche Schneefrei zu halten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sobald man im Inventar auf einenen anderen Itemplatz wechselt ,verschwinden die Block Markierungen langsam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Weiter Technische Blöcke:*
Technischer Block â€“ Minecraft Wiki


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

*Feuerwerks-Generator*

Hab beim Stöbern im I-net ein Super Tool Entdeckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Link:  Minecraft Fireworks Generator

Viel Spass bei dem Experimentieren 


PS.:  Das diesen Thread Niemanden Interresiert kann ich nicht behaupten,es Postet zwar keiner ,aber die Seitenaufrufe sprechen für sich    .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ich habe  noch einen Coolen Befehls- Generator gefunden .
Der Summon Generator.
Er erstellt die Befehle für zb. Mobs,Mobspawn auch kann man einen Blitz erzeugen ,der in den Befehlsblock einschlägt.

Minecraft Summon Command Generator





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheNoim (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Nice kann man gut verwenden ^^


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Einige Sachen verstehe ich noch nicht ganz an dem Tool.
Fals du den Totalen durchblick hast kannst du es mal kurz erklären ,für alle Noobs ,wie mich .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hi zusammen,
Ich habe noch ein "Helferlein" für Leute die ihre 1.7 er Map nach 1.8 konvertieren wollen.
Das größte Problem ist meines Wissens nach das es keine Block ID mehr gibt!
Als Beispiel : *Block ID1* =Stone.In 1.8 muß man statdessen *minecraft:stone *eingeben.
Für genau dieses Problem habe ich eine ID Liste  gefunden.
In der, ist das was man in 1.8 eingeben muß in Klammern daneben geschrieben. 

Also rauskopieren in an die Stelle der ID einfügen (Strg+V).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Minecraft ID List

Viel Erfolg


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hi all,
ich hab noch was Interessantes mit Unsichtbaren Blöcken herausgefunden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich immer gefragt wie man so etwas macht .
(/give Spieler Name barrier) für einen unsichtbaren Block.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit läßt sich noch vieles mehr Bauen .
(Mein Sohn meinte ,ich soll den Trick nicht verraten^^)


----------



## DukeBruno123 (3. April 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Gelöscht


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (12. April 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Wie ich anfangs geschrieben habe kann hier jeder den Thread ergänzen.
Ich will ja auch noch was Lehrnen -
Im mom habe ich MC Pause ,zocke Creativerse.
Also Rann,erkläre uns Execute und das Scoreboard.(sollte mindestens für vers. 1.8 funktionieren)


----------



## DukeBruno123 (12. April 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Gelöscht


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. April 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ok zum Execute-Befehl füg ich mal die Wiki Erklärung ein,da es Kompliziert zu erklären und nicht so einfach zu verstehen ist .


Zitat Wiki:

/execute <] [Bearbeiten]
 Führt einen Befehl an der Position des Spielers oder eines anderen Objektes  aus. Mit Hilfe von /execute können Befehle für Spieler, Kreaturen und  sonstige Objekte ausgeführt werden, die normalerweise keinen <_Spieler_>-Parameter  haben. Bei Spielern wird der Befehl auch dann ausgeführt, wenn der  Spieler selbst nicht die Berechtigung dazu hat (genauso wie beim  Aktivieren eines Befehlsblocks).


_Objekt_ ist der Name eines Spielers oder eine Ziel-Auswahl für die der _Befehl_ ausgeführt wird. Bei Angabe einer Ziel-Auswahl wird der _Befehl_ nacheinander für alle Spieler bzw. Objekte ausgeführt.
_x y z_ sind Bezugskoordinaten. Sie müssen immer angegeben werden, haben aber nur eine Auswirkung, wenn der _Befehl_ Koordinaten enthält _und_  diese "~" verwenden. Normalerweise wird mit "~" eine Koordinate relativ  zur Befehlsquelle bezeichnet. In Verbindung mit /execute wird jedoch  die Bezugskoordinate statt der Befehlsquelle eingesetzt. Beispiele:
/setblock 10 70 15 stone setzt einen Stein an die Position 10/70/15.
/setblock ~ ~-1 ~ stone setzt einen Stein 1 Block unter die Befehlsquelle.
/execute oyo123 10 10 10 /setblock 10 70 15 stone ignoriert die Bezugskoordinaten, weil bei /setblock kein "~" verwendet wird und setzt den Stein auf 10/70/15.
/execute oyo123 10 10 10 /setblock ~ ~-1 ~ stone setzt bei /setblock für "~" die Bezugskoordinaten 10/10/10 ein, wodurch der Stein bei 10/9/10 gesetzt wird.
/execute oyo123 ~ ~ ~ /setblock ~ ~-1 ~ stone setzt bei /setblock für "~" die Bezugskoordinaten "Position von oyo123" ein, wodurch der Stein 1 Block unter ihm gesetzt wird.
/execute @a ~ ~ ~ /setblock ~ ~-1 ~ stone setzt bei  /setblock für "~" die Bezugskoordinaten "Position von jedem Spieler"  ein, wodurch der Stein 1 Block unter jedem Spieler gesetzt wird.
 
*detect* ist ein optionaler Zusatz mit der Wirkung, dass der den nachfolgende _Befehl_ nur ausgeführt wird, wenn sich an der detect-Position der detect-Block befindet. Wird der _detect_-Zusatz weggelassen, wird der nachfolgende _Befehl_ ohne weitere Prüfung ausgeführt. _detect_ funktioniert nur mit Angabe von _Position_, _Block-ID_ und _Metadaten-ID_.
_x y z_ sind die Koordinaten der Position, die mit _detect_ geprüft werden. Das kann eine absolute Position oder relativ zum _Objekt_ sein (mit "~"). Wenn es eine absolute Position ist, kann man z.B. mit dem _Befehl_ einen Weg freigeben, falls an _Position_  ein Goldblock steht, den der Spieler vorher dorthin gestellt haben  muss. Wenn es eine relative Position ist, kann man z.B. prüfen, ob der  Spieler auf dem richtigen Block steht.
_Block-ID_ ist der ID-Name des Blockes, der geprüft wird.
Mit _Metadaten-ID_ wird der zu prüfende Block genauer spezifiziert. Diese Info steht in der Datenwert-Tabelle. Gibt es keine _Metadaten-ID_ muss hier 0 eingetragen werden.
 
_Befehl_ ist ein beliebiger *Befehl* mit oder ohne führendem Schrägstrich.
 Beispiele:
/execute oyo123 0 0 0 say Ich bin Oyo
  führt für oyo123 den Befehl "/say Ich bin Oyo" aus, wobei die  Bezugskoordinaten 0/0/0 ignoriert werden. /say kann normalerweise nicht  für andere Spieler ausgeführt werden, mit /execute ist das jedoch  möglich.
/execute oyo123 50 74 -10 setblock 40 64 -20 stone 0 destroy
  setzt an Position 40/64/-20 einen Stein und zerstört, was dort vorher  war. Der Spieler oyo123 und die Bezugskoordinaten 50/74/-10 haben hier  keine Bedeutung, weil /setblock darauf keinen Bezug nimmt.
/execute oyo123 50 74 -10 setblock ~7 64 ~ stone 0 destroy
  setzt an Position 57/64/-10 einen Stein und zerstört, was dort vorher  war. /setblock verwendet hier Koordinaten relativ zu den  Bezugskoordinaten 50/74/-10.
/execute oyo123 ~ ~2 ~ setblock ~ ~3 ~ stone 0 destroy
  setzt 5 Blöcke über oyo123s Füße einen Stein und zerstört, was dort  vorher war. /setblock verwendet hier wieder relative Kordinaten, wobei  die Bezugskoordinaten diesmal relativ zu oyo123s Position sind.
/execute @e[type=Pig,r=20] ~ ~-1 ~ setblock ~ ~ ~ air 0 destroy
  nimmt jedem Schwein in einem Umkreis von 20 Blöcken den Boden unter  den Füßen weg, indem der Block unter den Schweinefüßen durch Luft  ersetzt wird.
/execute @e[type=Pig,r=20] ~ ~ ~ setblock ~ ~-1 ~ air 0 destroy
  macht dasselbe wie der vorige Befehl.
/execute @e[type=MinecartRideable,r=10] ~ ~ ~ summon Villager
  erzeugt einen Dorfbewohner in jeder Lore im Umkreis von 10 Blöcken.
/execute oyo123 ~ ~ ~ spreadplayers ~ ~ 1 4 false @e[r=6,name=!oyo123]
  macht den Spieler oyo123 zum Magneten: überall wo er sich befindet,  werden alle Spieler und Kreaturen in einem Umkreis von 6 Blöcken (außer  ihm selbst) in einem zufälligen Bereich von 4 Blöcken um ihn herum neu  verteilt. Solange der Befehl an einen Taktgeber angeschlossen ist, kann  oyo123 herumlaufen und wird alle Wesen, die in seine Nähe kommen,  herumwirbeln.
/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~-1 ~ grass 0 setblock ~ ~-1 ~ dirt
  bewirkt, dass alle Spieler Spuren auf Grasblöcken hinterlassen, solange der Befehl an einen Taktgeber angeschlossen ist. Der _detect_-Zusatz  prüft den Block unter jedem Spieler (relative Y-Koordinate minus 1).  Wenn es ein Grasblock ist, wird er durch Erde ersetzt. Würde hinter _dirt_ noch eine 1 stehen, würde der Grasblock durch Grobe Erde ersetzt (Metadaten 1), die sich nicht wieder in Gras zurückverwandelt.

Das Scoreboard hab ich noch nicht Benutzt /benötigt,deswegen hab ich mich damit auch noch nicht Beschäftigt.


----------



## Proofstar (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hey Hallo @KillerPfote

Toller Thread hier. Hab hierrüber viele Ideen entnommen. 

Gerade bin ich dabei eine Adventure-Map zu bauen im Style von "Das verrückte Labyrinth" von Ravensburger!

In dieser Map befindet man sich in einem Labyrinth, dass genau so aufgebaut ist, wie das von Ravensburger! Das Labyrinth wird komplett per ZUFALL nur mit Hilfe von BB Blöcken und ArmorStänden (!) aufgebaut! Des weiteren bekommt man dann eine Zugkarte (Labyrinthteil) in die Hand und dieses Teil kann man dann an 12(!) Stellen in das Labyrinth hineinschieben. (Zuzüglich der Drehrichtung hat man bei 3 Verschiedenen Teilen also die Möglichkeit 120(!) verschiedene Teile an die verschiedenen Stellen hinein zu schieben!) ALLE anderen Labyrinthteile werden dann mit verschoben! Alles realisiert nur durch BB Blöcke!

Falls jemand Interesse hat, kann ich gerne mal Bilder meines Projektes (Bei dem ich erst das Labyrinth fertig habe, ohne Aufgaben die noch nach und nach dazu kommen) einschließlich der Benutzten Befehle in den BB Blöcken Posten!

Wenn meine Map fertig ist, werde ich sie als Single-Player Map gerne als Download zur Verfügung stellen.

Gruß
Proofstar


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (2. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Au ja Bilder.
Kannst du gerne Posten ,evtl. auch im Bilder Thread.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/170450-minecraft-bilder-thread-66.html

Wenn du auch noch Coole Ideen ,oder erleuterungen,mit BB hast ,kannst du auch hier Posten.
Am Besten mit Bilder.
Spiele gerade GTA V,Creativerse,BO2 und komme nicht mehr so recht weiter mit den BB^^.
Also es ist "euer" Thread .


----------



## Proofstar (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Sodalee hier mal eine kleine Auswahl von Bildern meines Labyrinthes. Nach und nach werde ich Details vergrößern und die verwendeten Befehle erläutern!

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern!

Gruß
Proofstar


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Sieht auf jeden Fall schonmal recht Kompliziert aus .
Erklärungen währen Hilfreich.


----------



## Proofstar (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ich hab mich entschlossen nun doch schon mal an zu fangen! Als erstes betrachtet mal dieses Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf diesem Bild seht Ihr ALLE im Labyrinth benutzen Teile: L-Teile, T-Teile, I-Teile, ein Füllteil (Geschlossen) und ein X-Teil (=Laby geöffnet, Rechts Oben im Bild.)

Als erstes erkläre ich die Funktion, wie ich das Labyrinth LEERE, damit der Spieler sich komplett im Labyrinth bewegen kann, ohne auf verschlossene Gänge zu stoßen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



X-Teil an DUMMY-POS bedeutet LEERE Gänge ohne Querwände! 

Geklont mit dem Befehl im Linken ersten Block: /Clone X Y Z X2 Y2 Z2 X3 Y3 Z3

Wobei X Y Z die Position des ERSTEN Blockes des X-Teiles markiert und X2 Y2 Z2 den LETZEN Block des X-Teiles.
Gezählt wird das ganze von NORD nach OST! Sprich also immer in POSITIVER Richtung der Koordinaten!

Hier im BB also: clone 57 170 2 65 171 10 10 170 40

Die 10 170 40 (X3 Y3 Z3) beschreibt die Position WOHIN der Bereich Kopiert werden soll. Dies ist meine DUMMY-Position.
Aus dieser Position heraus, kopiere ich dieses Teil an ALLE Positionen im Labyrinth. Dadurch ist HIER im Moment nur 1 BB nötig!
Der rechte ERSTE Block mit dem Schild (I-Teil,L-Teil) setzt nur einen Zähler, der in diesem Moment eigentlich egal ist bei WELCHEM Teil
gezählt wird, denn das Labyrinth wir eh komplett geleert. 

Befehl im BB:      scoreboard players set Spielzeit ITile 0 (Setze Zähler ITile für [Virtuellen]Spieler "Spielzeit" auf 0)

Seid der Version 1.8 kann man tatsächlich Virtuelle Spieler anlegen, die dann als Zähler für Punkte oder dergleichen herhalten können! Praktisch.. 
(Solche "Vituellen" Spieler braucht man nicht extra anlegen: Einfach mit dem Befehl: scoreboard players set "Vitueller Spieler" 'Punktestand' 0  demjenigen einen Punktestand zuweisen und schon existiert er im System!)
Der nächste BB-Block ohne Schild löscht nur den am Anfang auf den GOLDBLOCK gesetzten Redstone-Block, damit die Schaltung an sich jederzeit
wieder aktiviert werden kann. Somit ist es mir möglich, wann immer ich es im Spiel brauche, das Labyrinth zu Leeren!

Befehl im BB:    setblock ~ ~ ~-6 air (setze an relative Koordinaten 6 Blöcke ZURÜCK einen AIR-Block -> Löschen des Redstone-Blockes)

Das Signal des Redstone liegt durch den Verstärker davor 1 Gametick an und wird durch bzw. über die BB-Blöcke geschleust.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf diesem Bild seht ihr meine Taktschaltung, die durch den Zähler AKTIVIERT wird und wenn der Zähler FERTIG ist, automatisch DEAKTIVIERT wird.
Der Verstärker davor mit 1 Redstoneleitung Abstand ist leider nötig, weil das setzen und löschen des Redstoneblockes SO schnell geht, dass die Signaldauer 
NICHT ausreichen würde, den Taktgeber zu aktivieren. (Alles getestet!) Außerdem wird der Verstärker hier auch als DIODE benutzt, denn die Blöcke VOR dem Taktgeber dürfen nur EINMAL aktiviert werden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun kommen die eigentlich wichtigsten Blöcke ins Spiel: Die Auswahl und Zähleinheit. 

Im ersten BB (Links) ist der Befehl :    scoreboard players add Spielzeit ITile 1 (Erhöhe Zähler ITile für [Virtuellen]Spieler "Spielzeit" um 1)

D.H. Ich fange nicht bei 0 an zu Zählen, sondern direkt bei 1!

Im mittleren BB ist der Befehl:    execute @r[62,170,85,dx=-33,dz=0,type=ArmorStand] ~ ~ ~ setblock ~ ~ ~2 redstone_block

Für diesen Befehl muss ich etwas mehr ausholen: EXECUTE bedeutet ich Erlaube jemandem einen BEFEHL dem ich ihm übergebe Auszuführen.
In diesem Fall übergebe ich tatsächlich einem ARMORSTAND (type=ArmorStand) den Befehl. Da der Armor Stand ein ENTITY ist, KANN ER DIESEN BEFEHL AUSFÜHREN!
62,170,85 ist die Position des ERSTEN ArmorStandes in einer Reihe die ich aufgebaut habe!  mit DX=-34 sage ich Minecraft:
AB der Position X (in diesem Fall 62) schau bis zu -34 POSITIONEN weiter nach.. Hier also: X=62 BIS X=62-34 -> X=28
ALLE ArmorStände, die in diesem Bereich (62 bis 28 oder 28 bis 62) stehen bekommen DEN GLEICHEN BEFEHL und FÜHREN DIESEN AUCH AUS!
dz=0 bedeutet NUR in 1 Blockreihe in Z Richtung also hier: Z=85

Jedoch möchte ich NICHT, dass alle Armorstände den SELBEN Befehl ausführen, sondern nur EINER davon. Der Zusatz @r und das ist die wohl
WICHTIGSTE Änderung in der Version 1.8 wählt ZUFÄLLIG einen davon aus! VOR Version 1.8 funktionierte @r nur für SPIELER, nicht für ENTITYS!
Damit ist jetzt endlich eine ECHTE ZUFALLSAUSWAHL möglich und das ohne große Redstone-Schaltungen!

Weiter gehts: Nachdem ich also den ArmorStand ausgewählt habe kommt: ~ ~ ~ setblock ~ ~ ~2 redstone_block

Damit sage ich dem ArmorStand: setze von DEINER Position aus (die ersten ~ ~ ~) einen Block (setblock -> redstone_block) in Z Richtung 2 Blöcke von dir weg (~ ~ ~2)
Damit löst DIESER Redstone Block eine weitere Schaltung aus, die das Teil von der DUMMY-POSITION an eine ZUFÄLLIGE Position in's Labyrinth kopiert!
Natürlich hätte ich in der Reihenfolge bleiben können, ohne Zufall da ja alle Teile gleich sind, aber ich habe den Befehl einfach aus einer anderen Schaltung
übernommen! Wie heist es so schön: Never Touch a running System!  Da dieser Befehl funzt, warum nicht?
Übrigens ist in BB Blöcken der Zusatz "minecraft:" nicht unbedingt nötig, genau so wenig wie der Querstrich (/)!
Puuh viel Text, gelle? 

Im letzten BB kontrolliere ich nur den Zähler, ob er schon 33 Positionen erreicht hat. (33 Teile im Labyrinth) :   testfor Spielzeit[score_ITile=33,score_ITile_min=0]
Leider...und das ist eine Einschränkung hier funktioniert der Befehl SO leider nicht! Vorher hatte ich testfor @p[score_ITile=33,score_ITile_min=0] drinne stehen.
Somit wähle ich also MICH selbst als Zählperson (@p). Da ich das Auslagern wollte, musste ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen!
Vor der Version 1.7 bzw. 1.8 war es im Scoreboard NICHT möglich nur für Spieler Abfragen zu tätigen, wenn es um Punktestände ging. Man konnte also keine von-bis Punktestände abfragen oder mit diesen Arbeiten. Solche Dinge gingen nur für Teams. Seid der Version 1.8 wurden neue Befehle eingeführt, die mir jetzt sehr Hilfreich sind:

Im Block habe ich nun folgenden Befehl: scoreboard players test Spielzeit ITile 0 33

Bedeutet: Mit JEDEM Takt kontrolliert der BB ob der Stand des Zählers ITile ZWISCHEN 0 und 33 (einschließlich) liegt. Ist das der Fall, gibt er über den Repeater ein Signal aus. Sieht der BB eine 34 löscht er den Ausgang!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So lange der Ausgang des BB auf "1" ist, also der Zähler ZWISCHEN 0 und 33 ist, so lange ist die Redstone Fackel erloschen, aber die Redstoneleitung DANEBEN wird durch den Verstärker davor gepowert und hält rückführend den Taktgeber AKTIV! (Siehe nächstes Bild) Dadurch setzt sich diese Schaltung also SELBST zurück und kann immer wieder NEU aktiviert werden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die nächsten 4 BB's beinhalten folgende Befehle: 
Von links nach Rechts:
1: execute @e[62,170,83,dx=-33,dz=0,type=ArmorStand] ~ ~ ~ tp @e[dx=0,dz=0,type=ArmorStand] ~ ~ ~2
2: fill 62 170 87 29 170 87 air
3: say FERTIG!
4: clone 20 201 20 82 201 82 20 237 20

Befehl 1: Da die Armorstände per ZUFALL ausgewählt wurden, muss ich ja irgendwie verhindern, dass genau der selbe ArmorStand NOCHMAL ausgewählt wird. Damit dies nicht passiert, VERSCHIEBE ich denjenigen Armorstand um 2 Positionen nach HINTEN! Dadurch verschwindet er aus dem Bereich der Ausgewählt wurde und wird somit NICHT mehr per Zufall aktiviert! Wenn ALLE Armorstände verschoben sind, ist das Labyrinth FERTIG und die ArmorStände müssen wieder an ihre ursprüngliche Position zurück. Das passiert mit dem Befehl : ~ ~ ~ tp @e[....  Bei der Auswahl und Verschub verhält es sich genau wie im vorherigen Execute Befehl. Nur diesesmal führt der ArmorStand den Befehl AUF SICH SELBST (dx=0,dz=0) aus!!

Befehl 2: Da die ArmorStände einen REDSTONE_Block vor sich setzen, der NICHT Automatisch gelöscht wird. (Das hat einen bestimmten Grund) muss ich dies mit diesem FÜLL-Befehl machen! Ich fülle also VON 62 170 87 BIS 29 170 87 = 1 Reihe mit LUFT!

Befehl 3: Ich glaub zu diesem brauch ich nicht viel zu sagen.. GRINS  nur ein Hinweis für mich!!  (Wird später ersetzt.)

Befehl 4: Mit diesem Befehl Kopiere ich DAS KOMPLETTE Labyrinth an die OBERFLÄCHE der Welt. (Nur 1 Reihe davon) denn die KARTE (MAP) die der Spieler bekommt, zeichnet nur die OBERFLÄCHE der Welt auf... keine Höhlen oder sonstiges. Da ich aber dem Spieler, genau wie im richtigen Spiel von Ravensburger, die Möglichkeit geben wollte AUF das Labyrinth zu schauen, musste ich das ganze so lösen! (Sind Übrigens 3969 Blöcke die er mit diesem Befehl Kopiert und das geht innerhalb von 1 Gametick vonstatten! Irre oder?  )

So hiermit habt Ihr schon mal einen kleinen Einblick bekommen. Weitere Einblicke werden folgen. 

Ich hoffe es war nicht zu viel Text, so dass Ihr Euch langweilt. Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich offen.. immer her damit! 

Bis denne

Proofstar


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Man hast dir echt noch Richtig Arbeit gemacht ,nach 2°°UHR .
Ich finde deine idee echt Gut.


----------



## Proofstar (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Man hast dir echt noch Richtig Arbeit gemacht ,nach 2°°UHR .
> Ich finde deine idee echt Gut.



Danke. Hatte eh Mittagschicht, also konnte ich auspennen..


----------



## Proofstar (3. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Halli Hallo Höööle

Heute zeige ich Euch meine Gamezeit und einen Teilbereich der 8 Aufgaben, die der Spieler zu lösen hat. Noch sind die Aufgaben nicht eingebunden, aber die Idee für diese habe ich bereits in meinem Kopf! Warum ich Euch noch nicht den eigentlichen Aufbau des Labyrinthes zeige hat einen bestimmten Grund: Die Uhrzeit gerade.. LACH  
Für Euch den Aufbau zu zeigen muss ich WEEEEIIIITTTT ausholen und ich hab keine Lust, bis morgen früh um 5 hier zu sitzen.. 

Also beginnen wir mit meinem Spielzeit-Timer. Wie in jedem guten Spiel, möchte der Spieler auch mal wissen, wie LANGE er für das Spiel gebraucht hat. Dafür hab ich diese kleine aber feine Schaltung mit BB erdacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um Überhaupt die Spielzeit permanent anzeigen zu können musste ich mir etwas einfallen lassen und mit dem SCOREBOARD Befehl etwas tricksen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Ihr euch dieses Bild anseht, erkennt Ihr rechts auf der Anzeigetafel die Überschrift "Player". Darunter "Punkte" gefolgt von "Spielzeit" und dann "Schübe". Nun muss man wissen, dass die Anzeigetafel nur das ZIEL (Also den ZÄHLER) für JEDEN SPIELER anzeigt. Man kann "normalerweise" NICHT mehrere Punktestände für EINEN Spieler anzeigen lassen! Also musste ich Tricksen:

Die Überschrift "PLAYER" ist das ZIEL! "Punkte", "Spielzeit" und "Schübe" sind VIRTUELLE SPIELER denen ich nur den ZIELSTAND PLAYER zugewiesen habe. Somit kann ich "Virtuell" mehrere Punktestände für EINEN Spieler (Hier: "Player") anzeigen lassen. Ich muss nur die Reihenfolge im BB beim Scoreboard Befehl beachten! (Was ich öfter mal nicht gemacht hatte und dadurch mich wunderte warum der Punktestand sich nicht geändert hat.  )

So genug ausgeholt.. 

Betrachten wir also das erste Bild. Ich Nummeriere ab jetzt die BB von Links nach Rechts, damit es leichter ist! Also ganz Links ist 1, gefolgt von 2 dann 3 und 4 und der 5te ist über der 4!

Befehle in den BB:

1.) scoreboard players set Spielzeit Player 0
2.) scoreboard players set Spielzeit Timer 0
3.) scoreboard players add Spielzeit Timer 1
4.) scoreboard players test Spielzeit Timer 59 59
5.) scoreboard players add Spielzeit Player 1

BB 1 und 2 setzen den Timer und die Spielzeit auf 0. Dafür weise ich dem (Virtuellen)Spieler "Spielzeit" den Anzeigewert "Player" mit 0 zu.
Der selbe Befehl nutze ich auch um einen Timer zu setzen, der als Dummy fungiert.

Vor BB 1 wird eine Redstone Fackel oder ein Redstone Block gesetzt. In dem moment läuft die Spielzeit an und beginnt mit 0! So lange die Fackel oder der Block dort steht läuft die Zeit und zählt kontinuierlich mit den Befehlen in den BB's 3,4,5 hoch.

Der Befehl im BB 5 zählt ohne unterbrechung immer weiter hoch und zeigt auf der Anzeigentafel die Spielzeit in Sekunden an. ( "Spielzeit" -> "Player")
Mit dem Befehl in BB 3 und 4 zähle ich einen Dummyzähler hoch, der sich genau nach 60 Sekunden (VON 59 BIS 59 -> Bei 60 = Ausgang AUS) zurücksetzt. Die Taktschaltung ist so gewählt, dass ich fast genau 1 Sekunde pro Takt habe. (4x1/20tel Sekunde pro Gametick + 1 Tick für den Komparator) Da noch andere Schaltungen zum Einsatz kommen, kann ich natürlich diese Zeit nie genau einhalten. (Z.B. Hält die Gamezeit = Ticks an, wenn man z.B. ein Buch öffnet!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei diesem Bild seht ihr den Ausgang meiner Taktschaltung. Die Befehle in Block 6 und 7:

6.) scoreboard players remove Punkte Player 10
7.) scoreboard players set Spielzeit Timer 0

Befehl 6 zieht dem Spieler (hier: "Punkte") 10 Punkte seiner anfänglichen 10000 Punkte ab. Also bekommt er Pro Minute 10 Punkte entzogen! (100 sind es, wenn er das Labyrinth verschiebt!) Irgendie musste ich ja was als Anreiz einbauen, damit man eventuell sich später mit anderen Spielern irgendwie messen kann. Wenn ich das Labyrinth fertig habe, werde ich selbst alles durchprobieren und auch mein 12jähriger Sohn wird sich daran probieren. Danach kann ich ja schauen ob 10000 Punkte ausreichend sind!

Mit dem Befehl im Block 7 setze ich den Dummyzähler (Zur Erinnerung 0 - 60) wieder auf 0 zurück, damit ich immer genau nach 1 Min die 10 Punkte abziehen kann.

Morgen (Oder heute Mittag) dann werde ich die folgende Schaltung beschreiben, denn diese ist ein Teil einer der 8 Aufgaben die im Labyrinth zu lösen sind!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsche eine gute Nacht..

Gruß
Proofstar


----------



## Proofstar (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallöchen zu so Nachmittäglichen Stunde.. 

Wie versprochen hier der 2.te Teil mit einer BB Schaltung die ein Teil einer Aufgabe sein wird!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesesmal habe ich zum besseren Verständnis die BB's durch nummeriert: Oben von Rechts nach Links, Mitte von Links nach Rechts und unten von Rechts nach Links. Verfolgt einfach nur die Redstone Leitung!

Damit es schneller geht, hier die Befehle in den BB's:

1.) scoreboard players set Spielzeit Timer2 0
2.) scoreboard players set Spielzeit Clock 0
3.) scoreboard players add Spielzeit Timer2 1
4.) scoreboard players test Spielzeit Timer2 15 15
5.) scoreboard players set Spielzeit Timer2 0
6.) scoreboard players add Spielzeit Clock 1

7. - 17. ) scoreboard players test Spielzeit Clock 8 8 (Wobei sich nur die letzten Ziffern ändern: Von 8 8 bis 39 39)
18.) scoreboard players test Spielzeit Clock 40 500

19.) scoreboard players add Punkte Player 50
20.) playsound random.anvil_land @p ~ ~ ~ 50 0
21.) execute @r[72,180,61,dx=-33,dy=0,dz=0,type=ArmorStand] ~ ~ ~ setblock ~ ~ ~1 redstone_block

Zur Erläuterung, bevor ich zu den einzelnen BB Befehle komme: Es gibt eine Aufgabe, da hat der Spieler KEINERLEI Einfluß auf den Aufbau des Labyrinthes. D.H. er bekommt KEINE Möglichkeit das Labyrinth nach seinen Wünschen zu ändern um das Ziel zu erreichen!
Statt dessen ändert DIESE Schaltung das Labyrinth in bestimmten Zeitintervallen ohne dass der Spieler dies verhindern kann. Die Tabelle der Zeitintervalle gibt darüber Auskunft:

8 8 = Nach 2 Minuten wird das Labyrinth das erste mal geändert! (8x15 Sekunden = 120 Sekunden = 2 Minuten)
15 15 = Nach weiteren 1 Min und 45 Sekunden (15-8 = 7, 7x15 Sekunden = 105 Sekunden = 1 Min 45)
21 21 = Nach 1 Min 30
26 26 = Nach 1 Min 15 
30 30 = Nach 1 Min
33 33 = Nach 45 Sekunden
35 35 = Nach 30 Sekunden
36 36 = Nach 15 Sekunden
37 37 = Ab hier alle 15 Sekunden wird das Labyrinht verändert!
38 38 =
39 39 =
40 500=

Nicht wundern warum ich so viele BB'S habe. Vorher hatte ich 10 Sekunden darin stehen. Dadurch hab ich die ganzen BB's gebraucht. Jedoch bei einem Test ist mir aufgefallen, dass allein das Verschieben einer Reihe des Labyrinthes schon fast 8 Sekunden dauert. Dadurch hat der Spieler natürlich keinerlei Möglichkeit sich noch irgendwo hin zu bewegen, ohne Eingesperrt zu werden bzw. von den sich bewegenden Wänden zerquetscht zu werden. Daher hab ich die Zeit auf 15 Sekunden erhöht.

Nun zu den Befehlen:

In den Blöcken 1 - 6 befinden sich annähernd die selben Befehle wie in meiner Spielzeit Schaltung. Mit dem Unterschied, dass der Zähler kontinuerlich hochgezählt und zurückgesetzt wird. Außerdem zählt er bis 15, was 15 Sekunden entspricht. Da diese Schaltung zusammen mit der Spielzeit Schaltung laufen kann musste ich mit "Timer2" einen weiteren Zähler integrieren, damit sich die beiden Schaltungen nicht ins Gehege kommen!
Der Zähler "Clock" ist für die Auswahl der Timerschaltungen gedacht. Er wird alle 15 Sekunden um 1 erhöht!

Die Befehle in den Blöcken 7 - 18 Vergleichen halt nur die Höhe der "Clock" mit den von mir ausgewählten Werten und geben DANN erst ein Signal raus, wenn der Wert EXAKT dem Wert entspricht (Also VON z.B. 8 BIS 8 = 8 -> Signal)

Block 19 erhöht nur den Punktestand des Spielers um 50 Punkte, da er ja keinen Einfluß auf die Änderungen im Labyrinth hat, bin ich so Fair und ziehe ihm nur 50 Punkte pro Verschub ab. 

Der Befehl in Block 20 Spielt nur den Sound ab, den man hört wenn man einen Amboss auf den Boden setzt. Nur hier mit der Tonhöhe 0 wodurch der Ton tiefer klingt. Die 50 sind nur der Abstand des Spieler in Blöcken wo er den Ton noch mit voller Lautstärke hört. Entfernt er sich weiter, wird der Ton immer Leiser.

Der BB Block 21 wählt einen der Verschub Armorstände aus, damit die dortige Schaltung das Labyrinth verschieben kann. 

Eventuell werde ich später noch andere BB's in diese Schaltung integrieren, da ich ja sicherstellen muss, dass der Spieler das BUCH zum Verändern des Labyrinthes NICHT bekommt!

Übrigens die Verstärker vor dem letzten Block sorgen für eine gewisse Verzögerung zwischen dem TON und dem Verschub. Diese Verzögerung reicht aus, sich von den Wänden im Labyrinth zu entfernen!

So dies war mal eine gestraffte Version meiner Erörterung. Ich hoffe ihr seid alle mitgekommen! Wenn ich irgendwann nochmal andere Befehle nutze, werde ich die wieder bis ins Detail erläutern!

Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Nachmittag und ich muss heut Abend auf Nachtschicht!

Chireooooo

Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hi Leute,
Echt intressanter Thread hier.

Hab ne kleine Frage was die BB angeht und zwar kann man schilder mittles /setblock x y z wall_sign [Ausrichtung] replace {Text1:"{text:\"Zeile 1\",color:black}",Text2:"{text:\"Zeile 2\",color:black}",Text3:"{text:\"Zeile 3\",color:black}",Text4:"{text:\"Zeile 4\",color:black}"} wenn ich dies allerdings in einem /summon FallingSand command machen will also so z.B. : 

/summon FallingSand x y z {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock x y z wall_sign [Ausrichtung] replace {Text1:"{text:\"Zeile 1\",color:black}",Text2:"{text:\"Zeile 2\",color:black}",Text3:"{text:\"Zeile 3\",color:black}",Text4:"{text:\"Zeile 4\",color:black}"}}}

Dann ist das was in dem BB steht der "herbeigerufen" wurde folgendes:

/setblock x y z wall_sign [Ausrichtung] replace {Text1:"{text:"Zeile 1",color:black}",Text2:"{text:"Zeile 2",color:black}",Text3:"{text:"Zeile 3",color:black}",Text4:"{text:"Zeile 4",color:black}"} 

Also es fehlen alle \.
Nun zu meiner Frage wisst ihr wie und ob man diesen Fehler beheben kann wäre über eine schnelle Antwort sehr Erfreut.


----------



## Proofstar (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*



Dryan19 schrieb:


> Dann ist das was in dem BB steht der "herbeigerufen" wurde golgendes:
> 
> /setblock x y z wall_sign [Ausrichtung] replace {Text1:"{text:"Zeile 1",color:black}",Text2:"{text:"Zeile 2",color:black}",Text3:"{text:"Zeile 3",color:black}",Text4:"{text:"Zeile 4",color:black}"}
> 
> Also es fehlen alle \.



Hallo Dryan19

Das was im "herbeigerufenen" BB steht ist genau das was du haben willst. Du musst die ( " ) nur Backslashen wenn du sie INNERHALB von weiteren ( " ) benutzt!

Aber der eigentliche Befehl den du reingeschrieben hast ist falsch!

/summon FallingSand x y z {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock x y z wall_sign [Ausrichtung] replace {Text1:"{text:\"Zeile 1\",color:black}",Text2:"{text:\"Zeile 2\",color:black}",Text3:"{text:\"Zeile 3\",color:black}",Text4:"{text:\"Zeile 4\",color:black}"}}}

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel, wie ich ein Schild in der Luft entstehen lasse (Ein ArmorStand führt diesen Befehl aus.. d.H. ich übergebe ihm die Daten!) Über dem Schild MUSS ein Block sein, sonst wird es sofort gedroppt!

/execute @e[24,196,24,dx=54,dy=0,dz=54,type=ArmorStand] ~ ~ ~ setblock ~ ~7 ~ minecraft:wall_sign 15 replace {Text1:"Hier ist,",Text2:"kaum zu glauben",Text3:"aber WAHR:",Text4:"NORDEN"}

Der ArmorStand steht also auf POSX=24, POSY=196 und POSZ=54! 7 Blöcke ÜBER ihm wird das Schild an die Decke "genagelt" (15 ist die Ausrichtung -> Blickrichtung auf das Schild = NORDEN) 
Der Text ist einfach gehalten: {Text1:"Hier ist,"..........} Zeile 1 steht somit HIER IST, mit Standartfarben!

Nun zu deinem Fehler: Da du die " mit dem Backslash so zu sagen "Escaped" machst, du dies aber INNERHALB von WEITEREN " eingegeben hast musst du diese Dinger DOPPELT Backslashen! Also doppelt "Escapen".

/summon FallingSand ~ ~ ~-2 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~ ~-4 wall_sign 15 replace {Text1:"{text:\\"Zeile 1\\",color:black}",Text2:"{text:\\"Zeile 2\\",color:black}",Text3:"{text:\\"Zeile 3\\",color:black}",Text4:"{text:\\"Zeile 4\\",color:black}"}}}

So Funktioniert der Befehl! (GETESTET !)

Ich hoffe ich konnte Helfen! Schönen Abend noch!

Grüßle
Proofstar

NACHTRAG:

Zur Erklärung: Du "Verschachtelst" so zu sagen die ( " ) und je tiefer die Verschachtelung ist, desto MEHR musst du sie "Escapen".
Hier mal ein "einfaches" Beispiel mit der Verschachtelung!

"EBENE1", \"EBENE2\", \\"EBENE3\\", \\\"EBENE4\\\", \\\\"EBENE5\\\\"  Dies gilt allerdings NUR, wenn die \ für weiteres Benötigt werden!

Hier mal der Auszug aus der Wikipedia für Minecraft:

--->
Escaping

Das Anführungszeichen " kann man normalerweise nicht innerhalb eines JSON-Textes ausgeben, denn es beendet einen Text. Um diesem Problem zu entkommen (engl. escape), muss man es mit einem besonderen Zeichen markieren, dem Rückwärtsschrägstrich \ (Backslash). Das wird Escaping genannt:

"Steige in den \"Garten\" hinab"

Das Escaping wird notwendig, wenn man geschachtelte JSON-Texte konstruiert, z.B. bei einem Schild, das auf dem Befehlsblock stehen soll, der es erzeugt. Zuerst der normale Schildtext:

/setblock ~ ~1 ~ standing_sign 0 replace {Text1:"Zeile 1 im Schild"}

Jetzt ein JSON-Schildtext {text:"Blauer Text",color:blue}, verschachtelt in dem normalen Text:

/setblock ~ ~1 ~ standing_sign 0 replace {Text1:"{text:\"Blauer Text\",color:blue}"}

Benötigt man eine weitere Verschachtelung, muss man sowohl das Anführungszeichen als auch den davorstehenden Backslash escapen. Aus den zwei Zeichen \" werden dann vier: \\\".

/setblock ~ ~1 ~ standing_sign 0 replace 
{ Text1:"{text:\"Hier klicken\",
          clickEvent:
          {
            action:run_command, value:\"/execute @p ~ ~ ~ tellraw @p {text:\\\"Du hast mich angeklickt!\\\"} \"
          }
        }"
}

In der nächsten Verschachtelungstiefe muss man wieder vor jedes Zeichen einen Backslash schreiben. Aus den vier Zeichen \\\" werden dann acht: \\\\\\\". Hier erzeugt das Schild beim Anklicken ein zweites Schild mit rotem Text genau da, wo der Spieler steht.

/setblock ~ ~1 ~ standing_sign 0 replace 
{ Text1:"{text:\"Hier klicken\",
          clickEvent:
          {
            action:run_command, value:\"/execute @p ~ ~ ~ setblock ~ ~ ~ standing_sign 0 replace {Text1:\\\"{text:\\\\\\\"Roter Text\\\\\\\",color:red}\\\"}\"
          }
        }"
}
<----


----------



## Proofstar (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallöööchen @ALL

Hier mal eine kleine Info, wie weit ich mit meinem "Labyrinth" bin. In letzter Zeit habe ich mal meine "Kreative Ader" spielen lassen und schon mal die 
Ankunftshalle gebaut. Nach einigen Änderungen (Man ist halt nie zufrieden  ) hier das Endergebnis:

Der Regelraum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Halle BEVOR man den Regelraum betritt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Halle NACHDEM man den Regelraum VERLASSEN hat:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach kurzer Wartezeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Have FUN!

Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Vielen Dank du hast mir sehr geholfen jetzt kann ich an meinem kleinen Projekt weiterarbeiten (und auch größere ohne Probleme bei Schildern zu haben  )


----------



## Dryan19 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Habe mal wieder eine Frage und zwar galub ich das ich bei einen befhel mist gebaut habe und würde gern wissen ob was falsch ist (Fehler bitte auch angeben) oder ob ich ihn neu schreiben sollte.
Danke für die Hilfe (auch wenn es heißt neu schreiben ist es eine hilfe) schon mal im voraus.

Hier der Befehl:

/summon FallingSand ~-12 ~3 ~4 {TileID: 152, Time: 1, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-1 ~ ~1 ~-25 ~ redstone_block}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~1 ~-24 ~ air}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~ ~-13 ~-2 {TileID: 137, Time: 1,TileEntityData: {Command: /effect @a 5 50 5 true}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-12 ~-2 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /effect @a 8 50 5 true}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~4 ~-11 ~-2 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /effect @a 3 50 5 true}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-19  ~-7 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~1 ~ ~2 ~1 ~ air}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-17 ~-7 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~ ~2 ~-1 ~ redstone_block}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-17 ~-7 redstone_block}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-17 ~-4 ~3 ~-17 ~-6 quartz_block}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-16 ~-3 ~1 ~-16 ~-3 quartz_block}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~-15 ~-3 ~4 ~-15 ~-3 quartz_block}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~1 ~-7 ~-6 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /testfor @a {Inventory:[{Slot:0b,id:"minecraft:diamond_sword"}],SelectedItemSlot:0}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-6 ~-6 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /testfor @p {Inventory:[{Slot:1b,id:"minecraft:diamond_axe"}],SelectedItemSlot:1}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~3 ~-5 ~-6 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /testfor @p {Inventory:[{Slot:2b,id:"minecraft:diamond_pickaxe"}],SelectedItemSlot:2}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-10 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-9 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-9 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-8 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-6 ~-4 unpowered_repeater 2}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-5 ~-4 redstone_wire}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-4 ~-4 unpowered_repeater 2}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-3 ~-3 ~1 ~-3 ~-3 redstone_wire}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-3 ~-3 unpowered_repeater 2}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~-1 ~-3 ~4 ~-1 ~-3 redstone_wire}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~ ~-2 redstone_wire}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~4 ~1 ~-2 redstone_wire}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

Hoffe ihr blickt durch.

Und hier ist noch ein Bild:
 -Wie es aussehen sollte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ohne die Wände)

-Wie es aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr seht es fehlen die Redstone-repeater und comparator und Redstone.
Desweiteren fehlt ein Commandblock der aus den hinterm command block eine Fill-Clock macht.

(Hier das Blid der fill clock

Wie sieh assehen sollte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sieh aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe wirklich ihr könnt mir helfen denn der befhel war 6 stunden am stück schreibarbeit und es wäre ärgerlich ihn nochmal schreiben zu müssen.
Bis dann.
(ZU meinem hoffentlich nicht auftretenden nächstem Proglem  )

PS.: Ich habe selber 5 Stunden nach fehlern geschaut und versucht sie zu verbessern war aber erfolglos.

(Bevor es nachher noch heißt ich würde diese arbeit nicht machen ich frag hier nur weil ich wirklich verzweifelt an diesem befehl bin)


----------



## Proofstar (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

So also mal genau geguggt... 

Der Befehl selber ist SO absolut NICHT Lesbar! Um Besser Fehler analysieren zu können solltest du solche Befehle immer Strukturiert aufbauen!

z.B. 

```
Befehl {
        Befehl 2 {
                  Befehl 3 {
                            Befehl 4
                               },
                  },
    };
```
Dadurch findet man Fehler schneller! Im Empfehle dafür den Notepad++ (Kostenlos Downloadbar)! Da kann man solche Strukturen aufbauen und er zeigt auch bei OFFENEN Klammern gleich die dazugehörige GESCHLOSSENE Klammer an!

Nach dem 2.ten Bild zu Urteilen wurden die Repeater und die Redstoneleitungen 1 Block zu HOCH generiert, wodurch sie sofort gedroppt wurden. Dass der andere Block fehlt könnte an der Struktur des Befehles liegen, denn falsche Klammern verursachen keine Fehlermeldung, sondern der Befehl INNERHALB der vorhandenen Klammern werden ausgeführt und der OHNE Klammer einfach Ignoriert! (Es reicht schon die geschlossene Klammer statt VOR HINTER ein KOMMA zu setzen und schon stimmt der ganze Befehl nicht mehr!)

Übrigens: Wenn du Strukturiert aufbaust ist es NICHT nötig, die Zeilenumbrüche und Leerstellen zu entfernen. Du kannst den Befehl so wie er ist in den BB kopieren! (Er hat eine Kapazität von bis zu 32000 Zeichen!)

Ich werde mir mal den Befehl zur Brust nehmen und Strukturieren.. aber kann dir nicht versprechen, dass ich es schaffe den Fehler zu finden. Ich werde aber meine Zeit brauchen!

Gruß
Proofstar

P.S. Ganz kurz drüber geschaut: Der Fehler ist SCHNELL und eifach erklärt: Du Hast die REIHENFOLGE des Befehls nicht eingehalten. Wenn du Falling Sand zusmmen mit RIDING benutzt, musst du VON HINTEN NACH VORN den Befehl aufbauen! Bedeutet der LETZTE RIDING BLOCK führt als ERSTES den Befehl aus! Da der letzte Block bei dir eine REDSTONE Wire setzt ist mir klar warum sie gedroppt wird! Schau dir die Reihenfolge genau an!


----------



## Proofstar (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hier mal ein Befehl (Leider auch unstrukturiert) der mit hilfe eines Schneeballes ein Dorf mit Bewohnern errichtet! Die Generierung am Anfang dauert seine Zeit und erzeugt einen fast 130 Block hohen Befehlsblockturm! (Der danach abgebaut werden kann!)


```
/summon FallingSand ~ ~5 ~ 
{Block:redstone_block,Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-6 ~ minecraft:redstone_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/give @a minecraft:snowball 1 0 {HideFlags:127,display:{Name:Erschaffe ein Dorf!},ench:[{id:34,lvl:10}]}"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/say Fertig."},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-60 ~ ~ ~-60 ~ ~19 ~-94 ~-3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-81 ~ ~ ~-81 ~ ~19 ~-92 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-81 ~ ~ ~-81 ~ ~19 ~-92 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-81 ~ ~ ~-81 ~ ~19 ~-92 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-13 ~ minecraft:redstone_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~18 ~-88 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~17 ~-87 ~-3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~17 ~-86 ~-1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~17 ~-86 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~17 ~-83 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~17 ~-83 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~16 ~-82 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~15 ~-81 ~-3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~15 ~-80 ~-1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~15 ~-80 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~15 ~-77 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~15 ~-77 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~14 ~-76 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ /summon Villager ~ ~ ~"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ /setblock ~1 ~ ~1 minecraft:crafting_table"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=4] ~ ~ ~ /setblock ~1 ~ ~-1 minecraft:enchanting_table"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~3 ~ minecraft:planks 3 /fill ~2 ~4 ~2 ~-2 ~4 ~-2 minecraft:stonebrick 0"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~3 ~ minecraft:planks 3 /fill ~3 ~4 ~3 ~-3 ~4 ~-3 minecraft:stone_slab 3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~-5 ~-1 ~-5 ~5 ~-1 ~5 minecraft:gravel"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~5 ~ minecraft:mossy_cobblestone 0 /fill ~2 ~4 ~ ~-2 ~4 ~ minecraft:air"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~5 ~ minecraft:mossy_cobblestone 0 /fill ~ ~4 ~2 ~ ~4 ~-2 minecraft:air"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~4 ~ minecraft:cobblestone 0 /fill ~2 ~5 ~2 ~-2 ~5 ~-2 minecraft:brick_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~4 ~ minecraft:cobblestone 0 /fill ~3 ~5 ~3 ~-3 ~5 ~-3 minecraft:stone_slab 4"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-13 ~ minecraft:redstone_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/say 5 Sekunden..."},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~13 ~-62 ~-3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~13 ~-61 ~-1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~13 ~-61 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~13 ~-58 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-12 ~ ~ ~-12 ~ ~13 ~-58 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~12 ~-57 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~11 ~-56 ~-3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~11 ~-55 ~-1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~11 ~-55 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~11 ~-52 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-11 ~ ~ ~-11 ~ ~11 ~-52 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~10 ~-51 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=6] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~ ~3 ~2 ~ ~3 ~-2 minecraft:air"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=6] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~2 ~3 ~ ~-2 ~3 ~ minecraft:air"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~ ~ ~-2 ~ ~1 ~-2 minecraft:air"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=1] ~ ~ ~ /setblock ~ ~6 ~ minecraft:gold_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=2] ~ ~ ~ /setblock ~-2 ~1 ~-1 minecraft:fence"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ /setblock ~ ~1 ~2 minecraft:fence"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ /setblock ~-1 ~1 ~ minecraft:torch 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=2] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~2 ~ ~ ~2 ~1 ~ minecraft:air"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=3] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~2 ~6 ~2 ~-2 ~6 ~-2 minecraft:nether_brick"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=3] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~3 ~6 ~3 ~-3 ~6 ~-3 minecraft:stone_slab 6"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-4 ~ minecraft:redstone_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-5 ~ ~ ~-5 ~ ~6 ~-38 ~-3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-3 ~ ~ ~-3 ~ ~4 ~-37 ~-3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-4 ~ ~ ~-4 ~ ~9 ~-36 ~-1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-4 ~ ~ ~-5 ~ ~9 ~-36 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/kill @e[type=WitherSkull]"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @p ~ ~ ~ /summon WitherSkull ~ ~ ~ {ExplosionPower:0,direction:[0.0,0.0,0.0]}"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=3] ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~3 ~ minecraft:air 0 /fill ~2 ~-1 ~2 ~-2 ~5 ~-2 minecraft:mossy_cobblestone 0 hollow"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~2 ~-1 ~2 ~-2 ~3 ~-2 minecraft:planks 3 hollow"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=WitherSkull] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Arrow,c=6] ~ ~ ~ /fill ~2 ~-1 ~2 ~-2 ~4 ~-2 minecraft:cobblestone 0 hollow"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-12 ~ minecraft:redstone_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/say 15 Sekunden..."},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~8 ~-26 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 13"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~7 ~-25 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 13"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-9 ~ ~ ~-9 ~ ~6 ~-25 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-9 ~ ~ ~-9 ~ ~6 ~-23 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~5 ~-22 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_repeater 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-8 ~ ~ ~-8 ~ ~4 ~-22 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-9 ~ ~ ~-9 ~ ~4 ~-20 ~-1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-9 ~ ~ ~-9 ~ ~4 ~-19 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~3 ~-18 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_comparator 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/clone ~ ~-8 ~ ~ ~-8 ~ ~2 ~-17 ~-2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~19 ~-15 ~-1 ~ ~-15 ~-3 minecraft:stained_glass 0"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @e[type=Bat] ~ ~ ~ /summon Arrow ~ ~ ~ {Motion:[0.0,-1.0,0.0]}"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @p ~ ~ ~ /spreadplayers ~ ~ 8 20 false @e[type=Bat]"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/execute @p ~ ~ ~ /summon Bat ~ ~15 ~ {Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:
{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:
{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:
{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:
{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:
{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:
{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:
{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:
{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:
{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:
{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:
{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:
{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:
{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:
{id:Bat,Riding:{id:FallingSand,Riding:
{id:Bat}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/scoreboard players set @a start 0"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/kill @e[type=Arrow]"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/kill @e[type=Bat]"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/testfor @p[score_start_min=1]"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-8 ~ minecraft:redstone_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~2 ~-7 ~-2 ~19 ~-7 ~-2 minecraft:quartz_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~1 ~-5 ~-2 minecraft:unpowered_comparator 1"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/summon Item ~ ~-3 ~-3 {Item:{id:stone,Count:1}}"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~ ~-3 ~-3 minecraft:hopper 3"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/setblock ~ ~-2 ~-2 minecraft:hopper 2"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/fill ~1 ~-2 ~-3 ~ ~-2 ~-2 minecraft:quartz_block"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/scoreboard objectives add start stat.useItem.minecraft.snowball"},Time:1,DropItem:0,Riding:
{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "/scoreboard objectives remove start"},Time:1,DropItem:0
}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
```

Aber wie du hier schön erkennen kannst: Der Befehl "/say Fertig:" steht ziemlich weit oben obwohl er erst ausgeführt wird, wenn alles fertig ist! Der ERSTE Befehl der Ausgeführt wird ist "/scoreboard objectives remove start" obwohl er in der Befehlsliste als LETZTES steht!

Die Erklärung dazu:

----> 3. Falling Sand
----> 2. Falling Sand --> Riding AUF --> 3. FALLING SAND
----> 1. Falling sand --> Riding AUF --> 2. FALLING SAND

Befehl:

3. Falling sand {riding (AUF): 2. Falling Sand {riding (AUF): 1. Falling Sand}}

Also immer von hinten nach vorn Arbeiten, weil die Blöcke jeweils AUF den anderen REITEN!


----------



## Proofstar (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallöööchen

Also dieser Befehl von Dryan19 hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen... Also hab ich mich drangesetzt und hier ist das Ergebnis:


```
/summon FallingSand ~-12 ~ ~4 {TileID: 152, Time: 1, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-1 ~ ~1 ~-25 ~ redstone_block}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~1 ~-24 ~ air},
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-22 ~-7 redstone_block}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-21 ~-6 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /testfor @a {Inventory:[{Slot:0b,id:"minecraft:diamond_sword"}],SelectedItemSlot:0}}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-20 ~-6 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /testfor @p {Inventory:[{Slot:1b,id:"minecraft:diamond_axe"}],SelectedItemSlot:1}}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-19 ~-6 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /testfor @p {Inventory:[{Slot:2b,id:"minecraft:diamond_pickaxe"}],SelectedItemSlot:2}}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-18 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-17 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-16 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-15 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-14 ~-4 unpowered_repeater 2}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-13 ~-4 redstone_wire}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-12 ~-4 unpowered_repeater 2}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-11 ~-3 ~1 ~-10 ~-3 redstone_wire}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-11 ~-3 unpowered_repeater 2}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~-9 ~-3 ~4 ~-8 ~-3 redstone_wire}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-8 ~-2 redstone_wire}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~4 ~-7 ~-2 redstone_wire}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-7 ~-2 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /effect @a 5 50 5 true}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-6 ~-2 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /effect @a 8 50 5 true}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~4 ~-5 ~-2 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /effect @a 3 50 5 true}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-2 ~-7 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~ ~2 ~-1 ~ redstone_block}},
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-3 ~-7 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~1 ~ ~2 ~1 ~ air}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-2 ~-4 ~3 ~-2 ~-6 quartz_block}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~-3 ~1 ~-1 ~-3 quartz_block}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~ ~-3 ~4 ~ ~-3 quartz_block}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
```

Damit wird das was Dryan19 will komplett aufgebaut!

Komplett??? NEIN es gibt eine Einschränkung: Seine Ultra-Fast-Clock kann man so NICHT aktivieren!!! Setzt man den Redstone-Block von Hand funktioniert es, setzt man diesen jedoch mit diesem Befehl (selbe Stelle) funktioniert es NICHT!!! 

Ich habe verschiedene Kombinationen ausprobiert, auch mit dem CLONE Befehl, dem FallingSand Befehl usw.. usw.. ich hab es aber nicht hin bekommen! Anscheinend wird der Redstone Block SO schnell gesetzt, dass der Befehl im Befehlsblock noch nicht Aktiv ist und dadurch er diesen auch nicht aktiviert! Ist der Redstone Block einmal gesetzt, wird der Befehl im BB NICHT mehr aktiviert!

Leider hab ich DAFÜR auch keine Lösung. Eine Langsamere Clock mit einem Repeater (So wie ich ihn nutze einfach den mittleren Schalter auf ON stellen, den Ausgang mit dem Seiteneingang verbinden und den Eingang Powern) ist auch ziemlich schnell. Das wäre die einzige Lösung die ich anzubieten hab.

Mfg
Proofstar

NACHTRAG:

Hier mal meine Lösung für das Problem: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab es jetzt nur mal Händisch aufgebaut. (Alles HINTER der Rechten BB Spalte) alles davor wurde generiert. Mit diesem Aufbau ist es eigentlich schnell genug, denn die Abfrage ist eh durch das Umschalten des Slots von der Geschwindigkeit nicht so wichtig!


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Den Befehl hab ich schonmal Gepostet .

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-blocks-mc-1-8-a-post6957277.html#post6957277


----------



## Proofstar (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Den Befehl hab ich schonmal Gepostet .
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-blocks-mc-1-8-a-post6957277.html#post6957277



Weis ich doch... ^^ Daher hab ich ihn ja ... wusste nur ned mehr woher.. sorry ich hätte sonst den Link gepostet..

mfg 
Proofstar

NACHTRAG: Man bin ich DOOOOF... LOL natürlich von HIER aus DIESEM Threat...  *KopfAufTischHau*


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Kein Problem  was ihr da treibt ist schon ein wenig heavy..aber ok immer weiter so .


----------



## Dryan19 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Vielen Dank da hab ich wohl beim drüber schauen viele einfache dinge nicht gesehen.
(Sollte mir wirklich Struktur aneignen)
Find es aber super das sich jmd damit befasst hat.
Vielen Dank.

P.S.: Werde ihn nochmal überarbeiten mit Proofstar seiner Clock und alles dann in einen Befehl packen.

(Jay Noch mehr Arbeit  Macht aber auch Spaß)



(Wenn man nicht grade an kleinichkeiten verzweifelt weil man sie nicht sieht  )


----------



## Dryan19 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Noch eine kleinigkeit die vielleicht intersant ist zu Wissen. (Ich wusst es noch nicht)
Man Kann aus einem sich aus 1 einzigen Kommandblock aufbauendem Turm eine Clock bauen die diesen Turm immer wieder baut.
Das geht Wie Folgt:
1. Ursprungskommandblock mit kommand setzen (WICHTIG: Die Befehlsblöcke müssen hierbei 2 Böcke vom Kommandblock wegstehen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Die Redstoneblöcke die den Turm aktivieren müssen den Ursprungskommandblock berühren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3.Von den Redstoneblöcke die den Turm aktivieren muss max. und min. einer den Ursprungskommandblock berühren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der unterste Kommandblock
4. Das Eingangssignal (Hier ein Redstoneblock) darf den Urspungskommandblock nur kurz aktivieren danach muss es sofort deaktiviert werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was passiert:
Wenn das Eingangsignal weggetan wurde ist kein Signal da was den Urspungskommandblock blockiert
dadurch löst der Rdstoneblock des Kommandblockturm der den Urspungskommandblock berührt diesen wieder aus und dadurch ensteht ein neuer Turm

Hinweis: Die Clock funktioniert nur dann als solche wenn der Turm + Redstoneblöcke entfernt wird;
                   !!!! Wenn man die Clock Stoppt  passiert es meistens (Bei mir fast immer) das der letzte aufbau verhunst ist da manche Kommandblöcke kaputt gehen !!!!

Fand ganz interessant das das geht und wollt es deshalb mitteilen.
Das wars aber auch dann von mir.
(Diesmal ohne Frage  )
Nacht,
Dryan 19


----------



## Proofstar (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hi Dryan19

Ich war so frei, dir deinen Befehl fertig zu stellen. Sogar mit ULTRA-FAST-CLOCK! Wenn du 1 Block in der Breite mehr Platz hast, sollte das ganze kein Problem darstellen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Befehl dazu:


```
/summon FallingSand ~-12 ~ ~4 {TileID: 152, Time: 1, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-1 ~ ~1 ~-27 ~ redstone_block}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~1 ~-26 ~ air},
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-24 ~-8 redstone_block},
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-23 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-22 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-21 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-20 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-19 ~-4 unpowered_repeater 2}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-18 ~-4 redstone_wire}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-17 ~-4 unpowered_repeater 2}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-16 ~-3 ~1 ~-16 ~-3 redstone_wire}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-16 ~-3 unpowered_repeater 2},
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-13 ~-6 ~3 ~-13 ~-6 redstone_wire}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-13 ~-7 redstone_wire},  
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~-12 ~-3 ~4 ~-12 ~-3 redstone_wire}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-11 ~-2 redstone_wire}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~4 ~-10 ~-2 redstone_wire},
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-9 ~-8 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: setblock ~-1 ~ ~ redstone_block}},
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-8 ~-8 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: setblock ~1 ~ ~ air}},
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-7 ~-6 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /testfor @a {Inventory:[{Slot:0b,id:"minecraft:diamond_sword"}],SelectedItemSlot:0}}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-6 ~-6 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /testfor @p {Inventory:[{Slot:1b,id:"minecraft:diamond_axe"}],SelectedItemSlot:1}}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-5 ~-6 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /testfor @p {Inventory:[{Slot:2b,id:"minecraft:diamond_pickaxe"}],SelectedItemSlot:2}}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-5 ~-2 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /effect @a 5 50 5 true}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-4 ~-2 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /effect @a 8 50 5 true}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~4 ~-3 ~-2 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /effect @a 3 50 5 true}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-2 ~-4 ~3 ~-2 ~-8 quartz_block}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~-3 ~1 ~-1 ~-3 quartz_block}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~ ~-3 ~4 ~ ~-3 quartz_block}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
```

Viel Spaß damit, obwohl mir der Sinn eines solchen Befehls nicht ganz klar ist, da man solche Aufbauten eigentlich permanent in einer Adventure-Map aufbaut!

Gruß
Proofstar


----------



## Proofstar (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo an alle die hier im Forum mitlesen.

Wie ihr in den letzten Post's lesen konntet habe ich Dryan19 geholfen bei seinem FallingSand BB Problem.
Nun hab ich mich selbst mal drangesetzt und innerhalb von 3 Stunden (Wobei das Ausbaldovern der relativen 
Koordinaten die meiste Zeit verschlungen hat..  ) diesen schönen Befehl kreiert!
Was es wird und/oder was es ist verrate ich hier nicht. Das müsst ihr selber herausfinden!
Nur eines sag ich Euch: Die Grundfläche die benötigt wird sollte 20x20 Blöcke Freiraum betragen.


```
/summon FallingSand ~5 ~5 ~ {Block:redstone_block,Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-11 ~1 redstone_block 0"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-10 ~1 air 0"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~10 ~-2 ~6 ~10 ~-2 ~7 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~10 ~-1 ~3 ~10 ~-1 ~4 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~9 ~-1 ~6 ~10 ~-1 ~7 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~9 ~ ~3 ~10 ~ ~4 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "setblock ~8 ~1 ~6 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "setblock ~8 ~2 ~4 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "setblock ~10 ~1 ~7 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "setblock ~10 ~2 ~3 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~9 ~2 ~4 ~10 ~2 ~6 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~7 ~3 ~5 ~8 ~3 ~5 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-10 ~1 redstone_block 0"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~ ~3 ~ ~ ~-9 ~1 air 0"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~7 ~1 ~3 ~10 ~1 ~7 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~7 ~1 ~8 ~10 ~1 ~8 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~7 ~2 ~2 ~10 ~2 ~2 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~7 ~-2 ~9 ~10 ~2 ~9 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~7 ~-1 ~1 ~10 ~3 ~1 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~7 ~-1 ~8 ~10 ~-1 ~8 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~7 ~ ~2 ~10 ~ ~2 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~7 ~ ~3 ~10 ~ ~7 wool 14"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~6 ~ ~ ~12 ~10 ~10 wool 0"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-11 ~1 redstone_block"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-10 ~1 air"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "setblock ~1 ~-9 ~8 redstone_wire"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~2 ~-8 ~6 ~2 ~-8 ~8 redstone_wire"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "fill ~3 ~-6 ~6 ~3 ~-6 ~7 redstone_wire"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "setblock ~3 ~-6 ~7 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /clone ~4 ~ ~-7 ~9 ~10 ~3 ~3 ~ ~-7 move force}"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "setblock ~3 ~-5 ~6 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /clone ~3 ~ ~-6 ~3 ~10 ~4 ~9 ~ ~-6 move}"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "setblock ~1 ~-4 ~7 unpowered_repeater 12"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "setblock ~1 ~-3 ~6 unpowered_comparator 5"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "setblock ~-1 ~-2 ~7 standing_sign 4 replace {Text1:\"Aktiviere den\",Text2:\"Hebel und\",Text3:\"genieße\",Text4:\"die Show! ;-)\"}"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "setblock ~-1 ~-1 ~6 lever 2"},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: "setblock ~ ~ ~6 stone"},Time:1}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
```

Viel Spaß und allzeit ein Lächeln wünscht Euch heut am Vatertag

Euer Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Danke dafür ich habe gestern noch befehle so geändert das ich einen Block Platz habe.
Somit hilft es mir sehr.

Dein Befehl ist ganz nett ich kenn mich mit den neuen clone usw befehlen noch nicht aus aber sieht auf jedenfall mal gut aus

Nachdem was ich gesehen hab was alles möglich ist werde ich mal nachforschen wie es funktioniert alles und ein wenig mit experementieren.


----------



## Dryan19 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo Leute,
Ich hab mal wieder eine Frage und zwar zu einem Fehler im Commandblock den ich nicht kenn.
Der Fehler Lautet wie folgt:

Data tag parsing failed: Unable to locate name/value separator for string

Ich habe nachgeschaut und habe gelesen das man den Kommand per Hand nochmal eingeben soll.
Da ich keine Lust habe einen so langen Kommand nochmal von Hand einzugeben (habe ihn mit OpenOffice geschrieben und dann eingefügt) will ich erst mal fragen ob man den Fehler auch anders Lösen kann
oder ich mich wohl oder übel nochmal ran setzten muss und den ganzen Kommand von Hand eintippen muss.


----------



## Proofstar (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo Dryan19



Dryan19 schrieb:


> Data tag parsing failed: Unable to locate name/value separator for string



Bedeutet nix anderes, als dass er den Befehl nicht Analysieren bzw. umsetzen kann, da ein falscher Parameter angegeben wurde. 
War mir bei meinem oben angegebenen Code auch passiert, da hab ich die geschlossene Klammer an die falsche Stelle gesetzt.
Oft wird der fehler auch erzeugt, wenn man einen falschen Namen eingibt. z.B. {command:".... statt {Command:"....
Oder auch ein nicht vorhandener aber benötigter Parameter (Name/Value)! Oftmals wird der bei den summon Befehlen gebraucht und wenn der nicht da ist....

Bestes Beispiel:

Ein Skelett kann Rüstung tragen! Will man dem Skelett allerdings nur EIN Rüstungsteil anlegen, MUSS man ALLE anderen Slots mit LEER kennzeichnen, sonst funktioniert es nicht!


```
/summon Skeleton ~ ~ ~ 
{
  Equipment:
  [
    {},
    {},
    {},
    {},
    {
      id:skull,
      Damage:3,
      tag:
      {
        SkullOwner:oyo123
      }
    }
  ]
}
```

Hier z.B. sind Hand, Brust,Bein und Fuß Leer, nur der Kopf ist der vom Spieler (hier oyo123)!

Fehlt einer dieser Parse-Tag's {} dann gibt es eine Fehlermeldung.. auch wenn eine zu viel ist!

Gruß

Proofstar

NACHTRAG:

Mir ist aufgefallen, bei der Version 1.8.4 dass es ab und an mal vorkommt das der Commandblock den Befehl nicht annimmt. D.H. Ich schreibe den Befehl rein, egal ob von Hand oder eingefügt und wenn ich ihn Aktiviere passiert....NIX! Auch auf der Ausgabeseite des Commandblocks steht nix. Wenn ich den Block lösche, also abbaue und neu hin stelle, dann den Befehl EXAKT wieder so reinschreibe wie vorher funktioniert es!

Tipp von mir: mit der Tastatur: Drück auf die Taste "ENDE" dann halte die SHIFT-Taste gedrückt und drück die "POS1" Taste. Damit markierst du den ganzen Befehl. Dann die "STRG" Taste gedrückt halten und mit der Taste "C" kopieren! Mit "STRG"+"V" fügst du diesen Befehl dann wieder in einen neuen Befehlsblock ein!


----------



## Proofstar (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hey Dryan19



Dryan19 schrieb:


> Danke dafür ich habe gestern noch befehle so geändert das ich einen Block Platz habe.
> Somit hilft es mir sehr.
> 
> Dein Befehl ist ganz nett ich kenn mich mit den neuen clone usw befehlen noch nicht aus aber sieht auf jedenfall mal gut aus
> ...



Willst du wirklich mit den MOVE und CLONE Befehlen experimentieren?

Hast du jemals eine FESTPLATTE in Minecraft gesehen, BEVOR die BB's eingeführt wurden? Nein? LACH dann sei froh, denn die waren RIESIG,
LAHM und Rechnerlastig ohne Ende. Viele, viele, viele Pistons, Redstone's, Leitungen und Verstärker usw. usw.
Und dazu konnten sie auch nicht viel Speichern!

Und nun kommen die BB's mit den MOVE und CLONE Befehlen.. Oh Wunder ist da viel machbar.. 

Hier nun meine Version einer 2048 BYTE (256 x 8 Bit) großen Festplatte. Nur mit ein paar BB's und ne Menge Glas und Stein!
Kompackt und winzig und dazu noch ULTRASCHNELL (Wenn man das Timing der BB's beachtet und in welcher Reihenfolge sie ausgeführt werden, funktioniert diese Festplatte auch mit der ULTRA-FAST-CLOCK!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beeindruckend nicht wahr? Ich hab diese "Platte" zum Spaß entworfen als die BB's herauskamen. (Bzw. die Clone-Befehle) 
Diese Platte ist auch erweiterbar, allerdings muss man dabei einiges Beachten: Es sind alles FESTE Koordinaten, die natürlich angepasst werden müssen, dann muss man bedenken, dass nur MAX 32000 Blöcke auf einmal verschoben werden können und der SENKRECHTE und WAAGERECHTE Hub müssen Blockmäßig aufeinander Teilbar sein, sonst kommen Luftblöcke dazwischen. Also 2048 Byte ist noch gut, aber der nächste Teiler wäre dann 3126 Byte, also total untypisch. aber leider nicht anders machbar bei dem Aufbau.

Grüßle
Proofstar

NACHTRAG:

Hier mal mit meiner Krakeligen, nicht Künstlerisch begabten Hand eingezeichnet wie meine Festplatte die Daten speichert bzw. verschiebt. Es sind 16 BB's nötig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In allen Richtungen (nach Oben, nach Rechts, nach unten, links und Rechts) wird jeweils immer nur um 1 Block verschoben! Der Überstand ist nötig, sonst kann man nicht Schieben.


----------



## Dryan19 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Als erstes möchte ich sagen das ich Proofstars Festplatte denn in diesem Thema hab ich nur einen quasi additions Rechner der bis zur zahl 15 Rechnen konnte gebaut der war dann aber auch RIESIG.
Als zweitens möchte ich ihm auch nochmal herzlich danken dass er mir geholfen hat.
Und als drittens kommt jetz mein Anliegen:

und zwar habe ich meinen Befehl nochmal angeschaut und fehler korrigiert soweit sogut
wenn ich jetzt den Befehl in einen Kommandblock paste wird er auch ausgeführt (Im Kommandblock steht auch Objekt successfully summoned) jedoch wird er nur bis zu den ersten 5 Blocks ausgeführt
(hier das bild wenn er Fertig ist):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht einen 5 block großen Turm der rest des Turms ist nicht vorhanden obwohl der befehl richtig ist (Das hab ich ungefähr 10 mal genau nachgeschaut).
Meine Frage ist nun kennt dieses Problem jmd und weis eine Lösung.
(Mal wieder) :|
Euer Fragensteller,

Dryan19


----------



## Proofstar (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*



Dryan19 schrieb:


> Als erstes möchte ich sagen das ich Proofstars Festplatte denn in diesem Thema hab ich nur einen quasi additions Rechner der bis zur zahl 15 Rechnen konnte gebaut der war dann aber auch RIESIG.
> Als zweitens möchte ich ihm auch nochmal herzlich danken dass er mir geholfen hat.
> Und als drittens kommt jetz mein Anliegen:
> 
> ...



Poste bitte mal den Code hier, ich seh ihn mir mal an. 4 Augen sehen mehr als 2 und außerdem kommt mir dieser Fehler SEEEEEEEHHHHR bekannt vor!! Hab nämlich beim Bau meines Codes eine } innerhalb eines Befehles Vergessen und mich gewundert, warum nix aufgebaut wurde... tja der Block der den Aufbaubefehl beinhaltete wurde NICHT gesetzt! (Er hat aber dennoch ned gemeckert, weil ich dafür am ENDE eine } zu viel hatte, also haben die Klammern somit wieder gestimmt!)

Gruß
Proofstar

Übrigens: Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten..


----------



## Dryan19 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Dies ist der Befehl:

/summon FallingSand ~-5 ~2 ~4 {TileID: 152, Time: 1, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-1 ~ ~1 ~-17 ~  redstone_block}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~3 ~1 ~1 ~-16 ~ air}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~1 ~ ~-15 ~ air}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command:  /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-9 ~-8 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"===============\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Mit Hilfe von\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Proofstar(Forum)\\\\",color:dark_red}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"===============\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-8 ~-7 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"---------------\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Gebaut/Entwickelt\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"von Dianshi\\\\",color:dark_red}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"---------------\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-7 ~-6 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"Eile 5:\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",color:gold}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Solt 3\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Diamantpickaxt\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"Slot 3 auswählen\\\\",color:dark_red}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-6 ~-5 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"Sprungkraft 5:\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",color:gold}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Solt 2\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Diamantaxt\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"Slot 2 auswählen\\\\",color:dark_red}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-5 ~-4 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"Stärke 5:\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",color:gold}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Solt 1\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Diamantschwert\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"Slot 1 auswählen\\\\",color:dark_red}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-5 ~-3 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"---------------\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Anleitung-->\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Anleitung-->\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",italic:\\\\"true\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"---------------\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-4 ~-2 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"===============\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Klick here\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",italic:\\\\"true\\\\",underlined:\\\\"true\\\\",color:dark_red,clickEvent:{action:\\\\"run_command\\\\",value:\\\\"/fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~-12 ~2 ~-6 air dropItem: 0\\\\"}}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"to delet it\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",italic:\\\\"true\\\\",color:dark_red}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"===============\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-8 ~-2 ~1 ~-8 ~-7 unpowered_repeater 1}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-7 ~-2 ~ ~-7 ~-7 unpowered_comparator 1}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-2 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-3 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-4 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-5 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-6 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-7 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-8 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

Und vielen Dank.


----------



## Proofstar (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Also Dryan19

Wenn man viel experimentiert, verliert man das wesentliche aus den Augen! Hier ein paar Tipps von mir um Fehler von vornherein auszuschließen:

Das was man machen will mit den BB's VORHER Händisch aufbauen! Dann von UNTEN nach oben die Blöcke als Befehle in den BB's reinschreiben und JEDE EBENE der BB's SEPARAT testen! Alle 10-15 Blöcke kommt ein zwischen Redstone-Block, damit auch alle Befehle ausgeführt werden! (Je höher der Turm wird, um so eher passiert es, dass ein BB NICHT aktiviert wird.)

z.B. (Händisch geschrieben):

Boden (Ebene0): 2 Blöcke Stein, daneben mit 1 Block Abstand wieder 2
Ebene1: auf Beiden doppelblöcken jeweils Redstone-Leitungen und eine Leitung dazwischen, die die beiden verbindet! 

Nun zu den BB's:

Der BB auf dem BODEN (Ebene0) bekommt diesen Befehl "/fill ~2 ~ ~2 ~3 ~ ~2 stone 0" (Also x=2 abstand, z=2 bzw 3 Abstand) -> TESTEN mit einer REDSTONE Fackel daneben! Dann dort einen Woll oder Steinblock setzen, damit erkennst du welchen BB du bereits hast!
Der BB auf der EBENE1 bekommt den Befehl "/fill ~5 ~-1 ~2 ~6 ~-1 ~2 stone 0" (Y=-1 weil der BB 1 BLOCK ÜBER dem Boden steht!) -> TESTEN mit einer REDSTONE Fackel daneben auf dem Woll oder Steinblock. Dann, wenn erfolgreich, wieder einen Block drauf!
der BB auf der EBENE2 bekommt den Befehl "/fill ~2 ~-1 ~2 ~3 ~-1 ~2 redstone_wire" (Y=-1 weil der BB 2 blöcke über dem BODEN ist, wir aber AUF dem dort vorhandenen Block die Wires setzen wollen!) -> Testen!
der BB auf der EBENE3 bekommt den Befehl "/fill ~5 ~-2 ~2 ~6 ~-2 ~2 redstone_wire" (Y=-2 weil der BB 3 Blöcke über dem Boden ist, wir aber AUF dem dort vorhandenen Block die Wires setzen wollen!) -> Testen!
der BB auf der EBENE4 bekommt den Befehl "/setblock ~4 ~-4 ~2 redstone_wire" (Y=-4 weil der BB 4 Blöcke über dem Boden steht und wir auf dem BODEN die Wire setzen wollen!) -> Testen!

Nun, wenn alles klappt, werden die Befehle von OBEN nach UNTEN zusammen in einen BB geschrieben. D.H. der OBERSTE Block ist der ERSTE Befehl und der UNTERSTE Block ist der LETZTE Befehl! Durch das RIDING ist dies nämlich der ERSTE Block der einen festen Grund bekommt und dann seinen Befehl ausführt!

Ich hoffe es war verständlich!

Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## Proofstar (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*



Dryan19 schrieb:


> Dies ist der Befehl:
> 
> /summon FallingSand ~-5 ~2 ~4 {TileID: 152, Time: 1, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-1 ~ ~1 ~-17 ~  redstone_block}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~3 ~1 ~1 ~-16 ~ air}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~1 ~ ~-15 ~ air}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command:  /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-9 ~-8 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"===============\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Mit Hilfe von\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Proofstar(Forum)\\\\",color:dark_red}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"===============\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-8 ~-7 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"---------------\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Gebaut/Entwickelt\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"von Dianshi\\\\",color:dark_red}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"---------------\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-7 ~-6 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"Eile 5:\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",color:gold}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Solt 3\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Diamantpickaxt\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"Slot 3 auswählen\\\\",color:dark_red}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-6 ~-5 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"Sprungkraft 5:\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",color:gold}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Solt 2\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Diamantaxt\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"Slot 2 auswählen\\\\",color:dark_red}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-5 ~-4 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"Stärke 5:\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",color:gold}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Solt 1\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Diamantschwert\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"Slot 1 auswählen\\\\",color:dark_red}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-5 ~-3 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"---------------\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Anleitung-->\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Anleitung-->\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",italic:\\\\"true\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"---------------\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-4 ~-2 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"===============\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Klick here\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",italic:\\\\"true\\\\",underlined:\\\\"true\\\\",color:dark_red,clickEvent:{action:\\\\"run_command\\\\",value:\\\\"/fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~-12 ~2 ~-6 air dropItem: 0\\\\"}}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"to delet it\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",italic:\\\\"true\\\\",color:dark_red}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"===============\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-8 ~-2 ~1 ~-8 ~-7 unpowered_repeater 1}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-7 ~-2 ~ ~-7 ~-7 unpowered_comparator 1}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-2 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-3 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-4 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-5 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-6 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-7 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-8 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> Und vielen Dank.



 Grmmmbblll mal wieder nicht strukturiert.. Aarrg.  Nutze bitte das nächstemal die CODE Funktion hier im Forum [ code ] ohne Leerzeichen und am ende  mit / vor code. Danke

weil damit ist es leichter zu lesen!

Gruß
Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ok ich werde mir deinen Tipp zu herzen nemen und auch die Codefunktion demnäächst nutzen (Wusste nicht das es eine gibt bzw. wie sie funktioniert).
Und für meine nächsten befehle (Die nicht für diesen apperat sind) nutze ich auch wahrscheinlich dann Notepad++.
Grüße,
Dryan19


----------



## Proofstar (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Jawoll ja... Du hattest den selben Fehler wie ich .... einmal eine } vergessen! Außerdem beinhaltet dein Code noch ne Menge Fehler, die ich gerade analysiere. Aber leider hab ich gerade keine Zeit mehr.. hier mal schon eine Vorabversion deines Befehls mit Korrekturen. Was ich mich aber dennoch Frage: Warum machst du es so umständlich? Warum immer Falling Sand? Die Wall-sign (Die übrigens OHNE Wandblöcke nicht gesetzt werden) kommen eh an eine feste Stelle, dann ist einiges an deinen Texten falsch (zu lang und sie werden nicht richtig geschrieben. Der Befehl {text:" erscheint mit auf dem Schild) Du kannst die Wall-sign Direkt mit SETBLOCK und TEXT setzen, da du die Blockdata ja eh änderst! also von daher... doppelt gemoppelt.. 


```
/summon FallingSand ~-5 ~2 ~4 {TileID: 152, Time: 1, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-1 ~ ~1 ~-17 ~ redstone_block},
 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~3 ~1 ~1 ~-16 ~ air}, 

Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~1 ~ ~-15 ~ air},
 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-9 ~-8 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\"===============\",color:dark _blue}",Text2:"{text:\"Mit Hilfe von\",color:dark_green}",Text3:"{text:\"Proofstar(Forum)\",color:dark_red}",Text4:"{text:\"===============\",color:dark_blue}"}}}},
 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-8 ~-7 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\"---------------\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\"Gebaut/Entwickelt\",color:dark_green}",Text3:"{text:\"von Dianshi\",color:dark_red}",Text4:"{text:\"---------------\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, 

Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-7 ~-6 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"Eile 5:\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",color:gold}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Solt 3\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Diamant pickaxt\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\" Slot 3 auswählen\\\\",color:dark_red}"}}}}, 

Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-6 ~-5 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"Sprungkraft 5:\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",color:gold}",Text2:"{t ext:\\\\"Solt 2\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Diamant axt\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"Slot 2 auswählen\\\\",color:dark_red}"}}}}, 

Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-5 ~-4 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"Stärke 5:\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",color:gold}",Text2:"{t ext:\\\\"Solt 1\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Diamantschwert\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\" Slot 1 auswählen\\\\",color:dark_red}"}}}}, 

Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-5 ~-3 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"---------------\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Anleitung-->\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Anleitung-->\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",italic:\\\\"true\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"---------------\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-4 ~-2 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"===============\\\\",color:dark _blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Klick here\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",italic:\\\\"true\\\\ ",underlined:\\\\"true\\\\",color:dark_red,clickEvent:{action:\\\\"run_command\\\\",value:\\\\"/fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~-12 ~2 ~-6 air dropItem: 0\\\\"}}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"to delet it\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",italic:\\\\"true\\\\", color:dark_red}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"=============== \\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, 

Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-8 ~-2 ~1 ~-8 ~-7 unpowered_repeater 1}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-7 ~-2 ~ ~-7 ~-7 unpowered_comparator 1}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-2 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-3 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-4 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-5 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-6 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-7 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, 
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-8 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
```

Einfach ist die Devise... je weniger Befehle du benutzen musst um dein Ziel zu erreichen um so besser = weniger Fehler!

Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ohh ich hab wohl beim aufbau des befehls nicht richtig nachgedacht weiß auch nicht warum ich es so umständlich gemacht habe.
Na ja ich sag nochmal danke.

Hab jetzt ein paar kleinigkeiten verbessert und muss noch zwei Kommands hinzufügen (hoffentlich verbau ich mir da nichts)
dann fang ich irgendwas neues unnötiges an


----------



## Dryan19 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Nur zur vervollständigung hier der völlig funktionierende Kommand (Also der von Proofstar von mir überarbeitet(ausnahmsweise von mir  )) 


```
/summon FallingSand ~-5 ~2 ~4 {TileID: 152, Time: 1, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-1 ~ ~1 ~-18 ~ redstone_block}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~3 ~1
 ~1 ~-17 ~ air}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~3 ~1 ~ ~-16 ~ air}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-9 ~-8 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData:
{Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"===============\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Mit Hilfe von\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Proofstar\\\\",color:dark_red}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"===============\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, Riding: 
{id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-8 ~-7 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"---------------\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Gebaut/Entwickelt
\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"von Dianshi\\\\",color:dark_red}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"---------------\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-7 ~-6 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, 
TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"Eile 5:\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",color:gold}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Solt 3\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Diamant pickaxt\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\" Slot 3 
auswählen\\\\",color:dark_red}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-6 ~-5 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"Sprungkraft 5:\\\\",bold:\\\\"true
\\\\",color:gold}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Solt 2\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Diamant axt\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"Slot 2 auswählen\\\\",color:dark_red}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon 
FallingSand ~2 ~-5 ~-4 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"Stärke 5:\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",color:gold}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Solt 1\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Diamantschwert\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"
{text:\\\\" Slot 1 auswählen\\\\",color:dark_red}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-5 ~-3 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"---------------\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Anleitung-->\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"Anleitung-->\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",italic:\\\\"true\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\"---------------\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, 
TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-4 ~-2 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\"===============\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\"Klick here\\\\",bold:\\\\"true
\\\\",italic:\\\\"true\\\\",underlined:\\\\"true\\\\",color:dark_red,clickEvent:{action:\\\\"run_command\\\\",value:\\\\"/fill ~ ~-2 ~1 ~-12 ~3 ~-7 air\\\\"}}",Text3:"{text:\\\\"delet it.\\\\",bold:\\\\"true\\\\",italic:\\\\"true\\\\",color:dark_red}",Text4:"{text:
\\\\"===============\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-8 ~-2 ~1 ~-8 ~-7 unpowered_repeater 1}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-7 ~-2 
~ ~-7 ~-7 unpowered_comparator 1}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-2 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 
137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-3 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1
 ~-4 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-5 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ 
wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-6 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, 
TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-7 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~ ~-8 {TileID:
 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
```

Diesmal sogar im Codeformat 
Grüße
Dryan19


----------



## Proofstar (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hi Dryan19

Also wenn du mir zeigst, wie es aussehen soll, dann kann ich dir den Befehl umfriemeln, wenn du das willst.. Oder versuchst dich genau wie ich bei "Try and Error" und "Learning by Doing!"  

Hab mir nämlich auch alles selbst beigebracht nur durch Lesen (mit meinem EXTREM schlechten Englisch) und Youtube Videos guggen.. 

Grüßle
Proofstar

NACHTRAG:

Sorry hab zu spät gesehen, dass du den Code schon gepostet hattest. Soll das wirklich SO aussehen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit dem Rechten Block den Wall gesetzt und danach den zweiten Block aktiviert!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gruß
Proofstar


----------



## Proofstar (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hey Dryan19

Es tut mir Leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen, aber so wie du die ganze Reihe aufgebaut hast Funktioniert es nicht. Der Verstärker NACH dem Komparator aktiviert imer 3 (!) Blöcke auf einmal mit dieser Art Aufbau! Du musst dir was anderes Einfallen lassen. Versuch es selbst mal und aktivier deine Reihe mal händisch von Block zu Block.. da wirste sehen, dass es nicht Funktioniert. 

Gruß
Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Das ist ja nur ein teil einer apperatur diese ist aber noch nicht fertig sobald sie fertig ist und alles funktioniert poste ich den Kommand der alles aufbauen lässt.
Und zu deinem Post dass es nicht klappt doch tut es ich lasse mittels eines Fill kommands eine Redstonereihe auf ALLE wall_sign kommandblöcke platzieren und den rest erledigt der aufbau von selbst.
Natürlich muss ein Block vor und ein Block über den blockdata kommandblöcken sich ein block befinden das sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ;   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danach noch die Redstoneblöcke per fill Kommand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und schon ist es fertig und funktioniert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HINWEIS: Nicht unbedacht auf das Destroy Schild klicken wie gesagt dies ist ein teil einer größeren Aparatur und löscht die ganze aparatur deshalb kann es sein das ungewünschte bereiche mitgelöscht werden wenn man drauf klickt.

Der Kommand des Schildes ist: /fill ~ ~-2 ~1 ~-12 ~3 ~-7 air  (Natürlich nur der Kommand zum löschen nicht der kommand um das schild zu spawnen  )

Grüße
Dryan 19

Nachtrag: Um diesen Text zu schreiben habe ich 25 min. gebraucht o.O (*erstaunt*)


Gute Nacht ihr alle.


----------



## Proofstar (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*



Na dann ist ja alles klärchen.. hab mich schon gewundert, warum er mir den Boden unter den Füßen wegfräst..  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Dryan19 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ich wollte mich noch für den Tip mit Notepad++ bedanken es ist wirklich sehr viel strukturierter und geht auch schneller ich will nur eine kleine ergänzung machen.
Und zwar muss man den kommand folgendermaßen eingeben:
Hier ein Redstoneblock -auf-> Kommandblock -auf-> Kommandblock -auf-> Kommandblock:


```
/summon FallingSand X Y Z {
	TileID: 152, Time: 1, Riding: {
		id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
			Command: Befehl 1}, Riding: {
				id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
					Command: Befehl 2}, Riding: {
						id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
							Command: Befehl 3}
						}
				}
		}
	}
```
Nur wenn man es in der Form in Notepad++ eingibt kann man es in den Kommandblock kopieren und er zeigt keine Fehlermeldung an.

Grüße euer
Dryan 19 

PS: Aus irgendeinem Grund wird es in der Codeform langgezogen.


----------



## Proofstar (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hi Dryan19

Ja irgendwie macht er noch Leerzeichen dazwischen.

Aber ich mach das immer so, dass 1 Befehl in einer neuen Zeile Steht, also
Riding: ......,
Riding: ......,
Riding: ......,
usw.
Dadurch weiste wann der nächste Befehl beginnt! Fehler macht er nur, wenn man 1 Leerzeichen zu viel an einer Stelle hat, die keine Leerzeichen erlaubt hat. Oder CR's (Zeilenumbrüche) also wenn du hinter dem , vor dem nächsten Riding: einen Zeilenumbruch setzt (Ohne Leerzeichen)meckert der BB nicht, wenn du den Code genau so hineinkopierst!
Notepad++ zeigt dir auch immer die von dieser { oder dieser [ equivalente ] oder } an. dadurch hab ich auch deinen Fehler in dem einen Code gefunden, wo eine } gefehlt hat!

Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ich meinte das man nicht schreiben kann:

...TileEntityData: {
    Command: Befehl 1, Riding: {...
}}

Sondern schreiben muss:

...TileEntityData: {
     Command: Befehl 1}, Riding: {...
}
Ansonsten hast du Natürlich recht dass man jeden Befehl in eine Zeile schreiben kann.

(Hinweis: Die obenstehende "Befehlsbeschreibung" ist nicht vollständig der Faulheit halber  )

Grüße
Dryan19


----------



## Proofstar (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ach übrigens hab ich mir was überlegt:

(NUR eine Überlegung!!!)

Wenn der BB bis zu 32768 Zeichen (Also ca. 32KB Code) fasst und man annimmt, dass jeder Befehl ca. 128 Zeichen (Langer Code) hat und man alle 20 Code's Redstone setzt, damit die unteren 20 Blöcke ausgeführt und dann gelöscht werden. (Also 3 Befehle immer gleich alle 20 Befehle -> Redstone_Block, FILL Redstone_Block, FILL AIR)

Dann müsste man theoretisch: 32768 / 128 = 256 Befehle in den BB unterbringen können ohne dass er höher als 40 Blöcke wird. Oder 512 Befehle, wenn jeder Befehl maximal 64 Zeichen lang ist. (Einschließlich Leerzeichen!!) Irre was? Vieleicht versuch ich mal meine FESTPLATTE in einen Befehl unter zu bringen. Dazu muss ich die Festen Blockadressen zu Relativen Adressen umändern.. 

Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## Proofstar (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*



Dryan19 schrieb:


> Ich meinte das man nicht schreiben kann:
> 
> ...TileEntityData: {
> Command: Befehl 1, Riding: {...
> ...




Genau das meinte ich... Der ERSTE Teil, war dein Fehler im ersten Code... die } war hinten, statt direkt nach dem Befehl, dadurch hat er alle anderen Befehle nicht mehr Ausgeführt! 

Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ach so.
Und deine Überlegungen find ich klasse außerdem hat man dadurch eine Vorstellung wie viel man ca. schreiben kann in einen Befehlsblock (massig).
Mach weiter so und ich freu mich schon auf die Festplatte (Respekt wenn du das schaffst)

Grüße euer,
Dryan 19


----------



## Dryan19 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

(Es hat sich bereits erledigt)

Hi Leute ich verabschiede mich vorerst mal jedoch wie sollte es anders sein bevor ich dies tue noch eine letzte bitte.
Ich habe angefangen einen Schlusskommand zusammenzuschustern und habe den "ersten Teil" Fertig in diesem möchte einen Turm aufbauen lassen der dann gelöscht wird und dann kommt ein zweiter Turm der auf dem andern "Reitet" und führt sich aus
Jetzt habe ich nun das PRoblem dass der Kommandblock meinen Kommand "nicht will" und ich auch müde bin und trotz 10 fachem drüberschauen bei Notepad++ nichts entdeckt habe.
Deshalb hier der (außnamsweise Strukturiertere) Kommand:
Ihr könnt ja mal drüberschauen und mir schreiben was ihr gefunden habt (wnn ich beim nächsten mal on bin und nichts da ist dann werde ich selber natürlich auch drüber schauen aber 2 augen sehen nicht so viel wie 4- mehr Augen  )


```
/summon FallingSand ~3 ~2 ~ {
	TileID: 152, Time: 1, Riding: {
		id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
			Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-8 ~ redstone_block 0}, Riding: {
				id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
					Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ air 0}, Riding: {
						id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
							Command: /setblock ~ ~-6 ~2 redstone_wire 0}, Riding: {
								id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
									Command: /fill ~-1 ~-5 ~2 ~-3 ~-5 ~2 unpowered_repeater 13}, Riding: {
										id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
											Command: /setblock ~-4 ~-4 ~2 unpowered_comparator 1}, Riding: {
												id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
													Command: /setblock ~-6 ~-3 ~2 unpowered_repeater 1}, Riding: {
														id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
															Command: /setblock ~-7 ~-2 ~2 unpowered_comparator 1}, Riding: {
																id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
																	Command: /fill ~-2 ~-2 ~ ~5 ~-2 ~21 quartz_block 0}, Riding: {
																		id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
																			Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~ ~-8 ~-1 ~3 quartz_block 0}, Riding: {
																				{id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1, Riding: {
	id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
		Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ redstone_block}, Riding: {
			id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
				Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-6 ~ air}, Riding: {
					id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
						Command: /setblock ~5 ~-5 ~16 redstone_wire}, Riding: {
							id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
								Command: /fill ~5 ~-4 ~8 ~5 ~-4 ~15 unpowered_repeater 14}, Riding: {
									id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
										Command: /setblock ~5 ~-3 ~7 redstone_wire}, Riding: {
											id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
												Command: /fill ~1 ~-2 ~7 ~4 ~-2 ~7 unpowered_repeater 13}, Riding: {
													id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
														Command: /setblock ~ ~-1 ~7 redstone_wire}, Riding: {
															id: FallingSand, TileID:137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
																Command: Command: /fill ~ ~ ~3 ~ ~ ~9 unpowered_repeater 14}
															}
													}
											}
									}
							}
					}
			}
	}
																		}
																}
														}
												}
										}
								}
						}	
				}
		}
}	}	}
```

Viel Spaß noch euch allen,
Gute Nacht wünscht euer
Dryan 19 



P.S.: Mal wieder langgezogen  und ohne die Hilfslinien von Notepad++ nicht so anschaulich aber trotdem Strukturierter als die anderen Kommands von mir  .

Es hat sich erledigt und ist gelöst ich habe eine Klammer zufiel gesetzt war gesern nur so müde das ich es über sehen habe


----------



## Dryan19 (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ich habe eine Frage ich erstelle grede den schluss kommand (immer noch den selben wie oben da ich die Reihenfolge verdreht habe  ) und dann kommt im Kommandblock
diese Fhelermeldung:

Data tag parsing failed: Encountered multiple top tags, only one expecte

Ich kenne diese nicht und würde gern wissen was sie bedeutet und wie ich den fehler beheben kann,

Grüße euer
Dryan 19


----------



## Proofstar (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hi Dryan19

Ich kann mir das nur so vorstellen, dass du mehrere Anfangsbefehle, aber keine Schlußbefehle drinne hast, Wie z.B. {text:"xxx",text:"xxx",color:red,...,...} Da ist z.B. text: doppelt und damit kann er nix anfangen!

Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ahh ok für mich ist es jetz zu spät ich mach her noch mehr fehler als jetzt vorhanden sind deshalb und weil dann alle dran rumexperemieren können hier der FEHLERHAFTE code:

```
/summon FallingSand ~3 ~2 ~ {
	TileID: 152, Time: 1, Riding: {
		id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
			Command:  /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ redstone_block}, Riding: {
				id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
					Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-6 ~ air}, Riding: {
						id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
							Command: /setblock ~5 ~-5 ~16 redstone_wire}, Riding: {
								id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
									Command: /fill ~5 ~-4 ~8 ~5 ~-4 ~15 unpowered_repeater 14}, Riding: {
										id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
											Command: /setblock ~5 ~-3 ~7 redstone_wire}, Riding: {
												id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
													Command: /fill ~1 ~-2 ~7 ~4 ~-2 ~7 unpowered_repeater 13}, Riding: {
														id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
															Command: /setblock ~ ~-1 ~7 redstone_wire}, Riding: {
																id: FallingSand, TileID:137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
																	Command: Command: /fill ~ ~ ~3 ~ ~ ~9 unpowered_repeater 14}
																}
														}
												}
										}
								}
						}
				}
		}
	}, Riding: {
id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1, Riding: {
	id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
		Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-8 ~ redstone_block 0}, Riding: {
			id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
				Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ air 0}, Riding: {
					id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
						Command: /setblock ~ ~-6 ~2 redstone_wire 0}, Riding: {
							id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
								Command: /fill ~-1 ~-5 ~2 ~-3 ~-5 ~2 unpowered_repeater 13}, Riding: {
									id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
										Command: /setblock ~-4 ~-4 ~2 unpowered_comparator 1}, Riding: {
											id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
												Command: /setblock ~-6 ~-3 ~2 unpowered_repeater 1}, Riding: {
													id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
														Command: /setblock ~-7 ~-2 ~2 unpowered_comparator 1}, Riding: {
															id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
																Command: /fill ~-2 ~-2 ~ ~5 ~-2 ~21 quartz_block 0}, Riding: {
																	id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {
																		Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~ ~-8 ~-1 ~3 quartz_block 0}
																	}
															}
													}
											}
									}
							}
					}
			}
	}
}
```
Ich werde morgen auch selber mirs anschauen und wenn ich eine lösung finde der vollständigkeit halber diese hier reinstellen (auch wenn es euch wahrscheinlich nix bringt  ).

(Und ja es ist quasi der selbe Kommand wie oben nur dass jetzt die beiden Teile umgedreht sind).

Grüße und Gute Nacht
Dryan19


----------



## Proofstar (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Tja.. hab mir den Code angesehen und auf Anhieb den Fehler gefunden, weil ich meine eigene Struktur benutzt hab! Ich hab ALLE Ridings an den ANFANG der Zeile gestellt und die Befehle direkt dahinter gesetzt!

Dein Fehler: Dein Strukturaufbau ist ned so gut, um Fehler sofort zu finden. Sieh dir mal MEINEN Strukturaufbau an, da fällt der Fehler SOFORT ins Auge! (Hab nix an den Befehlen geändert, sondern nur die Struktur geändert!)

Kopf Hoch... kein Meister ist vom Himmel gefallen. Ich musste mir auch alles selbst beibringen!

Grüßle
Proofstar

P.S. Mach es mal so wie ich: ALLE Ridings an den ANFANG der Zeile, den Befehl dahinter und die } dort untendrunter wo die dazugehörige { steht. und somit findet man Fehler viel leichter!

Sieh mal:


```
/summon FallingSand ~3 ~2 ~ 
{
	TileID: 152, Time: 1, 
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ redstone_block}, 
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-6 ~ air}, 
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~-5 ~16 redstone_wire}, 
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~5 ~-4 ~8 ~5 ~-4 ~15 unpowered_repeater 14}, 
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~-3 ~7 redstone_wire}, 
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-2 ~7 ~4 ~-2 ~7 unpowered_repeater 13}, 
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-1 ~7 redstone_wire}, 
	[b]Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: Command: /fill ~ ~ ~3 ~ ~ ~9 unpowered_repeater 14}[/b]
		}
		}
		}
		}
		}
		}	
		}
		}
}, 
Riding: {
```

Es fällt sofort ins Auge.... (Kunststück, wenn ich die Fehlerhafte Zeile FETT mache.. ^^)


----------



## Dryan19 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ja ^^ das ist wirklich eine gute Idee die Zeilen so zu strukturieren werde den ganzen Befehl nochmal überarbeiten und mir wohl diese Struktur aneignen.
Vielen Dank mal wieder und bis dahin.
Grüße
Dryan19


----------



## Dryan19 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Halle Leute,
hier ist der funktionierende Befehl:


```
/summon FallingSand ~3 ~2 ~ {
		TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ redstone_block},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-6 ~ air},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~-5 ~16 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~5 ~-4 ~8 ~5 ~-4 ~15 unpowered_repeater 14},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~-3 ~7 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-2 ~7 ~4 ~-2 ~7 unpowered_repeater 13},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-1 ~7 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~ ~3 ~ ~ ~9 unpowered_repeater 14},
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-8 ~ redstone_block 0},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ air 0},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-6 ~2 redstone_wire 0},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-5 ~2 ~-3 ~-5 ~2 unpowered_repeater 13},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-4 ~-4 ~2 unpowered_comparator 1},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-6 ~-3 ~2 unpowered_repeater 1},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-7 ~-2 ~2 unpowered_comparator 1},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-2 ~-2 ~ ~5 ~-2 ~21 quartz_block 0},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~ ~-8 ~-1 ~3 quartz_block 0}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
```

P.S.: Ihr könnt noch nix damit Anfangen (es sei denn ihr braucht eine solche Struktur  ).

Grüße
Dryan19 

Hab jetzt in 30 min 2 weitere Kommandtürme hinzugefügt und es funktioniert 
Die Methode von Proofstar bewährt sich fantastisch.


----------



## Proofstar (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Guten Abend an die Community

AAARRRGGGLLLLL!!! 

Hab Heut meine Blöcke zum Aufbau meiner FESTPLATTE fertig gestellt. Beim Testen bin ich fast verzweifelt: Mein Originalaufbau Funktioniert TADELLOS und schnell, jedoch mein mit meinen BB's in Falling-Sand Modus aufgebauten Festplatte funktioniert.... NIX 

Nach 1 Stunde Kontrolle ob alle Befehle richtig sind, komme ich zu dem Schluss: Der Aufbau entspricht zu 100%(!!!!!) dem ORIGINAL! Jedoch funktioniert sie nicht!!

Warum? 

Dann bin ich auf eine DOOFE Idee gekommen....  *Laut Wikipedia werden Befehlsblöcke in Minecraft nach einem gewissen Muster ausgeführt. Es ist also NICHT egal in welcher REIHENFOLGE man die Befehlsblöcke plaziert! * 

Es gibt bei meiner Festplatte 5 Befehle die extrem Timingabhängig sind. Werden diese 5 Befehle nicht in der richtigen Reihenfolge ausgeführt funktioniert die Platte nicht so wie sie soll! Die für die Befehle zuständigen BB's habe ich in einem KREUZ angeordnet und mit REDSTONE gehe ich an den MITTLEREN BB dieses Kreuzes! (Also Anordnung: OBEN,LINKS,MITTE,RECHTS,UNTEN)

So und nun kommt es  : Ich habe meine ORIGINALPLATTE sowohl in X als auch in Z Richtung im POSITIVEN Bereich aufgebaut!
*Dann ist die Reihenfolge in der die Befehle ausgeführt werden: OBEN , LINKS , MITTE , UNTEN , RECHTS!* 

Ich hab jedoch den Aufbau zum Testen der Befehle in Z - Richtung im NEGATIVEN (-Z) Bereich aufgebaut!
*Dann ist die Reihenfolge in der die Befehle ausgeführt werden: UNTEN, RECHTS, OBEN , LINKS , MITTE!* 

Diese völlig andere Reihenfolge ist mir völlig Schleierhaft!!! 

Das ist aber auch NUR DANN der Fall, wenn Z NEGATIV ist. Wenn X Negativ ist, stimmt die Reihenfolge noch! 

 Als ich dann das ganze im POSITIVEN Bereich von Z getestet hab... *HAT SIE FUNKTIONIERT!* 

Also werde ich wohl 2 Befehle machen müssen: Einen Für POSITIV Z und einen für NEGATIV Z!

Das gute ist: Alles andere Passt ja, ich muss nur die 5 Befehle untereinander tauschen! 

Na ja, das ist es was ich euch mitteilen wollte! Morgen werde ich mich dransetzen und die ganzen Befehle in einen Falling-Sand Befehl packen! (Oder übermorgen, oder überübermorgen...  )

Gutes Nächtle
Proofstar


----------



## Proofstar (19. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo an alle...

FERDISCH! Jawoll ja! 

Ich habe meine Festplatte für euch fertig gestellt und alles in einem Summon - FallingSand gepackt!

*Hier ein paar Hinweise:

1.) Festplattengröße: 256 X 8Bit
2.) Festplatte READ ONLY (Einspeicherung vorher durchführen!)
3.) Festplatte ist LEER
4.) Aufbau bitte NUR im POSITIVEN Koordinatenbereich durchführen!
5.) Vom Aktivierungs - BB ausgehend fallen die Blöcke in X Richtung bei 2 Entfernung (~2)
6.) Von den fallenden BB's ausgehend entsteht die Platte in X Richtung bei 3 und in Z Richtung sowohl + als auch - Richtung!
7.) Die Grundfläche der Platte, einschließlich der Steuerung, beträgt X=32 Y=12 und Z=20
8.) Aufbau der Glasblöcke bitte NICHT verändern und alle Bit's bitte belegen (0 oder 1), sonst gibt es Anzeige bzw. Auswertefehler! (Mit Luft und NUR Stone-Blöcken geht es zwar, jedoch entstehen dann beim Übergang von 0(air) auf 1(stone) bzw von 1(stone) auf 0(air) bei hohem Speed Übergangsfehler und die Verstärker reagieren nicht!)
9.) GLASBLÖCKE repräsentieren ein 0 BIT und STONEBLÖCKE ein 1 BIT! 
10.) Für Einzeltakt den Vergleicher auf COMPARE-Mode stellen. (Redstone-Fackel auf Vergleicher leuchtet NICHT!) Dann mit dem Schalter einzelne Takt's machen!
11.) Auswerteeinheit hier nur Redstone_Lampen! Einspeicherschaltung und Taktschaltung um bestimmte Adressen der Platte anzusprechen sind NICHT integriert! (Wer will kann so was ja entwerfen und mir zu kommen lassen!)
12.) Festplatte ist in der BREITE (Also BIT's) jederzeit erweiterbar, wobei man jedoch ALLE Befehle in der Steuereinheit in Z-RICHTUNG anpassen muss! (ACHTUNG: Maximale Menge verschiebbarer Böcke 32768. Bei Schiebetiefe von hier 19 Blöcken wären das maximal 1650 Bit (mit Schiebereserve)  
13.) Festplatte ist in der TIEFE (Also Speicherstellen) jederzeit erweiterbar, wobei man allerdings beachten muss, dass dies immer im Teiler von 128 geschehen muss. (Also mindestens 19/2-1 = 9 Blöcke in X Richtung hinzufügen!) Alle Befehle (Außer dem ersten) müssen dann sowohl bei X als auch bei Z angepasst werden. Dies zu erklären dauert jetzt zu lange!
14.) Die HÖHE der Platte lässt sich ebenfalls verändern, wobei man allerdings HIER neue BB's setzen muss! Da die Länge von Redstone-Leitungen begrenzt ist (Maximal 16 Blöcke weit), kann man maximal noch 20 Reihen hinzufügen = Pro Reihe 1 BB! (Immer in 2er Weise, sonst stimmt die Anordnung der Schiebeblöcke nicht mehr!) Da nur die INNEREN Blöcke hinzugefügt werden repräsentiert jede hinzugefügte Reihe 20 byte (19*8Bit + 20 Blöcke Vorn bei Auswerteeinheit) also allein die Höhe bei 19 Reihen x 20 Byte + 20 = 400 Byte mehr Platz! Ein paar der vorhandenen BB's müssen dann noch in Y Richtung angepasst werden!
15.) GANZ WICHTIG: Bei der 5er Anordnung der BB's KEINEN VERSTÄRKER als Eingangssignal nutzen, da sich sonst die REIHENFOLGE der Befehlsausführung ändert! (Genau so ein Unding wie ich in meinem vorherigen Post beschrieben hab.. WARUM ändert sich dann die Reihenfolge wie die Befehle ausgeführt werden?? Der Sinn darin entzieht sich meinem Verstand!)*

So, lange Rede kurzer Sinn, hier kommt meine Platte für Euch frisch Produziert! Eine Fabrikneue 256Byte Platte für NIX...  Viel Spaß damit und falls noch Fragen sind, immer nur her damit. Es gibt keine Doofen Fragen sondern nur Doofe Antworten! 


```
/summon FallingSand ~2 ~2 ~ {Block:redstone_block,Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-21 ~1 redstone_block},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-20 ~1 air},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~6 ~-18 ~4 wall_sign 4 0 {Text1:"Mit Verstärker:",Text2:"Mitte, Unten,",Text3:"Oben, Links,",Text4:"Rechts!"}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~6 ~-17 ~2 wall_sign 4 0 {Text1:"Hier Reihenfolge:",Text2:"Oben, Links,",Text3:"Mitte, Unten,",Text4:"Rechts!"}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~7 ~-17 ~8 wall_sign 4 0 {Text1:"Sind 2 Gameticks",Text2:"Verzögerung.",Text3:"Reihenfolge",Text4:"hier egal!"}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~7 ~-16 ~7 wall_sign 4 0 {Text1:"Die Verzögerung",Text2:"der 1 Redstone",Text3:"Leitung reicht",Text4:"aus!"}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~7 ~-15 ~6 wall_sign 4 0 {Text1:"Diese Blöcke",Text2:"erst NACH",Text3:"den ersten 5",Text4:"Blöcken!"}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~5 ~-14 ~2 wall_sign 0 0 {Text1:"NUR",Text2:"Redstone Leitung",Text3:"benutzen!",Text4:"Timing!"}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~6 ~-13 ~2 wall_sign 0 0 {Text1:"Diese 5 Blöcke",Text2:"ZUERST",Text3:"ausführen!",Text4:"Timing!"}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~6 ~-10 ~3 wall_sign 4 0 {Text1:"Diese 5 Ver-",Text2:"schieben die",Text3:"Äußeren",Text4:"Ränder!"}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~8 ~-10 ~4 ~9 ~-10 ~8 redstone_wire},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~4 ~-10 ~5 ~7 ~-10 ~5 redstone_wire},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~9 ~-9 ~8 command_block 1 0 {Command: clone ~1 ~9 ~-17 ~20 ~9 ~-10 ~2 ~9 ~-17 0 move}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~9 ~-8 ~7 command_block 1 0 {Command: clone ~1 ~7 ~-16 ~20 ~7 ~-9 ~2 ~7 ~-16 0 move}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~9 ~-7 ~6 command_block 1 0 {Command: clone ~1 ~5 ~-15 ~20 ~5 ~-8 ~2 ~5 ~-15 0 move}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~9 ~-6 ~5 command_block 1 0 {Command: clone ~1 ~3 ~-14 ~20 ~3 ~-7 ~2 ~3 ~-14 0 move}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~9 ~-5 ~4 command_block 1 0 {Command: clone ~1 ~1 ~-13 ~20 ~1 ~-6 ~2 ~1 ~-13 0 move}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~8 ~-4 ~8 command_block 1 0 {Command: clone ~3 ~10 ~-17 ~22 ~10 ~-10 ~2 ~10 ~-17 0 move}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~8 ~-3 ~7 command_block 1 0 {Command: clone ~3 ~8 ~-16 ~22 ~8 ~-9 ~2 ~8 ~-16 0 move}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~8 ~-2 ~6 command_block 1 0 {Command: clone ~3 ~6 ~-15 ~22 ~6 ~-8 ~2 ~6 ~-15 0 move}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~8 ~-1 ~5 command_block 1 0 {Command: clone ~3 ~4 ~-14 ~22 ~4 ~-7 ~2 ~4 ~-14 0 move}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~8 ~ ~4 command_block 1 0 {Command: clone ~3 ~2 ~-13 ~22 ~2 ~-6 ~2 ~2 ~-13 0 move}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-15 ~1 redstone_block},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-14 ~1 air},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~7 ~-12 ~4 command_block 1 0 {Command: clone ~1 ~-1 ~-13 ~23 ~-1 ~-6 ~ ~-1 ~-13 0 move}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~7 ~-12 ~3 command_block 1 0 {Command: clone ~ ~11 ~-12 ~22 ~11 ~-5 ~1 ~11 ~-12 0 move}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~7 ~-10 ~3 command_block 1 0 {Command: clone ~23 ~ ~-12 ~23 ~10 ~-5 ~23 ~-1 ~-12 0 move}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~7 ~-9 ~2 command_block 1 0 {Command: clone ~3 ~1 ~-11 ~3 ~9 ~-4 ~3 ~ ~-11 0 move}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~7 ~-7 ~3 command_block 1 0 {Command: clone ~ ~-2 ~-12 ~ ~8 ~-5 ~ ~-1 ~-12 0 move}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~5 ~-7 ~3 ~6 ~-7 ~3 redstone_wire},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~5 ~-7 ~3 ~6 ~-7 ~3 stone 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~5 ~-6 ~4 redstone_wire},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~4 ~-5 ~4 unpowered_repeater 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~4 ~-4 ~3 unpowered_comparator 5},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~2 ~-3 ~3 lever 2},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~3 ~-2 ~4 wall_sign 3 0 {Text1:"Speed",Text2:"0 Ticks =",Text3:"Verstärker",Text4:"entfernen!"}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~3 ~ ~3 standing_sign 4 0 {Text1:"Takt",Text3:"ON / OFF"}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~3 ~ ~3 stone 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-16 ~1 redstone_block},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-15 ~1 air},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~4 ~-14 ~7 standing_sign 4 0 {Text1:"Festplatte!",Text3:"256 X 8 Bit"}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~4 ~-11 ~-9 wall_sign 4 0 {Text1:"MSB oder LSB",Text2:"Auswahl",Text3:"egal!",Text4:"Bit 8 oder Bit 0"}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~4 ~-10 ~-2 wall_sign 4 0 {Text1:"LSB oder MSB",Text2:"Auswahl",Text3:"egal!",Text4:"Bit 0 oder Bit 8"}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~4 ~-11 ~1 standing_sign 4 0 {Text1:"VORSICHT!",Text2:"Keine LUFTBLÖCKE",Text3:"lassen! Fehler",Text4:"entstehen dann!"} },Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~4 ~-10 ~ standing_sign 4 0 {Text1:"Festplatte",Text2:"READ ONLY!",Text3:"GLASS = 0",Text4:"STONE = 1"}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~4 ~-9 ~-1 standing_sign 4 0 {Text1:"Hier LSB oder",Text2:"MSB! Auswahl",Text3:"egal! 8 Bit werden",Text4:"zusammen Move!"}},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~5 ~-5 ~-9 ~5 ~-5 ~-2 redstone_lamp},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~5 ~-5 ~-9 ~5 ~-5 ~-2 stone 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~6 ~-4 ~-9 ~6 ~-4 ~-2 unpowered_repeater 3},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~6 ~-4 ~-9 ~6 ~-4 ~-2 stone 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~9 ~-2 ~-1 redstone_torch},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: setblock ~9 ~-2 ~-1 stone 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~8 ~ ~-9 ~8 ~ ~-2 unpowered_repeater 3},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~9 ~1 ~-9 ~9 ~1 ~-2 redstone_wire},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~8 ~1 ~-9 ~9 ~1 ~-2 stone 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:redstone_block,Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-16 ~1 redstone_block},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-15 ~1 air},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~30 ~-3 ~-9 ~30 ~-3 ~-2 glass 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~30 ~-4 ~-9 ~30 ~-4 ~-2 glass 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~30 ~-5 ~-9 ~30 ~-5 ~-2 glass 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~30 ~-6 ~-9 ~30 ~-6 ~-2 glass 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~30 ~-7 ~-9 ~30 ~-7 ~-2 glass 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~30 ~-8 ~-9 ~30 ~-8 ~-2 glass 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~10 ~2 ~-9 ~10 ~2 ~-2 glass 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~10 ~1 ~-9 ~10 ~1 ~-2 glass 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~10 ~ ~-9 ~10 ~ ~-2 glass 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~10 ~-1 ~-9 ~10 ~-1 ~-2 glass 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~10 ~-2 ~-9 ~10 ~-2 ~-2 glass 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~8 ~8 ~-9 ~10 ~8 ~-2 glass 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~8 ~-2 ~-9 ~10 ~-2 ~-2 glass 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~7 ~-1 ~-9 ~7 ~9 ~-2 glass 0},Time:1,
Riding:{id:FallingSand,Block:command_block,TileEntityData:{Command: fill ~11 ~ ~-9 ~29 ~11 ~-2 glass 0},Time:1
}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
```

Greetings

Proofstar

P.S. : Übrigens ist der Turm aus Falling Sand insgesamt 76 Blöcke hoch = 72 Befehle! (4 Befehlstürme übereinander)


----------



## Dryan19 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*



Proofstar schrieb:


> P.S. : Übrigens ist der Turm aus Falling Sand insgesamt 76 Blöcke hoch = 72 Befehle! (4 Befehlstürme übereinander)


so viel zu nicht all zu viele Befehle in einen Turm 72/4 = 18 Befehle (ich habe meins immer auf höchstens 8 pro Turm gesetzt  )

Ansonsten Genial und eine Annmerkung meinerseits und nicht zu dir: Ich bin auch bald fertig mit meinem MINIMALEN, NUTZLOSEN, AUFBAU aber ICH BIN BALD FERTIG DAMIT YEEEEAAAAHHH!!!
.
Grüße euer,
Dryan19


----------



## Dryan19 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hey Leute,
Nach langer Zeit wieder mal ein Problem und zwar sagt der Command Block Data tag parsing failed: Unbalanced curly brackets {} was dies bedeutet wissen wier alle denke ich.
Aber mein Problem ist das ich trotz Struktur und 5 maligem durchgehen mit Notepad++ (Dort werden zugehörige Klammern markiert) keinen Fehler gefunden habe.
Ist ist schon spät deshalb keine Umschweife hier der Code:


```
/summon FallingSand ~3 ~2 ~ {
		TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ redstone_block},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-6 ~ air},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~-5 ~16 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~5 ~-4 ~8 ~5 ~-4 ~15 unpowered_repeater 14},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~-3 ~7 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-2 ~7 ~4 ~-2 ~7 unpowered_repeater 13},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-1 ~7 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~ ~3 ~ ~ ~9 unpowered_repeater 14},
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-8 ~ redstone_block},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ air},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~-6 ~18 ~1 ~-6 ~18 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-5 ~19 unpowered_repeater 12},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~-4 ~20 ~2 ~-4 ~20 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~-3 ~18 ~3 ~-3 ~19 unpowered_repeater 14},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~4 ~-2 ~17 ~3 ~-2 ~17 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~4 ~-1 ~20 ~4 ~-1 ~18 unpowered_repeater 12},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~5 ~ ~21 ~4 ~ ~21 redstone_wire},
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-8 ~ redstone_block},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ air},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-4 ~16 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~5 ~-5 ~17 ~5 ~-5 ~20 unpowered_repeater 14},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-3 ~17 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-2 ~15 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-2 ~-2 ~16 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~4 ~-1 ~16 ~-1 ~-1 ~16 unpowered_repeater 15},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~ ~15 ~ ~1 ~17 stained_hardened_clay 13},
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-6 ~ redstone_block},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-5 ~ air},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-2 ~-3 ~15 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-2 ~-3 ~15 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-4 ~1 ~-3 ~-4 ~1 ~-9 redstone_block}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-2 ~20 ~ ~-2 ~18 unpowered_repeater 12},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-1 ~21 ~ ~-1 ~21 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~ ~19 ~1 ~ ~20 unpowered_repeater 14},
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-9 ~ redstone_block},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-8 ~ air},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-7 ~14 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-17 ~3 ~-1 ~-17 ~3 ~-10 quartz_stairs 0 replace air}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-6 ~15 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-4 ~3 ~-11 ~-15 ~3 ~-11 quartz_stairs 10 replace air}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-4 ~14 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-4 ~2 ~ ~-16 ~2 ~ quartz_stairs 3 replace air}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-4 ~14 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-3 ~3 ~ ~-3 ~3 ~-10 quartz_stairs 1 replace air}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-3 ~10 unpowered_comparator},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-2 ~12 unpowered_repeater 12},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-1 ~13 unpowered_comparator},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~ ~14 unpowered_repeater 13}
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-8 ~ redstone_block 0},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ air 0},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-6 ~2 redstone_wire 0},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-5 ~2 ~-3 ~-5 ~2 unpowered_repeater 13},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-4 ~-4 ~2 unpowered_comparator 1},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-6 ~-3 ~2 unpowered_repeater 1},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-7 ~-2 ~2 unpowered_comparator 1},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-2 ~-2 ~ ~5 ~-2 ~21 quartz_block 0},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~ ~-8 ~-1 ~3 quartz_block 0}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
```

Etwas Lang (und sicher auch unnötig lang allerdings wenn er funktioniert ist es sicher).

Grüße und gute Nacht euer,
Dryan19


----------



## Proofstar (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Guten Morgen Dryan19

Nach einer kleinen Abänderung der Aufteilung und einiger Befehle (Z.B. Brauchst du nicht {Command: /setblock ~-2 ~-3 ~15 command_block 1 *TileEntityData:* {Command: /fill ~-4 ~1 ~-3 ~-4 ~1 ~-9 redstone_block}} zu schreiben, sondern es reicht wenn du {Command: /setblock ~-2 ~-3 ~15 command_block 1 *0* {Command: /fill ~-4 ~1 ~-3 ~-4 ~1 ~-9 redstone_block}} schreibst! Das reduziert Fehler!) habe ich deinen Fehler gefunden! 
Deine Brackets sind Correct nur hast du ein *,* vegessen, wodurch er die Nächsten Befehlszeilen nicht richtig erkannte!  Tja manchmal ist es nicht immer das, was man denkt!

Nur der Fehlerhafte Codeausschnitt:


```
Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: command_block, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-3 ~10 unpowered_comparator},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: command_block, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-2 ~12 unpowered_repeater 12},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: command_block, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-1 ~13 unpowered_comparator},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: command_block, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~ ~14 unpowered_repeater 13}
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: redstone_block, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: command_block, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-8 ~ redstone_block 0},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: command_block, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ air 0},
```

und hier die Markierte, korrgierte Version


```
Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: command_block, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-3 ~10 unpowered_comparator},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: command_block, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-2 ~12 unpowered_repeater 12},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: command_block, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-1 ~13 unpowered_comparator},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: command_block, Time: 1, TileEntityData: [b]{Command: /setblock ~1 ~ ~14 unpowered_repeater 13},
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: redstone_block, Time: 1,[/b]
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: command_block, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-8 ~ redstone_block 0},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: command_block, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ air 0},
```

Have a nice Day

Proofstar

NACHTRAG: Um immer auf dem neusten Stand zu sein und um Fehler beim Abtippen zu vermeiden mache ich es immer so, dass ich Händisch den Bereich aufbaue, dann mir einen Turm aus Stein hinstelle und in selber Höhe (X oder Z Richtung) einen Turm aus BB's hinstelle (in einem Abstand der ca. das doppelte von dem Aufbau selbst entfernt ist) und von unten nach oben diesen Turm dann mit den Aufbaubefehlen bestücke. Der Turm aus Stein dient als Höhen- und Seitenabstandreferenz. 
Hat man dann einen Befehl im BB eingegeben wird dieser auch sofort getestet (Eine Redstone Fackel neben dem jeweiligen Block). Somit kann man das gerade aufgebaute mit dem bereits aufgebauten vergleichen.
Nachdem man dann BIS zu 20 Blöcken übereinandergestapelt hat, KOPIERT man diesen Turm dann an eine andere Stelle um beim weiteren Test eine Kopie zu haben! Der weitere Test besteht darin, das gerade aufgebaute zu entfernen und mit einem Redstoneblock AUF dem Turm diesen zu aktivieren. Wenn alles richtig war, sollte der Aufbau sofort wieder erscheinen!
Hat man nun alles aufgebaut und seine Türme fertig gestellt, öffnet man Notepad++ und schreibt eine LEERE Riding - Falling Sand Zeile. (Ergo *Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: command_block, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: },* )
Diese Zeile Kopiert man dann so lange in die nächste Zeile wie der Turm hoch ist. Dann fügt man einen Redstoneblock ein (Ergo *Riding: {id: FallingSand, Block: redstone_block, Time: 1,* )
Hat man alle Türme im LEEREN Zustand in Notepad++ eingegeben, (Wobei letztes , weglassen und die } einfügen) muss man nun immer zwischen Minecraft und Notepad++ wechseln. 
Man geht in Mincraft zu seinem ERSTEN Turm, sprich also derjenige der UNTEN ist und Kopiert die dort drin stehenden Befehle von UNTEN nach OBEN in Notepad++ ebenfalls von UNTEN nach OBEN in die jeweilige Zeile nach dem {Command: .
Hat man alle Zeilen gefüllt ist der Befehl fertig!
Natürlich ist das etwas zeitaufwändiger, aber dafür um so sicherer, da man vorher ja den Turm selbst bereits getestet hat und die Befehle einfach nur überträgt! Hat man dieses System verinnerlicht sind alle Aufbauten ruck zuck in solche Befehle umgesetzt!


----------



## Dryan19 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ich bau den Turm ebenfalls vorher in minecraft auf und teste die Befehle aber ein komma zu vergessen kann dann immer noch passieren .
Und wenn dann noch steht das die Klammern falsch sind obwohl es ein komma ist dann verzwefelt man weil die Klammern richtig sind.
Ansonsten vielen dank fürs draufstoßen.
Grüße euer
Dryan19 


P.S.: Ich muss nur noch einen Turm bauen dann ist die Maschine fertig  YEAH. Der Turm beinhaltet 9 Befehle (7 für den aufbau 2 (Turm löschen/redstone zur Turmaktivierung)) und 1 Redstoneblock

Jetzt muss ich erst mal was andres noch machen aber ich denke ich kann euch heute den befehl zur Verfügung stellen 

Grüße euer,
Dryan19


----------



## Dryan19 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Habe es gestern doch nicht mehr geschafft wurde einfach zu spät.
Hatte am nächsten Tag noch Schule  .

Aber jetzt kann ich weiter machen und werde euch bald das fertige Ergebnis zur verfügung geben können.
Grüße euer
Dryan19


----------



## Proofstar (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo an alle

Heute schreib ich mal von meiner Arbeit aus mit dem Handy diesen Artikel.

Inspiriert von meiner ersten Festplatte bin ich gerade dabei eine 2.te Version mit einem vollkommen anderem Speicher und Ausleseprinzip zu entwerfen. Wenn alles so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle, dann schaffe ich es mit nur 128 Kommandblöcken ( hört sich Viel an, ist es aber nicht) 524288 Bit also 512 KByte (!) In EINEM großen zusammenhängendem Block zu Speichern. 
Der Block besteht dann aus 64 Feldern zu je 8192 Bit.  Diese Bit sind wiederum in 32x32x8bit aufgeteilt (also 8 Bit breite, 32 Bit Höhe [erweiterbar bis max 128] und 32 Bit Tiefe [erweiterbar Bis max 128]. Zusammenhängend dürfen es aber nicht mehr als 32768 Blöcke sein. Also 64x64x8 oder 128x32x8 oder 32x128x8)

Im kleinen hab ich das schon getestet und es hat, zu mindestens was das auslesen betrifft, geklappt. Das einspeichern geht sicherlich im umgekehrten Sinne.  Das ganze mach ich hier gerade händisch auf Papier.  (Ja auf der Arbeit.  Hab nen Arbeitsplatz wo so was machbar ist so lange ich meine Anlage im Auge hab  )

Vieleicht ist das ganze dann später zu groß um es in einen kommandoblock- Befehl zu packen. Eventuell teile ich das dann auf.

Wann ich allerdings so weit sein werde kann ich im Moment noch nicht sagen.

Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.

Grüssle 
Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Es ist fast fertig und die letzten Korrekturarbeiten sind im gange seit 1 Stunde :/ pfff...
Und hier kommt auch meine (hoffentlich) letzte Frage zu diesem Thema:

Ich habe ja die Schilderwand und die hat vor (gefühlten) Jahren schon geklappt nun aber kommt dies in den Chat:

Unable to locate sign at 88, 5, -1065

Und es exestieren keine Schilder obwohl dort steht Block placed ohne fehlermeldung bei den schildersetzblöcken.

Ich lass mal den NICHT fertigen code hier:

```
/summon FallingSand ~3 ~2 ~ {
		TileID: 152, Time: 1,	
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-8 ~-6 ~3 redstone_block},
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-8 ~ redstone_block},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ air},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-4 ~9 command_block 1 0 {Command: /fill ~-2 ~-2 ~-9 ~3 ~-2 ~12 grass 1 replace quartz_block}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-4 ~9 command_block 1 0 {Command: /fill ~-4 ~ ~6 ~-5 ~1 ~7 air}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-3 ~9 command_block 1 0 {Command: /fill ~-3 ~ ~-7 ~3 ~2 ~12 air}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-2 ~9 command_block 1 0 {Command: /fill ~-2 ~-1 ~5 ~-3 ~-1 ~12 grass 1 replace quartz_block}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-5 ~-1 ~2 command_block 1 0 {Command: /summon FallingSand ~ ~2 ~-2 {TileID: 152, Time: 1, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-8 ~-1 redstone_block}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-7 ~-1 air}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~-3 ~5 ~-1 ~-3 ~11 air}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-2 ~-3 ~5 ~-2 ~-5 ~11 quartz_block 0 replace stained_glass 0}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-3 ~11 stained_hardened_clay 14 destroy}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~-1 ~3 ~-2 ~-3 ~12 stained_glass 0 replace quartz_block 0}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-2 ~-3 ~4 ~3 ~1 ~12 quartz_block 0 hollow}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-3 ~-2 ~3 ~4 ~-2 ~13 quartz_block 0}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-3 ~-1 ~4 ~4 ~5 ~13 air dropItem: 0}}}}}}}}}}}}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-8 ~ ~2 command_block 1 0 {Command: /summon FallingSand ~ ~2 ~-2 {TileID: 152, Time: 1, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-6 ~-1 redstone_block}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-5 ~-1 air}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~5 ~-4 ~-4 ~11 air}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-3 ~4 ~-5 ~-1 ~12 stained_glass 0 replace quartz_block 0}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~1 ~4 ~-5 ~-3 ~12 quartz_block 0 hollow}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-2 ~3 ~-6 ~-2 ~13 quartz_block 0}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~3 ~-6 ~4 ~13 air dropItem: 0}}}}}}}}}}},
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-6 ~ redstone_block},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-5 ~ air},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-4 ~14 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-3 ~10 command_block 1 0 {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-5 ~2 ~3 {TileID: 152, Time: 1, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-1 ~ ~1 ~-18 ~ redstone_block}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~3 ~1 ~1 ~-17 ~ air}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~3 ~1 ~ ~-16 ~ air}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-9 ~-8 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\\\"===============\\\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\\\"Mit Hilfe von\\\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text3:"{text:\\\\\\"Proofstar\\\\\\",color:dark_red}",Text4:"{text:\\\\\\"===============\\\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-8 ~-7 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\\\"---------------\\\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\\\"Gebaut/Entwickelt\\\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text3:"{text:\\\\\\"von Dianshi\\\\\\",color:dark_red}",Text4:"{text:\\\\\\"---------------\\\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-7 ~-6 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\\\"Eile 5:\\\\\\",bold:\\\\\\"true\\\\\\",color:gold}",Text2:"{text:\\\\\\"Solt 3\\\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text3:"{text:\\\\\\"Diamant pickaxt\\\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\\\" Slot 3 auswählen\\\\\\",color:dark_red}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-6 ~-5 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\\\"Sprungkraft 5:\\\\\\",bold:\\\\\\"true\\\\\\",color:gold}",Text2:"{text:\\\\\\"Solt 2\\\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text3:"{text:\\\\\\"Diamant axt\\\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\\\"Slot 2 auswählen\\\\\\",color:dark_red}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-5 ~-4 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\\\"Stärke 5:\\\\\\",bold:\\\\\\"true\\\\\\",color:gold}",Text2:"{text:\\\\\\"Solt 1\\\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text3:"{text:\\\\\\"Diamantschwert\\\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\\\" Slot 1 auswählen\\\\\\",color:dark_red}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-5 ~-3 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\\\"---------------\\\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\\\"Anleitung-->\\\\\\",bold:\\\\\\"true\\\\\\",italic:\\\\\\"true\\\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text3:"{text:\\\\\\"Anleitung-->\\\\\\",bold:\\\\\\"true\\\\\\",italic:\\\\\\"true\\\\\\",color:dark_green}",Text4:"{text:\\\\\\"---------------\\\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~-4 ~-2 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~2 ~1 ~ {Text1:"{text:\\\\\\"===============\\\\\\",color:dark_blue}",Text2:"{text:\\\\\\"Klick here\\\\\\",bold:\\\\\\"true\\\\\\",italic:\\\\\\"true\\\\\\",underlined:\\\\\\"true\\\\\\",color:dark_red,clickEvent:{action:\\\\\\"run_command\\\\\\",value:\\\\\\"/fill ~ ~-2 ~1 ~-12 ~3 ~-7 air\\\\\\"}}",Text3:"{text:\\\\\\"delet it.\\\\\\",bold:\\\\\\"true\\\\\\",italic:\\\\\\"true\\\\\\",color:dark_red}",Text4:"{text:\\\\\\"===============\\\\\\",color:dark_blue}"}}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-8 ~-2 ~1 ~-8 ~-7 unpowered_repeater 1}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-7 ~-2 ~ ~-7 ~-7 unpowered_comparator 1}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-2 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-3 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-4 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-5 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-6 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-1 ~-7 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-1 ~ ~-8 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~1 ~ wall_sign 5}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-1 ~10 command_block 1 0 {Command: /summon FallingSand ~-12 ~ ~3 {TileID: 152, Time: 1, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-1 ~ ~1 ~-27 ~ redstone_block}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~1 ~-26 ~ air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-24 ~-8 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-23 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-22 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-21 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-20 ~-5 unpowered_comparator 2}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-19 ~-4 unpowered_repeater 2}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-18 ~-4 redstone_wire}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-17 ~-4 unpowered_repeater 2}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-16 ~-3 ~1 ~-16 ~-3 redstone_wire}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-16 ~-3 unpowered_repeater 2},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-13 ~-6 ~3 ~-13 ~-6 redstone_wire}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-13 ~-7 redstone_wire},  Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~-12 ~-3 ~4 ~-12 ~-3 redstone_wire}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-11 ~-2 redstone_wire}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~4 ~-10 ~-2 redstone_wire},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-9 ~-8 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: setblock ~-1 ~ ~ redstone_block}},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-8 ~-8 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: setblock ~1 ~ ~ air}},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-7 ~-6 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /testfor @a {Inventory:[{Slot:0b,id:"minecraft:diamond_sword"}],SelectedItemSlot:0}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-6 ~-6 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /testfor @p {Inventory:[{Slot:1b,id:"minecraft:diamond_axe"}],SelectedItemSlot:1}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-5 ~-6 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /testfor @p {Inventory:[{Slot:2b,id:"minecraft:diamond_pickaxe"}],SelectedItemSlot:2}}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-5 ~-2 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /effect @a 5 50 5 true}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-4 ~-2 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /effect @a 8 50 5 true}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~4 ~-3 ~-2 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /effect @a 3 50 5 true}}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-2 ~-4 ~3 ~-2 ~-8 quartz_block}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~-3 ~1 ~-1 ~-3 quartz_block}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~ ~-3 ~4 ~ ~-3 quartz_block}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~ ~11 command_block 1 0 {Command: /fill ~-2 ~-2 ~-8 ~-10 ~-2 ~-12 grass 2 replace quartz_block}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~ ~11 command_block 1 0 {Command: /fill ~-4 ~ ~-8 ~-10 ~ ~-12 air}},
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ redstone_block},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-6 ~ air},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~-5 ~16 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~5 ~-4 ~8 ~5 ~-4 ~15 unpowered_repeater 14},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~5 ~-3 ~7 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-2 ~7 ~4 ~-2 ~7 unpowered_repeater 13},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-1 ~7 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~ ~3 ~ ~ ~9 unpowered_repeater 14},
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-8 ~ redstone_block},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ air},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~-6 ~18 ~1 ~-6 ~18 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-5 ~19 unpowered_repeater 12},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~-4 ~20 ~2 ~-4 ~20 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~-3 ~18 ~3 ~-3 ~19 unpowered_repeater 14},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~4 ~-2 ~17 ~3 ~-2 ~17 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~4 ~-1 ~20 ~4 ~-1 ~18 unpowered_repeater 12},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~5 ~ ~21 ~4 ~ ~21 redstone_wire},
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-8 ~ redstone_block},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ air},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-4 ~16 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~5 ~-5 ~17 ~5 ~-5 ~20 unpowered_repeater 14},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-3 ~17 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-2 ~15 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-2 ~-2 ~16 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~4 ~-1 ~16 ~-1 ~-1 ~16 unpowered_repeater 15},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~ ~15 ~ ~1 ~17 stained_hardened_clay 13},
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-6 ~ redstone_block},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-5 ~ air},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-2 ~-3 ~15 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-2 ~-3 ~15 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-4 ~1 ~-4 ~-4 ~1 ~-10 redstone_block}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-2 ~20 ~ ~-2 ~18 unpowered_repeater 12},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~-1 ~21 ~ ~-1 ~21 redstone_wire},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~1 ~ ~19 ~1 ~ ~20 unpowered_repeater 14},
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-9 ~ redstone_block},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-8 ~ air},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-7 ~14 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-17 ~3 ~-1 ~-17 ~3 ~-10 quartz_stairs 0 replace air}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-6 ~15 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-4 ~3 ~-11 ~-15 ~3 ~-11 quartz_stairs 10 replace air}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-4 ~14 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-4 ~2 ~ ~-16 ~2 ~ quartz_stairs 3 replace air}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-4 ~14 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-3 ~3 ~ ~-3 ~3 ~-10 quartz_stairs 1 replace air}},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-3 ~10 unpowered_comparator},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-2 ~12 unpowered_repeater 12},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-1 ~13 unpowered_comparator},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~ ~14 unpowered_repeater 13},
		Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-1 ~ ~-1 ~-8 ~ redstone_block 0},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~-1 ~-7 ~ air 0},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-6 ~2 redstone_wire 0},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~-5 ~2 ~-3 ~-5 ~2 unpowered_repeater 13},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-4 ~-4 ~2 unpowered_comparator 1},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-6 ~-3 ~2 unpowered_repeater 1},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~-7 ~-2 ~2 unpowered_comparator 1},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-2 ~-2 ~ ~5 ~-2 ~21 quartz_block 0},
			Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~ ~-8 ~-1 ~3 quartz_block 0}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
				}
			}
```

Hier eine Liste der noch nicht behobenen dinge:
-das oben stehende
-Die Treppen als überstand an der maschiene kommen weg
-Das Dach der Maschiene
-Die \-Zeichen bei den blockdata commands richtig erweitern
-Der Quartz boden der außerhalb der Maschiene enstehen lassen wird soll durch Gras ersetzt werden (Ist eigentlich schon drin funktioniert aber nicht so wie es aufgebaut wir da er zuerst gelöscht wird)
- VOLLSTÄNDIGE entfernung des Aufbaus um die Maschiene (Ein großteil wird schon entfernt (Auch der Startbefehlsblock)) (Hinweis: selbes Problem wie obendrüber)

So das wars zumindest das was mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist  .

Grüße euer,
Dryan19 



HINWEIS: Ab Montag 4:00 morgens bin ich bis Samstag ca. 9:30 nicht da (Klassenfahrt in Spanien)  Jayyyyyy


----------



## Dryan19 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*



Proofstar schrieb:


> Wann ich allerdings so weit sein werde kann ich im Moment noch nicht sagen.



Das kann man doch nie 
Ich dachte auch bei mir das wir en kleines projekt von  insgesamt 4-6 Stunden und jetzt hab ich meistens 5-6 Stunden pro Tag dran gesesen (Bei ca. 21 Tagen insgesamt sind das viele Stunden) außnahme gestern (gar nicht) und heute 2 Stunden. 



P.S.: Irgendwie sind wir alle verrückt auf ne gute art und weise 

Grüße euer,
Dryan19


----------



## Dryan19 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ich bin schon mal dabei mein neues Projekt zu Planen ein Koordinatensystem mit den maßen 41x41 das bedeutet vom gesetzten Commandblock ist es 1 Block in die Tiefe 20 Blöcke in +X 20 Blöcke in -X 20 Blöcke in +Z 20 Blöcke in -Z (also: ~-20 ~-1 ~-20 ~20 ~-1 ~20)
Dieses soll helfen beim Aufbau von "kleineren Maschienen" da alle 5 Blöcke eine makiereung ist von 0 Blöcken bis 20 Blöcken.
Hier ein paar Bilder: (Fertig mit der Planung aber von Hand gebaut)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So das wars hoffe ihr habts Verstanden.

Grüße euer,
Dryan19


----------



## Proofstar (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hi Dryan

Ja wird sind ein bissle Verrückt.. 

Zu dem hier:


Dryan19 schrieb:


> Ich habe ja die Schilderwand und die hat vor (gefühlten) Jahren schon geklappt nun aber kommt dies in den Chat:
> 
> Unable to locate sign at 88, 5, -1065
> 
> Und es exestieren keine Schilder obwohl dort steht Block placed ohne fehlermeldung bei den schildersetzblöcken.



Da brauch ich den Code nicht. Scheint ein BUG in Minecraft 1.8.4 zu sein, denn das selbe Problem hatte ich auch. Verschieb einfach deinen Kommandoblock wo deine Befehle drinne stehen um einen Block in beliebiger Richtung und das Problem ist behoben! 
Keine Ahnung woran das liegt.

Grüßle
Proofstar alias Michael (richtiger Name..  )

NACHTRAG: Weitere Idee wäre es, den Zeitpunkt wo diese Blöcke (ergo die Schilder) Plaziert werden nach oben bzw. nach unten zu verschieben! Bei mir kam die selbe Meldung und als ich zu dem Punkt der Schilder ging, waren sie DA, aber nicht sichtbar. Abbauen konnt ich sie. Also wurden sie gesetzt (Blocktechnisch, aber nur die Hitbox ist zu sehen) aber dadurch, dass sie nicht sichtbar, also nicht greifbar sind, konnte Minecraft sie somit nicht Beschriften und das erklärt die Fehlermeldung!


----------



## Proofstar (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo @ALL

So hier schon mal eine Vorabinfo wie weit ich mit meiner neuen Festplatte bin. Den Speicher + die Ausleseeinheit habe ich fertig. (Erst nur mit Redstonelampen, die BB's kommen nachher!)

Gesamtansicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier die 64 Felder von je 8192 Bit (32x32x8)

Von Vorn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 128 Ausgänge (Hier noch Redstone-Lampen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Untere Reihe: Zeile 1 bis 32 (Höhe), 2.te von Unten: Spalte 1 bis 32 (Tiefe), oberen beiden: Feldbereich 1 bis 64 (je 8192 Bit)

Die Auswähleinheit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Setzt und löscht nur jeweils einen Redstoneblock in BCD zu Dezimal Dekoderweise. (READ setzt nur die Ausgänge auf ON)

Detailansicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Aufteilung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Links dieses Bildes sieht man einen FELDBEREICH, direkt daneben einen SPALTENBEREICH und direkt daneben eine ZEILE = 8 Bit. So wie sie jetzt da stehen werden sie später an eine Dummypos Kopiert und somit einzeln ausgelesen! Das Abspeichern passiert in umgekehrter Reihenfolge. Somit ist ein RANDOM-ACCESS möglich!

Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Vielen Dank es hat mir geholfen die schilder werden nun gesetzt 
Habe einfach die 2 Hauptbefehls blöcke vertauscht und es hat keine Probleme bereitet.
Grüße
Dryan19


----------



## Proofstar (23. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo @all

Meine Festplatte nimmt langsam Form an. Das Auslesen passiert jetzt innerhalb von ca. 600 ms bis ca. 1 Sekunde.  Wollte sie zwar schneller machen, jedoch bedingt durch die Größe der Ansteuereinheit ist es schneller nicht machbar.

Gerade bin ich dabei die Einspeichereinheit zu machen. Hatte die Ausleseeinheit nur verdoppelt und wollte nur andere Befehle in die BB'S setzen. Nur ist das meines Erachtens Too Big.  

Da ich auch beim Speichern erst auslesen muss (um die gerade aktuellen Daten zu haben, sonst wird der ganze 8192 Bit Bereich überschrieben und die alten Daten sind weg. Selbst erlebt.  ) muss ich mir nun was einfallen lassen um dann speichern zu können. 

Da ich meine Schaltung so konstruiert habe, dass die auslesebefehle immer nur kurz (ca 2 ticks) anstehen muss ich mir nun was einfallen lassen um dieses Signal zwischen zu speichern um es dann mit einem anderen Signal zum speichern benutzen zu können. Schwierig aber nicht unmöglich.

Grüssle 
Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hey Leute
zurück aus Spanien (Klassenfahrt) wollte ich natürlich direkt weiter machen jedoch ist ein fehler auf der festplatte gewesen und jetzt ist der Kommand weg.
Natürlich habe ich ihn (außer der in dem Forum hier) nicht abgespeichert   .
Aber ich werde ihn aus diesem Forum raus kopieren und mich wieder an die Arbeit machen und auch mein Projekt Koordinatensystem wird aufgegriffen
(nach vollendung des 1. Projekts).


----------



## Proofstar (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*



Dryan19 schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> zurück aus Spanien (Klassenfahrt) wollte ich natürlich direkt weiter machen jedoch ist ein fehler auf der festplatte gewesen und jetzt ist der Kommand weg.
> Natürlich habe ich ihn (außer der in dem Forum hier) nicht abgespeichert   .
> Aber ich werde ihn aus diesem Forum raus kopieren und mich wieder an die Arbeit machen und auch mein Projekt Koordinatensystem wird aufgegriffen
> (nach vollendung des 1. Projekts).



Ja ja diese doofen Sicherheitskopien auf USB-Sticks... die sind ja SOOOOO Lästig.  Gut, dass ich eine Netzwerkfestplatte hab! Ich mach meine Befehle immer in Textdateien, die ich abspeicher. Falls meiner Minecraftwelt was passiert, hab ich das alles noch!

Meine größere Festplatte macht übrigens fortschritte! Ich hab einen BCD-Decoder nur mit BB-Blöcken und Redstoneblöcken entwickelt. Bei einer Sichtweite von 32 Chunks bin ich dann in der Lage GLEICHZEITIG 1024 Blöcke zu verschieben = 512 AUSGÄNGE GLEICHZEITIG zu AKTIVIEREN!! (Schneller geht es beim Besten Willen nicht, denn es entsteht KEINE Zeitverzögerung! Sonst müsste ich alle 16 Blöcke einen Verstärker setzen = 1024/16 > 64 Verstärker * 1/20 Sek also /5 = knapp 13 Sekunden bis der letzte an wäre!!)

Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## Proofstar (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Halli Halloo Hallööööle

Das KLEINSTE Toggle-FlipFlop in Minecraft das es gibt!!

Man nehme folgende Zutaten:

1 Prise Befehlsblock
1 Quentchen Comparator (zur Verfeinerung mit Stoneblock oder Verstärker)
und als Highlight:
einen großen Löffel Befehl: /testforblock ~(+/-1) ~ ~(+/-1) unpowered_comparator 0
(+/-1 je nachdem wo man den Comparator plaziert)

Zum Kochen auf kleiner Flamme die Prise Befehlsblock nur mit einem kleinen Knopf Bepowern und das Ergebnis genießen!

Guten Appetit!

Proofstar


----------



## Proofstar (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Halli Hallooooo

Weitere Infos wie es meiner Festplatte geht! Damit ihr einen Überblick habt: Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Mitte des Bildes erkennt ihr meinen BCD-Decoder mit Redstone Blöcken. Im Vordergrund meinen
Impulserzeuger. Dieser gibt immer einen Impuls raus, wenn sich der Eingang ändert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Impulserzeuger im Detail: Vorn Rechts ist der Eingang und Oben Links der Ausgang. Der Ausgang gibt immer einen Ca. 2 Tick langen Impuls aus, wenn sich der Eingang von 0 auf 1 oder von 1 auf 0 ändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mein Impulerzeuger in Action.. 

Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hi Leute mein aller erstes Projekt liegt immoment auf eis hab einfach keine Lust mehr dran zu arbeiten.
ABER: Das heißt nicht das ich untätig bin ich bin grade dabei den Stadtaufbaucommand ungefähr im Prinzip nachzubauen.
Natürlich baut meiner keine Stadt auf sondern ein Haus was nich so schön ist aber es geht ja ums Prinzip.

So die Idee:

1. Die einzelnen Stockwerke werden irgendwo nicht sichtbar vom Spieler "gebaut"
2. Wenn der Spieler eine Spanegg namens "Hochhaus" benutzt erkennt dies ein Scorboardsystem und der Mob (z.B Fledermaus) wird 200 Blöcke tiefer teleportiert (Kein moblut; kein Todesgeräuch(in der Theorie))
Der obrige genannte Schritt wird mit einer Ultrafastclock ausgeführt
3. An der genannten Clock befindet sich ein Command der wenn für einen Spierler der Score 1 bei Hochhaus ist ein Bauwerk an den Bezugspunkt der Fledermaus klont/kopiert

Wie funktionierts:
Nur im Groben!!!
      Die Ultrafastclock ist so schnell das die Fledermaus für die Commands noch lebt obwohl sie schon wegteleportiert wurde.
      Der Spieler sieht die typische Todesanimation des gewählten Tieres kurz bevor das Bauwerk erscheint.

Hinweise zu den Commands:
       Das ich will das ihr so wie ich ein wenig selber herausfinde  nur ein Tipp  :
             /clone;/execute;/scoreboard;/tp
Ok das waren zwar 4 aber man soll ja nicht so kleinlich sein.
Hoffe ich habe ein wenig Klarheit in den Stadtaufbaucommand gebracht der eigentlich gar nicht so schwer ist nur hab ich nicht die nötige Lust ihn perfekt zu kopieren.

P.S.: Theoretisch müsste der Stadtaufbaucommand mit jedem beliebigem Schneeball gehen da minecraft da nicht differenziert während bei mobs der name genau übereinstimmen muss.

Hoffe ich konnte Helfen
und Viel Spaß beim tüfteln 
euer,
Dryan19


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*



Proofstar schrieb:


> Halli Halloo Hallööööle
> 
> Das KLEINSTE Toggle-FlipFlop in Minecraft das es gibt!!
> 
> ...



Poste doch mal bitte ein Screenshot.
Damit ich mir das besser vorstellen/abkucken kann .
Kleiner ist immer Gut .Bei Schaltungen.
Bin für jeden Tipp zu haben.

Spiele im Mom SkyGrind.Sind auch massig Befehlsblöcke verbaut.
Macht echt Laune.

Skygrind! (Next level-Skyblock!) by Team Wooloo - Maps - Mapping and Modding - Minecraft Forum - Minecraft Forum

Wer es mal Probieren will.


----------



## Proofstar (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hi KillerPfote

Hiermal ein Beispiel, was man mit so einem Toggle-FlipFlop machen kann: Einen BINÄREN ZÄHLER:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Befehl dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dreht man das ganze um ändern sich die Metadaten. D.H. der Letzte Wert im Befehl kann von 0 bis 3 gehen, je nachdem in welcher Richtung der Comparator gerichtet ist! (Am einfachsten ist TESTEN: Einmal Aufbauen, kurz bepowern und wenn es nicht klappt, an Hand der Fehlermeldung im Befehlsblock (z.B. ...hat Metadaten 0 .. erwartet 3) den Wert am Ende auf den ERWARTETEN Wert stellen und Voilá es klappt!)
Die Tile ~ mit dem +- Wert nicht vergessen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüßle

Proofstar


----------



## Proofstar (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Halli Halloo Halllööööle

TATAAAAAA meine Festplatte ist so gut wie fertig! Ist doch etwas größer und vor allem KOMPLIZIERTER geworden als erwartet. Dafür ist sie für diese Größe verflucht schnell! und vor allem: Es ist WAHLFREIER ZUGRIFF möglich! Zwar gibt es eine Zeitverzögerung von knapp 1 Sekunde, aber hey.. man kann nicht alles haben!! 

Hier mal das Chaos von Oben: (Bild ist klein, da ich alles drauf haben wollte!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Auslese-,Speichereinheit aus der Nähe: (Im Vordergrund meine Impulsgeber)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Adressenauswahl (Befehlsblockschlacht!! LACH  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Dummyposition mit bereits eingespeicherten Daten! (Ich will mal schauen wie lange es dauert, die Platte KOMPLETT zu füllen, also 512 KBYTE an Daten!!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier Kopiert in den Feldbereich: (Alles Automatisch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Befehlsblöcke zum Speichern. (Die Redstonelampen dienen als Dummy. D.H. bin noch ned ganz fertig mit den ganzen Befehlsblöcken)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier Versteckt die Befehlsblöcke zum Lesen. (Auch noch nicht alle gefüllt, aber gesetzt!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Last, But noch Least, das Aufgeräumte Chaos meiner Impulsgeber, die für das Lesen und Schreiben wichtig sind. Dadurch braucht man keinen Knopf zu betätigen, wenn man eine Speicherstelle auslesen will. Jedesmal wenn man eine Speicheradresse eingibt (durch einen Hebel) wird ein Impuls erzeugt und dieser liest dann die gerade Aktuelle Adresse und zeigt den Inhalt somit direkt an!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich diese Platte vollständig fertig habe werde ich sie bereinigen und dann zum Download bereitstellen. 
Mit Bereinigung meine ich: ALLES um die Platte herum Löschen (Mit NBT-Explorer die überflüssigen Chunks!) Die Platte selber löschen (Genauer: Die Felder, denn ganz im Gegensatz zu meiner anderen Platte funktioniert hier LUFT als Bit OFF ohne Probleme. D.H. BIT ON ist STEIN und BIT OFF ist LUFT!)
Das heist also, dass der User nur die Auslese und Speichereinheit bekommt! Was er damit macht, bleibt dann ihm überlassen!!

Grüßle

Proofstar

NACHTRAG:
Bevor ihr fragt, warum ich an JEDEM Adressbit einen Impulsgeber angeschlossen hab, dessen Ausgänge zusammengeführt sind... nun die Antwort darauf ist schnell gegeben: Der Impulsgeber reagiert auf ÄNDERUNGEN seines Einganges.. D.H. ist (und BLEIBT) ein Adressbit AKTIV, gibt der Impulsgeber ein Signal aus. Dann erst wieder, wenn sich das Adressbit ÄNDERT! Wenn ich nun alle EINGÄNGE der Impulsgeber verbunden hätte, würde er nur EINMAL reagieren (Nämlich vom Wechsel von Adresse 0 auf z.B. 1 und dann erst wieder auf 0).


----------



## Dryan19 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo Leute,
Ich werde damit ihr meinen Fortschritt seht immer nach vollendung eines abschnitts den Befehl hier rein posten dann könnt ihr nach belieben mit den verschidenen befehlen experementieren (mal wieder so ein wort wo man nie weiß wie es geschrieben wird) und die apperatur auch vielleicht
besser nachvolziehen.
Hier der erste Befehl dieser Reihe:


```
/summon FallingSand ~2 ~5 ~ {TileID: 152, Time: 1,
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-9 ~1 redstone_block},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-8 ~1 air},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~3 ~ ~1 {TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-2 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~1 ~1 ~-1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~3 ~1 ~1 ~3 ~-1 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-15 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-25 ~1 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 686 252 -884 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 686 252 -889 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 691 252 -889 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 691 252 -884 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 691 252 -886 691 252 -887 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 688 252 -884 689 252 -884 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 252 -887 686 252 -886 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 689 252 -889 688 252 -889 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 689 250 -886 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 688 250 -886 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 688 250 -887 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 689 250 -887 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 251 -885 690 251 -888 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 691 251 -889 686 251 -884 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 95, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-8 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 690 247 -889 687 249 -889 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 690 247 -888 690 250 -888 ladder 4},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 690 247 -889 691 250 -888 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 691 247 -885 691 249 -888 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 247 -884 690 249 -884 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 247 -888 686 249 -885 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 687 246 -885 ladder},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 246 -884 691 250 -889 quartz_block 0 hollow}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~1 ~-4 ~1 {Text1:"{text:\\"---------------\\",color:black}",Text2:"{text:\\"Klick to\\",bold:\\"true\\",italic:\\"true\\",underlined:\\"true\\",color:dark_red,clickEvent:{action:\\"run_command\\",value:\\"/give @p spawn_egg 65\\"}}",Text3:"{text:\\"get Items\\",bold:\\"true\\",italic:\\"true\\",color:dark_blue,clickEvent:{action:\\"run_command\\",value:\\"/fill ~1 ~1 ~ ~1 ~-1 ~ stained_glass 13\\"}}",Text4:"{text:\\"---------------\\",color:black}"}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-3 ~1 wall_sign 4},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~-1 ~1 ~2 ~-3 ~1 stained_glass 15},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~1 ~ ~4 ~1 ~2 air},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~2 ~-1 ~5 ~2 ~3 quartz_block 0},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~-1 ~-1 ~5 ~-1 ~3 quartz_block 0},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~ ~-1 ~5 ~4 ~3 stained_glass 3 hollow}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
}
```

Was tut dieser:

    Als erstes er baut folgendes auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   Als zweites er setzt an bestimmte Koordinaten den obersten Stock des Hauses (soweit bin ich schon fertig).
   Warum er an bestimmte Koordinaten das Haus setzt:
   1.Da es egal ist wo in der Welt es ist denn:
           Der Spieler soll es möglichst NICHT sehen deshalb keine Bezugsorientierten Koordinaten
    2.Da es so einfacher zu "bauen" ist

So das wars auch schon.

Hier noch drei Bilder wie der oberste Stock aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NACHTRAG:

Warum der blaue Kasten vor einem??
    Deshalb:
Dieser symbolisiert den Kasten in dem die apperatur nachher drin sein wird.
Alles ohne Hilfe sondern nur von Hand gebaut.

P.S: Es gibt ein tolles Hilfsmittel für WorldEdit was euch eine Apparatur in einen Kommand füllt und auch solche Kästen dabei macht.
Diese ist allerdings nur sinnvoll wenn ihr viel mit Ultrafastclocks arbetitet also für "Komplieziertere" sachen
wie z.B: Stadtaufbaukommand; Eine Angel die dich an den Punkt des Hakens teleportiert(nicht meine Idee) u.s.w

Eher nicht für einmalige Aufbau sachen geeignet.

Im Internet gibts genug beispiele für solche Kommands wenn ihr wollt schreib ich den Link für das WorldEdit Tool hier rein.

So das wars dann auch Wirklich  
Grüße euer,
Dryan19


----------



## Dryan19 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Was hast du da angestellt willst uns einfach so en RIESENDING hinpflanzen und nennst es Festplatte.
Is wahrscheinlich ne HDD der ältesten Generation 
Finds super das du so dran bleibst.
(Nich so wie ich mit meinem 1. Projekt baruchte aber mehr Herausfoderung)

Grüße euer,
Dryan19


----------



## Dryan19 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ich kann gleich weiter machen denn nach nur 1 stunde hab ich das vorletzte Stockwerk (genannt haus 2) in den letzten Kommand eingefügt wenn das so weiter geht komme ich/ kommen wir bald an dem punkt an wo es interessant wird und die fill clock zum einsatz kommt.
Viel Spaß noch und wenn ihr mal nicht weiter weißt einfach mal ne auszeit nehmen und pause vom kommands erstellen machen  .

Grüße euer,
Dryan19 

NACHTRAG

Fast hätt ich vergessen.
Hier der Kommand:


```
/summon FallingSand ~2 ~5 ~ {TileID: 152, Time: 1,
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-10 ~1 redstone_block},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-9 ~1 air},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~3 ~ ~1 {TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-2 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~1 ~1 ~-1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~3 ~1 ~1 ~3 ~-1 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-15 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-25 ~1 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 686 252 -884 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 686 252 -889 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 691 252 -889 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 691 252 -884 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 691 252 -886 691 252 -887 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 688 252 -884 689 252 -884 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 252 -887 686 252 -886 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 689 252 -889 688 252 -889 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 689 250 -886 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 688 250 -886 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 688 250 -887 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 689 250 -887 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 251 -885 690 251 -888 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 691 251 -889 686 251 -884 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 95, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-8 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 690 247 -889 687 249 -889 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 690 247 -888 690 250 -888 ladder 4},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 690 247 -889 691 250 -888 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 691 247 -885 691 249 -888 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 247 -884 690 249 -884 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 247 -888 686 249 -885 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 687 246 -885 ladder},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 246 -884 691 250 -889 quartz_block 0 hollow}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~4 ~ ~ {TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-9 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-8 ~1 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 692 246 -881 ladder 4},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 688 247 -876 688 251 -876 ladder},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 688 247 -875 688 250 -876 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 247 -875 692 250 -875 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 693 247 -881 693 250 -876 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 247 -882 692 250 -882 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 247 -881 686 250 -876 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 246 -882 693 251 -875 quartz_block 0 hollow}}}}}}}}}}}}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~1 ~-4 ~1 {Text1:"{text:\\"---------------\\",color:black}",Text2:"{text:\\"Klick to\\",bold:\\"true\\",italic:\\"true\\",underlined:\\"true\\",color:dark_red,clickEvent:{action:\\"run_command\\",value:\\"/give @p spawn_egg 65\\"}}",Text3:"{text:\\"get Items\\",bold:\\"true\\",italic:\\"true\\",color:dark_blue,clickEvent:{action:\\"run_command\\",value:\\"/fill ~1 ~1 ~ ~1 ~-1 ~ stained_glass 13\\"}}",Text4:"{text:\\"---------------\\",color:black}"}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-3 ~1 wall_sign 4},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~-1 ~1 ~2 ~-3 ~1 stained_glass 15},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~1 ~ ~4 ~1 ~2 air},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~2 ~-1 ~5 ~2 ~3 quartz_block 0},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~-1 ~-1 ~5 ~-1 ~3 quartz_block 0},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~ ~-1 ~5 ~4 ~3 stained_glass 3 hollow}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
}
```

Wenn ihr Ideen oder Tipps (auch bei Kreativität (der "Maschienenhülle;Hauserweiterungen)) besitzt gerne hier rein schreiben und ich werde sie mir so gut es geht zu herzen nehmen.


Ich denke ich mach für jetzt mal pause in 7 Stunden is frühstück angesagt  (Ist die Schulzeit nicht schön dauernd hat man frei und harte arbeit muss man auch net machen  )

Also bis zum nächsten mal wenn es heißt:

-Wir versuchen den Sttadtbaukommand nachzuvollziehen- Mit Dryan19


Genieße die Schulzeit den was besseres passiert dir nie wieder.


----------



## Dryan19 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo da bin ich wieder und zwar wollte ich euch nach 2 dingen fragen.
     1. Weiß jmd wie man einen kleinen Block spawnen kann??
     2. Weiß jmd wie man einen (kleinen) Block in einem Block spawnen kann??
Wenn jmd mir das sagen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar denn ich hab im internet nicht so richtig das gefunden was ich gesucht habe.
Grüße euer,
Dryan19


----------



## Proofstar (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo Dryan19

Willst du nicht mal Schlafen gehen?  LACH

Kleinen Block Spawnen? Kein Problem:

/summon ArmorStand ~ ~ ~ {CustomName:"DiamondHead", Marker:1b, Invisible:1b, NoGravity:1b, Invulnerable:1, Equipment:[{},{},{},{},{id:diamond_block}]}

Dieser Befehl erzeugt einen Unsichtbaren, unzerstörbaren und vor allem UNVERSCHIEBBAREN Armor-Stand mit einem SICHTBAREN kleinen Diamandblock als Kopf! Die Werte bei den Tiles  ~ ~ ~ können 0.0 Werte annehmen.. bedeutet die HÖHE und Seitenverschiebung kann in 0.1er Schritten vollzogen werden. Wodurch der Armor-Stand ziemlich exakt Positioniert werden kann! Plaziere 2 Blöcke über der Grundplatte einen z.B. Glasblock so erscheint der Kopf des Armor-Standes IM Glasblock!

Gruß

Proofstar

NACHTRAG:

Beispiel: 

/summon ArmorStand ~2 ~.4 ~ {CustomName:"DiamondHead", Marker:1b, Invisible:1b, NoGravity:1b, Invulnerable:1, Equipment:[{},{},{},{},{id:diamond_block}]}

Lässt einen scheinbar in der Luft stehenden Diamandblock erscheinen. (Dieser lässt sich NICHT abbauen bzw. Zerstören!!) Wenn an der Stelle ein Glasblock ist, befindet sich der kleine Block genau MITTIG im Glasblock. (definiert durch den Wert 0.4)
Wenn du diesen Block wieder abbauen willst, musst du den ARMOR-STAND killen. Also /kill @e[type=ArmorStand,name=DiamondHead]


----------



## Dryan19 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Vielen Dank
Und ich hab schon ein paar Stunden (ca. 2-3) geschlafen aber wollte hier dann doch weitermachen und vor allem andre Sachen noch ausprobieren.
Grüße 
Dryan19


----------



## Dryan19 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

So leg mich jetzt wieder ins Bett bin einfach zu müde aber unterdessen hab ich mich schon mal an den interessanteren Teil gegeben.
Und ich geb euch (weil ich immoment zu müde bin) noch etwas auf dem weg wo ich nicht weiterkomm.
Ihr müsst folgendes tun
Diesen Command kopieren in Kommandoblock einfügen aktivieren:

```
/summon FallingSand ~2 ~5 ~ {TileID: 152, Time: 1,
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-10 ~1 redstone_block},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-9 ~1 air},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~3 ~ ~1 {TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-2 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~1 ~1 ~-1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~3 ~1 ~1 ~3 ~-1 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-15 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-25 ~1 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 686 252 -884 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 686 252 -889 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 691 252 -889 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 691 252 -884 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 691 252 -886 691 252 -887 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 688 252 -884 689 252 -884 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 252 -887 686 252 -886 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 689 252 -889 688 252 -889 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 689 250 -886 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 688 250 -886 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 688 250 -887 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 689 250 -887 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 251 -885 690 251 -888 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 691 251 -889 686 251 -884 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 95, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-8 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 690 247 -889 687 249 -889 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 690 247 -888 690 250 -888 ladder 4},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 690 247 -889 691 250 -888 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 691 247 -885 691 249 -888 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 247 -884 690 249 -884 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 247 -888 686 249 -885 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 687 246 -885 ladder},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 246 -884 691 250 -889 quartz_block 0 hollow}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~4 ~ ~ {TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-9 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-8 ~1 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 692 246 -881 ladder 4},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 688 247 -876 688 251 -876 ladder},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 688 247 -875 688 250 -876 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 247 -875 692 250 -875 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 693 247 -881 693 250 -876 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 247 -882 692 250 -882 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 247 -881 686 250 -876 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 246 -882 693 251 -875 quartz_block 0 hollow}}}}}}}}}}}}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~1 ~-4 ~1 {Text1:"{text:\\"---------------\\",color:black}",Text2:"{text:\\"Klick to\\",bold:\\"true\\",italic:\\"true\\",underlined:\\"true\\",color:dark_red,clickEvent:{action:\\"run_command\\",value:\\"/give @p spawn_egg 1 65 {display:{Name:Hochhaus}}\\"}}",Text3:"{text:\\"get Items\\",bold:\\"true\\",italic:\\"true\\",color:dark_blue,clickEvent:{action:\\"run_command\\",value:\\"/fill ~1 ~1 ~ ~1 ~-1 ~ stained_glass 13\\"}}",Text4:"{text:\\"---------------\\",color:black}"}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-3 ~1 wall_sign 4},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~-1 ~1 ~2 ~-3 ~1 stained_glass 15},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~1 ~ ~4 ~1 ~2 air},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~2 ~-1 ~5 ~2 ~3 quartz_block 0},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~-1 ~-1 ~5 ~-1 ~3 quartz_block 0},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~ ~-1 ~5 ~4 ~3 stained_glass 3 hollow}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
}
```
Es ist nicht genau der selbe Command wie oben nur ähnlich!!!!

Dann müsst ihr den folgenden Kommand an den Punkt mit der kleinsten x,z und y achse setzten:

```
/tp @e[type=Bat,r=700] ~ ~-250 ~
```




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dort wo die ingame Maus hinzeigt.

Danach diesen zweiten Kommand:

```
execute @p[score_SpawnEI_min=1] ~ ~ ~ execute @p[type=Bat,name=Hochhaus] ~ ~200 ~ /clone 686 246 -882 693 251 -875 ~ ~-1 ~ masked
```




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wieder an die stelle der ingame maus

wenn ihr jetzt auf das Schild an dem Kasten klick bekommt ihr ein Spawnei welches sich Hochhaus nennt eigentlich müsste das "Haus 2" an der stelle erscheinen wo man das Ei benutzt ich weiß nicht ob mir ein müdigkeitsfehler unterlaufen ist oder ich irgendwas falsch durchdacht habe aber das könnt ihr mir sicher sagen bis ich wieder wach bin  .

Also dann
Güße euer,
Dryan19 
Der der morgens Schläft und Abends wacht.

P.S: Bevor das ganze funktioniert müsst ihr noch folgenden Kommand aktivieren:

```
/scoreboard objectives add SpawnEI stat.useItem.383
```
Damit ihr das Scorboard überhaupt "besitzt".



Ich bin der beste  mir is grad aufgefallen dass ich alles schön erklärt habe aber dabei vollkommen vergessen habe das man die Kommands nach dem 1. an eine fill Clock anbringen muss


----------



## Proofstar (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Na dann Dryan19.. 

Ich glaub es wird wirklich Zeit für dich ins Bettchen zu fallen... denn sonst könnte ich mir die Fehler in deinem Code nicht erklären.. 

ZITAT aus dem Code:
{id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 688 247 -875 688 250 -876 quartz_block 0}
ZITAT Ende

und weiter unten:
ZITAT:
Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~2 ~-1 ~5 ~2 ~3 quartz_block 0}
ZITAT ENDE

Absolute und Relative Koordinaten zusammen in EINEM Befehl??? Das kann nur schief gehen!!  

Entweder ..... Oder .... Du musst dich für eines Entscheiden, aber ABSOLUTE  Koordinaten sind immer so ein Problem!!  

Schlaf gut....

Gruß
Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Das ist Absicht und bei mir funktioniert es super das Problem was ich habe ist das ich das "Haus" mit dem Scoreboardsystem irgendwie nicht setzen kann einfach mal das befolgen was ich oben geschrieben habe und ausprobieren werde ich auch machen später.
Grüße euer
Dryan19


----------



## Dryan19 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

So der einfachkeit halber müsst ihr nicht mehr die Komplizierte anweisung von oben zu folgen.
HINWEIS: Es funktioniert immer noch nicht aber ihr könnt besser dran arbeiten wenn ihr lust habt ich  hab keine ahnung wie es funktionieren soll denn eigentlich sollte es so funktionieren.

Zuerst führt ihr diesen Kommand aus:

```
/summon FallingSand ~2 ~5 ~ {TileID: 152, Time: 1,
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-10 ~1 redstone_block},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-9 ~1 air},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~3 ~ ~1 {TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-2 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~1 ~1 ~-1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-1 ~3 ~1 ~1 ~3 ~-1 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-15 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-25 ~1 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 686 252 -884 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 686 252 -889 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 691 252 -889 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 691 252 -884 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 691 252 -886 691 252 -887 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 688 252 -884 689 252 -884 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 252 -887 686 252 -886 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 689 252 -889 688 252 -889 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 689 250 -886 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 688 250 -886 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 688 250 -887 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 689 250 -887 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 251 -885 690 251 -888 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 691 251 -889 686 251 -884 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 95, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-8 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 690 247 -889 687 249 -889 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 690 247 -888 690 250 -888 ladder 4},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 690 247 -889 691 250 -888 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 691 247 -885 691 249 -888 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 247 -884 690 249 -884 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 247 -888 686 249 -885 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 687 246 -885 ladder},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 246 -884 691 250 -889 quartz_block 0 hollow}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~4 ~ ~ {TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-9 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-8 ~1 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 692 246 -881 ladder 4},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 688 247 -876 688 251 -876 ladder},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 688 247 -875 688 250 -876 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 247 -875 692 250 -875 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 693 247 -881 693 250 -876 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 247 -882 692 250 -882 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 247 -881 686 250 -876 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 246 -882 693 251 -875 quartz_block 0 hollow}}}}}}}}}}}}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~1 ~-4 ~1 {Text1:"{text:\\"---------------\\",color:black}",Text2:"{text:\\"Klick to\\",bold:\\"true\\",italic:\\"true\\",underlined:\\"true\\",color:dark_red,clickEvent:{action:\\"run_command\\",value:\\"/give @p spawn_egg 1 65 {display:{Name:Hochhaus}}\\"}}",Text3:"{text:\\"get Items\\",bold:\\"true\\",italic:\\"true\\",color:dark_blue,clickEvent:{action:\\"run_command\\",value:\\"/fill ~1 ~1 ~ ~1 ~-1 ~ stained_glass 13\\"}}",Text4:"{text:\\"---------------\\",color:black}"}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-3 ~1 wall_sign 4},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~-1 ~1 ~2 ~-3 ~1 stained_glass 15},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~1 ~ ~4 ~1 ~2 air},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~2 ~-1 ~5 ~2 ~3 quartz_block 0},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~-1 ~-1 ~5 ~-1 ~3 quartz_block 0},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~ ~-1 ~5 ~4 ~3 stained_glass 3 hollow}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
}
```

Dann diesen:


```
/summon FallingSand ~2 ~5 ~ {TileID: 152, Time: 1,
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-7 ~1 redstone_block},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-9 ~1 air},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-6 ~ redstone_block},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~4 ~-5 ~ command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: scoreboard players set @a SpawnEI 0}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~3 ~-4 ~1 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: execute @p[score_SpawnEI_min=1] ~ ~ ~ execute @p[type=Bat,name=Hochhaus] ~ ~200 ~ /clone 686 246 -882 693 251 -875 ~ ~-1 ~ masked}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-3 ~-1 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /tp @e[type=Bat,r=700] ~ ~-250 ~}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-3 ~ command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~1 ~ ~1 ~1 ~ air}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~ ~ command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~ ~1 ~-1 ~ redstone_block}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 95, Time: 1,
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /scoreboard objectives add SpawnEI stat.useItem.383}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
}
```

Viel Glück 
Grüße euer
Dryan19 

P.S.: Der Fehler muss irgendwo im Scoreboard liegen.

Den Redstoneblock bei der Fillclock des Scoreboardsystem muss man neu setzten


----------



## Dryan19 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Ich habe mal grad auf die schnelle etwas  hingezaubert holt den Kommand aktiviert ihn Geht,lauft,springt staunt 

```
/summon FallingSand ~ ~2 ~ {Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:"/fill ~2 ~-1 ~2 ~-2 ~4 ~14 minecraft:stained_glass 3 hollow",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/fill ~2 ~-2 ~2 ~-2 ~-2 ~14 minecraft:quartz_block 0",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/fill ~1 ~-2 ~3 ~-1 ~4 ~13 air",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/fill ~1 ~-3 ~12 ~-1 ~0 ~12 redstone_block",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"summon FallingSand ~-1 ~3 ~11 {id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"iron_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"summon FallingSand ~-1 ~2 ~13 {Riding:{Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"/gamerule commandBlockOutput false\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/gamerule logAdminCommands false\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"iron_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"summon FallingSand ~0 ~1 ~11 {Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"summon FallingSand ~0 ~1 ~-8 {id:\\\"FallingSand\\\",Block:\\\"redstone_block\\\",Time:1}\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"iron_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"summon FallingSand ~0 ~0 ~13 {Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"fill ~-2 ~4 ~1 ~2 ~4 ~-11 minecraft:quartz_block 0\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"iron_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/summon FallingSand ~-1 ~2 ~3 {Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"/fill ~1 ~ ~ ~1 ~3 ~7 stone\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~-1 ~ air 0 setblock ~ ~-1 ~ stained_glass 4\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~-1 ~ stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~-1 ~ air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~ ~ stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~ ~ air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/summon FallingSand ~1 ~1 ~3 {Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"/fill ~-1 ~ ~ ~-1 ~3 ~7 redstone_block\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~ ~ stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~ ~ air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~ ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~ ~ ~1 air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~-1 ~ stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~-1 ~ air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/summon FallingSand ~-1 ~0 ~4 {Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~-2 ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~-2 ~1 air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~-2 ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~-2 ~-1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~-1 ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~ ~-1 ~-1 air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~ ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~ ~ ~-1 air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/summon FallingSand ~1 ~-1 ~4 {Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~-2 ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~-2 ~1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~-2 ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~-2 ~-1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~1 ~ stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~1 ~ air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~-1 ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~ ~-1 ~1 air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-2 ~5 {Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~-1 ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~-1 ~1 air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~-1 ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~-1 ~-1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~-2 ~ stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~-2 ~ air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~1 ~ stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~1 ~ air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/summon FallingSand ~1 ~-3 ~5 {Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~-1 ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~-1 ~1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~-1 ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~-1 ~-1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~1 ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~ ~1 ~1 air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~-2 ~ stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~-2 ~ air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-4 ~6 {Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~ ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~ ~1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~ ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~ ~-1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~-2 ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~ ~-2 ~-1 air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~1 ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~ ~1 ~-1 air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/summon FallingSand ~1 ~-5 ~6 {Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~ ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~ ~1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~ ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~ ~-1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~1 ~ stained_glass 4 setblock ~ ~1 ~ air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~-2 ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~ ~-2 ~1 air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-6 ~7 {Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~1 ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~1 ~1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~1 ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~1 ~-1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~2 ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~ ~2 ~-1 air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~2 ~ stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~2 ~ air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/summon FallingSand ~1 ~-7 ~7 {Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~1 ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~1 ~1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~1 ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~1 ~-1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~ ~ stained_glass 4 setblock ~ ~ ~ air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~2 ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~2 ~1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-8 ~8 {Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~2 ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~2 ~1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~2 ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~2 ~-1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~2 ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~ ~2 ~1 air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~3 ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~3 ~1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/summon FallingSand ~1 ~-9 ~8 {Riding:{Riding:{Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~2 ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~2 ~-1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~-2 ~ stained_glass 4 setblock ~ ~-2 ~ air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~3 ~1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~3 ~1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~-1 ~3 ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~-1 ~3 ~-1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/summon FallingSand ~-1 ~-10 ~9 {Riding:{Riding:{TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~1 ~3 ~-1 stained_glass 4 setblock ~1 ~3 ~-1 air \",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~3 ~ stained_glass 4 setblock ~ ~3 ~ air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:\"/execute @a ~ ~ ~ detect ~ ~2 ~ stained_glass 4 setblock ~ ~2 ~ air\",id:\"Control\"},id:\"FallingSand\",Block:\"command_block\",Time:1}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/setblock ~ ~-18 ~1 wall_sign 2 0 {Text1:\"===============\",Text2:\"{text:\\\"Click\\\",color:\\\"dark_red\\\",clickEvent:{action:run_command,value:\\\"/fill ~2 ~1 ~ ~-2 ~-4 ~13 air\\\"},extra:[{text:\\\" to remove\\\",color:\\\"black\\\"}]}\",Text3:\"this structure\",Text4:\"===============\"}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/setblock ~ ~-20 ~1 wall_sign 2 0 {Text2:\"{\\\"bold\\\":true,\\\"italic\\\":true,\\\"color\\\":\\\"dark_green\\\",\\\"text\\\":\\\"Eine Kreation von\\\"}\",Text3:\"{\\\"bold\\\":true,\\\"italic\\\":true,\\\"color\\\":\\\"dark_blue\\\",\\\"text\\\":\\\"Dianshi (Dryan19)\\\"}\",Text1:\"{\\\"italic\\\":true,\\\"color\\\":\\\"dark_red\\\",\\\"text\\\":\\\"\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\"}\",Text4:\"{\\\"italic\\\":true,\\\"color\\\":\\\"dark_red\\\",\\\"text\\\":\\\"\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\\u003d\\\"}\",y:4,x:682,z:-845,id:\"Sign\"}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/setblock ~ ~-22 ~1 wall_sign 2 0 {Text2:\"{\\\"bold\\\":true,\\\"italic\\\":true,\\\"color\\\":\\\"gold\\\",\\\"text\\\":\\\"Möge der Weg\\\"}\",Text3:\"{\\\"bold\\\":true,\\\"italic\\\":true,\\\"color\\\":\\\"gold\\\",\\\"text\\\":\\\"sehts mit dir sein\\\"}\",Text1:\"{\\\"italic\\\":true,\\\"color\\\":\\\"dark_gray\\\",\\\"text\\\":\\\"---------------\\\"}\",Text4:\"{\\\"italic\\\":true,\\\"color\\\":\\\"dark_gray\\\",\\\"text\\\":\\\"---------------\\\"}\",y:4,x:682,z:-844,id:\"Sign\"}",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/fill ~ ~-25 ~ ~-1 ~2 ~ air",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},TileEntityData:{Command:"/fill ~-1 ~-25 ~ ~-1 ~-1 ~ redstone_block",id:"Control"},id:"FallingSand",Block:"command_block",Time:1},id:"FallingSand",Block:"redstone_block",Time:1}
```

Ich weiß dieser Kommand hat keine Struktur aber das kommt dadurch das er von einem Filter bei McEdit geschaffen wurde as Vorlage hat mein aufbau gedient weitere Erklärung weiter unten.

Hier habt ihr auch ein Beispiel wie der "Creator" mit worldedit funktioniert:

      Er macht aus einer solchen Struktur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



     Eine solche:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



     Wie daas Dach und die Wände aussehen sollen kann man aus allen minecraftblöcken wählen.


HINWEIS: Der Inhalt ist von mir persönlich

NICHT ZU SEHR AUSLASTEN da sonst Bblöcke nicht verschwinden da ihr dann zu schnell für die schnellste Minecraftclock die es gibt seit.  (Das das überhaupt geht)
Grüße euer
Dryan19 



Ist es bei euch auch so heiß  (sonst gibts keinen passenden Smiley)


----------



## Dryan19 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hey Leute eifrig habe ich weiter meinen Kopf angestrengt und ein Problem bewältigit was mir oft schon sorgen gemacht hat.
Und zwar eine FillClock in einem Block hat nie funktioniert doch nun habe ich ein wenig ausprobiert und es geschafft.
Hier die FillClock mit einem Commandblock:

```
/summon FallingSand ~ ~5 ~ {TileID: 152, Time: 1,
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-5 ~1 redstone_block},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-4 ~1 air},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~5 ~-1 ~1 {TileID: 152, Time: 1}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~5 ~ ~ {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~-3 ~ ~ ~-1 ~2 ~ redstone_block}}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~1 ~-1 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~ ~1 ~2 ~2 ~1 stone}}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~2 ~2 ~1 {TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~ ~-1 ~2 ~2 ~-1 redstone_block}}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 155, Time: 1
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
}
```

Ihr könnt diese (beliebig) erweitern so lange wie der fillcommand blöcke fassen kann  .

So funktioniert es:

1. Es werden die Hauptblöcke fallen gelassen an der Position wo man sie haben will.
 (Hauptblöcke= /fill X Y Z X Y Z stone und /fill X Y Z X Y Z redstone_block)
2. Ans ende der noch nicht vorhandenen FillClock wird ein Commandblock gesetzt der die FillClock quasi auffüllt.
Bsp.:
    Fillclock Befehle:
/fill ~ ~ ~1 ~2 ~2 ~1 stone und /fill ~ ~ ~-1 ~2 ~2 ~-1 redstone_block

dann ist der Befehl  des Füllerbefehlsblock:
/fill ~-3 ~ ~ ~-1 ~2 ~ redstone_block

Wer es noch nicht verstanden hat kann bei der Beispielclock es sich in ruhe anschauen und selbst ausprobieren.

3. Der Füllbefehlsclock wird aktiviert (hier durch ein Redstoneblock)

So ich denke das hilft einigen weiter zumindest ich wusste nicht wie man das machen kann.

Grüße euer
Dryan19 


An KillerPfote:

Du musst dich mehr beteiligen sonstfühlt man sich so alleine hier


----------



## Dryan19 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Noch eine Sache hat zwar nichts mit Befehlsblöcken zu tun aber wollte ich an dieser Stelle mal erwähnen:

Falls ich mal nicht mehr so viel neues mit Befehlen bring hat das damit zu tun das ich ein RIESIGES "Bürogebäude" am bauen bin.
Und nein außnahmsweise bin ich nicht so verrückt und will das in so wenig Commandblocks wie es nur geht pressen und somit lauter von den Teilen hinpflanzen.
Grund:  Der Grudriss ist bereits so:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also bis dann Dryan19 


Zur veranschaulichung Die geamte Länge des Gebäudes beträgt 188 Blöcke Die Breite 67 Die Höhe Steht noch nicht fest aber sicherlich um die 80-90 Blöcke jeder einzelne von hand gesetzt.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Für Sachen die nichts mit Befehlsblöcken zu tun haben kannst du z.b. auchen meinen Bilder-Thread benutzen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/minecraft/170450-minecraft-bilder-thread-66.html

Natürlich dann mit Bildern .


----------



## Dryan19 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hi Leute,

Ich habe das Problem ganz unten gelüftet tatsächlich scheint scorboard in minecraft 1.8 nicht zu funktionieren sondern erst in 1.8.1 warum keine ahnung denn er hat schon in vorherigen snapshot versionen vor der 1.8 funktioniert.

Jetzt zu einer Frage wisst ihr ob man erkennen kann ob ein bestimmtes Item benutzt wurde (also rechtsklick mit einem bestimmten Item in der Hand getan wurde) wenn ja dann bau ich einen anderen guten Kommand für euch auf.
Und diesmal Bau ich alles ohne Hilfe (außer dieser Fragen natürlich gemeint sind Hilfen wie ich oben beim "Wegkommand" benutzt habe).

Außerdem noch eine bitte gebt mir mal feedback wie ihr den Kommand oben findet und zwar schriftlich.
Grüße euer,
Dryan19 

P.S.: könntet ihr mal bitte testen ob bei euch in der version 1.8 der scoreboard  kommand überhaupt funktioniert bei mir scheint keiner zu funktionieren.


```
execute @p[score_SpawnEI_min=1] ~ ~ ~ execute @e[type=Bat,name=Hochhaus] ~ ~200 ~ /clone 686 246 -875 693 251 -882 ~ ~-1 ~ masked
```

Hier in diesem Kommand ist ein Fehler drinnen:
1.Ja ich habe das richtige scorboard dazu errichtet
2.Ja ich weiß das dort relative und reale Koordinaten zusammen drin sind und es hat bei andren trotzdem funktioniert (mit diesem Kommand)
3.Ja ich habe nach so vielen Stunden nachschauen wo der Fehler sein könnte keine lust mehr ihn zu suchen.

Deshalb schreib ich ihn hir rein dann könnt ihr euch ja vielleicht damit befassen.
Grüße Dryan19


----------



## Proofstar (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo Dryan19

Leider hab ich im Moment selber sehr vel mit meiner Festplatte zu tun, dass ich deine Sachen nicht nachsehen kann. Sorry.

Um es mal kurz aus zu drücken: Willst du einem ANDEREN (Spieler oder Enity ist egal) einen Befehl übergeben musst du ein / davor setzen. Also /execute .... /execute .... /clone ---

Grund ist: JEDER Spieler oder Enity hat eine Konsole und der Befehl wird in die (Virtuelle) Konsole geschrieben und dort ausgeführt!

Hinter dem Befehl /clone hast du MASKED geschrieben... wenn ich mich recht entsinne musst du dann auch einen MASKED - Block angeben.. (Also Air oder Stone oder oder oder) kann mich natürlich auch irren! 

Der Scoreboard Command funktioniert und wenn der Score für SpawnEI MINIMUM 1 ist, wird der Befehl ausgeführt. Willst du nur EINEN Wert abfragen musst du folgendes schreiben: @p[score_SpawnEI=1,score_SpawnEI_min=1] somit wird NUR der Wert 1 abgefragt bei 0 oder 2 oder höher/tiefer wird der Befehl nicht ausgeführt!

Wenn du einen Scoreboard anlegst (hier: SpawnEI) MUSST du ERST dem Spieler diesen Score zuweisen. Es reicht, wenn du kurz schreibst: /scoreboard players set @p SpawnEI 0 . Damit bekommt JEDER Spieler den WERT 0 für den Score SpawnEI zugewiesen! 
Wenn du dies nicht tust, kann der Score nicht abgefragt werden! 

Hoffe ich konnte helfen und hab nicht unnütz was Erzäht, was du schon weist.. LACH.

Übrigens: Ich mach auch folgendes: LEARNING BY DOING! Ich Lerne, in dem ich die Dinge benutze und so lange tüftel bis es geht!! ^^

Hab nämlich bei meiner Festplatte was neues entdeckt: Ich Lese die Bereiche NUR MIT BB's aus.. OHNE VIEL REDSTONE drumherum! Schnell, schneller --> FAST! 

Grüßle
Proofstar

NACHTRAG: Mir ist noch was Eingefallen: Die Scoreboard Befehle funktionieren schon, jedoch in Ver.1.8 NICHT alle, die in der Mincraft WiKi vorgestellt wurden. Erst ab Version 1.8.1 sind die Befehle integriert. (Wie z.B. Scoreboard test oder Scoreboard operation.)


----------



## Proofstar (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Halli halloooo hallööööle

AAALSO...Was neues bei meiner Festplatte in Minecraft -> FASTER geht es nicht mehr. Hab nun komplett umgedacht und Arbeite NUR NOCH MIT BB's.
Ich habe 3(!) Fast-Clocks im Einsatz und..... HOLLA die Waldfee ... von 60Fps runter auf 10Fps.... MeinRechner geht ganz schon in die Knie... Der Bildaufbau (Vor allem wenn er ein FELD kopiert DAUERT.... (Dafür wird das Feld aber "Theoretisch" alle 1/200tel Sekunde Kopiert --> Also 8192 Blöcke 200mal in der Sekunde.. UFFAAA kein Wunder, dass mein Rechner in die Knie geht!!) Hehehehehe.. toller Nebeneffekt: Je VOLLER (Stone) das Feld ist, desto LANGSAMER ist er.. je Leerer (Air) desto scneller... -> FRAGMENTIERUNG..  wie bei einer richtigen Festplatte .. LÖÖÖL
Dafür reagiert er SOFORT auf Änderungen der Adresse. D.H. Kaum hat man den Hebel von 0 auf 1 gelegt, erscheint auch schon der Inhalt der Speichertelle!! (Verzögerung .... na ja Theoretisch max 1/200tel Sekunde!)

Wie hab ich das geschafft? Nun ganz einfach: Ich hab den BCD-Decoder weggelassen und schreibe einfach ein Scoreboard! Ich erhöhe für jeden Hebel im Binärcode einen Zähler (Oder erniedrige ihn.) Also Bit 1 = 1, Bit 2 = 2, Bit 3 = 4, Bit 4 = 8, Bit 5 = 16 .... usw. 
Dann lege ich eine Batterie von BB's an, die wie beim BCD-Decoder JEDEN DEZIMALCODE abfragen. Also BB1=1, BB2=2, BB3=3 usw.

Der Befehl dazu ist : 
/scoreboard players test @e[type=ArmorStand,name=Diener] Zeile *niedrigsterWert also 1 oder 2 oder 3 usw* *höchsterWert also 1 oder 2 oder 3 usw* 

Der ArmorStand hab ich angelegt, damit mein Acc bzw. Mein Name nicht mit den Scoreboards belastet sind!

Damit zuerst das Feld, dann die Spalte und zum Schluß die Zeile gelesen wird, habe ich die BB's übereinander Angeordnet, weil er BB's immer von unten nach Oben Ausführt!
Damit auch immer ALLES gelesen wird, habe ich ganz am Ende der FastClock Kette 2 Befehle mit einem Abstand von 16 Redstone-Wire-Blöcken plaziert. Diese Setzen und löschen Stoneblöcke UNTER den BB's die für's clonen zuständig sind! Das geht so schnell, dass man die Stoneblöcke NICHT sieht! (Hab ich extra SO gemacht, da der AUSGANG eines gesetzten BB's sich so lange nicht ändert, bis ein neuer Wert kommt: KEINE Kopie mehr eines Bereiches. 
Beim Lesen ist das ja egal, wenn zuerst das FELD, dann die SPALTE und dann die ZEILE gelesen wird. Jedoch: Wenn ich die SPALTE ändere OHNE die ZEILE zu ändern, wird immer noch die Zeile der ALTEN Spalte angezeigt, so lange ich die ZEILE nicht ändere und das wollte ich umgehen!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder des neuen (noch nicht ganz fertigen) Aufbaus. Im Hintergrund ist noch der alte Aufbau zu sehen, der Abgerissen wird, wenn der neue zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit läuft. Wenn ich es Packe nur wenige BB's zu brauchen (Also knapp 300 sind es dennoch) KANN ich vieleich später alles in einen BB packen!!  mal sehen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte...  

Lasst es wirken..

Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Willst du das ganze in einen BB packen 




Proofstar schrieb:


> Hinter dem Befehl /clone hast du MASKED geschrieben... wenn ich mich recht entsinne musst du dann auch einen MASKED - Block angeben.. (Also Air oder Stone oder oder oder) kann mich natürlich auch irren!



1. In nem Viedeo wo ich nachgeschaut habe hat der es so gemacht ich hab nachgeschaut weil es mit dem normalen clone command auch nicht funktioniert hatte.
2. Wie meinst du das mit Block angeben meinst du der kopiert dann nur den bestimmten block oder was ist damit gemeint???



Proofstar schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ich mach auch folgendes: LEARNING BY DOING! Ich Lerne, in dem ich die Dinge benutze und so lange tüftel bis es geht!! ^^



Ich habe bestimmt schon 12 Stunden mit ausprobieren und nachschauen verbracht irgendwann will man einfach nicht mehr. 

Ich werde mal ein paar deiner Ratschläge befolgen vielleicht geht es dann ja.

Grüße euer,
Dryan19


----------



## Dryan19 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Neu aufgesetzt und hundert verschiedene Kommands und Clocks später funktioniert es immer noch nicht ich will jettz erstmal irgendwas andres machen hier der letzte Kommand:


```
/execute @p[score_SpawnEI=1,score_SpawnEI_min=1] ~ ~ ~ /execute @e[type=Bat,name=Hochhaus] ~ ~200 ~ /clone 686 246 -875 693 251 -882 ~ ~-1 ~
```

Viel Glück mit der Festplatte Proofstar
Viel Spaß mit dem Kommand  
Grüße euer,
Dryan19


----------



## Proofstar (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hier ein Ausschnitt aus der Wikipedia

```
Platzierung legt fest, wie mit den Blöcken verfahren werden soll, die sich bisher an der Position befinden. Es sind nur folgende Eingaben möglich:

    replace [normal] 	ersetzt jeden Block im Zielbereich durch einen Block des Ausgangsbereichs. Die Zielposition darf nicht innerhalb des Ausgangsbereiches liegen. Der Zusatz normal kann weggelassen werden.
    replace force 	wie replace normal, jedoch darf die Zielposition innerhalb des Ausgangsbereiches liegen.
    replace move 	wie replace force, jedoch kein Kopieren, sondern Verschieben des Ausgangsbereiches, d.h. dieser wird durch Luft ersetzt. Dadurch wird der Inhalt des Ausgangsbereiches in den Zielbereich bewegt.
    masked [normal] 	kopiert keine Luft. Blöcke im Zielbereich bleiben unverändert und werden nicht durch Luft ersetzt, wenn an der Stelle im Ausgangsbereich Luft ist. So kann man z.B. ein Haus aus Holz bauen und ein identisches aus Stein vorbereiten, das innen leer ist. Dann kann man das Holzhaus beliebig einrichten. Wenn man später das Steinhaus mit masked an die Position des Holzhauses kopiert, bleibt die Einrichtung des Hauses unverändert, weil sich im Ausgangshaus nur Luft befindet. Der Zusatz normal kann weggelassen werden.
    masked force 	wie masked normal, jedoch darf die Zielposition innerhalb des Ausgangsbereiches liegen.
    masked move 	wie masked force, jedoch kein Kopieren, sondern Verschieben des Ausgangsbereiches.
    filtered normal <Filterblock-ID> [Filterblock-Metadaten-ID] 	es wird nur der Filterblock kopiert. So kann ein kompliziertes Muster einer ganz bestimmten Blockart aus einem Bereich kopiert werden, während die restlichen Blöcke des Bereiches nicht kopiert werden.
    filtered force <Filterblock-ID> [Filterblock-Metadaten-ID] 	wie filtered normal, jedoch darf die Zielposition innerhalb des Ausgangsbereiches liegen.
    filtered move <Filterblock-ID> [Filterblock-Metadaten-ID] 	wie filtered force, jedoch kein Kopieren, sondern Verschieben des Ausgangsbereiches.

    Ohne Angabe einer Platzierung wird replace angenommen.
```

Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

So ich hab es jetzt geschafft immoment ist es nur ein Stockwerk vom geamten aber der rest geht ähnlich.
Hier der Befehl:


```
/summon FallingSand ~2 ~5 ~ {TileID: 152, Time: 1,
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-10 ~1 redstone_block},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-9 ~1 air},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~3 ~ ~1 {TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-1 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~ ~8 ~ {TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-2 ~1 ~ ~-1 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~ ~ ~1 ~1 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~3 ~-2 ~2 ~3 ~1 quartz_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-10 ~1 ~ ~-1 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-7 ~ ~ ~2 ~1 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-13 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-12 ~1 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~1 ~-1 ~ ~1 ~-2 redstone_block}},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-10 ~ command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: scoreboard players set @a useEgg 0}},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~2 ~-9 ~-1 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: execute @p[score_useEgg_min=1] ~ ~ ~ execute @e[type=Bat,name=Hochhaus] ~ ~200 ~ clone 638 203 -823 631 208 -816 ~-2 ~ ~1 masked}},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-7 ~-1 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~ ~ ~-1 ~1 redstone_block}},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~ ~-7 ~-1 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: tp @e[type=Bat,r=700] ~ ~-200 ~}},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-7 ~-1 command_block 1 TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~1 ~ ~ ~1 ~1 stone}},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 155, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-5 ~ ~ ~1 ~1 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 155, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /say Hello}, Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-15 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-25 ~1 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 686 252 -884 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 686 252 -889 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 691 252 -889 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 691 252 -884 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 691 252 -886 691 252 -887 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 688 252 -884 689 252 -884 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 252 -887 686 252 -886 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 689 252 -889 688 252 -889 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 689 250 -886 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 688 250 -886 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 688 250 -887 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 689 250 -887 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 251 -885 690 251 -888 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 691 251 -889 686 251 -884 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 95, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-8 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 690 247 -889 687 249 -889 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 690 247 -888 690 250 -888 ladder 4},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 690 247 -889 691 250 -888 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 691 247 -885 691 249 -888 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 247 -884 690 249 -884 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 247 -888 686 249 -885 stained_glass 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 687 246 -885 ladder},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 246 -884 691 250 -889 quartz_block 0 hollow}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /summon FallingSand ~4 ~ ~ {TileID: 152, Time: 1,Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~-1 ~1 ~ ~-9 ~1 redstone_block},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~ ~2 ~ ~ ~-8 ~1 air},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock 692 246 -881 ladder 4},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 688 247 -876 688 251 -876 ladder},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 688 247 -875 688 250 -876 quartz_block 0},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 247 -875 692 250 -875 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 693 247 -881 693 250 -876 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 687 247 -882 692 250 -882 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 247 -881 686 250 -876 stained_glass 1},Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill 686 246 -882 693 251 -875 quartz_block 0 hollow}}}}}}}}}}}}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /blockdata ~1 ~-4 ~1 {Text1:"{text:\\"---------------\\",color:black}",Text2:"{text:\\"Klick to\\",bold:\\"true\\",italic:\\"true\\",underlined:\\"true\\",color:dark_red,clickEvent:{action:\\"run_command\\",value:\\"/give @p spawn_egg 1 65 {display:{Name:Hochhaus}}\\"}}",Text3:"{text:\\"get Items\\",bold:\\"true\\",italic:\\"true\\",color:dark_blue,clickEvent:{action:\\"run_command\\",value:\\"/fill ~1 ~1 ~ ~1 ~-1 ~ stained_glass 13\\"}}",Text4:"{text:\\"---------------\\",color:black}"}},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /setblock ~1 ~-3 ~1 wall_sign 4},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~-1 ~1 ~2 ~-3 ~1 stained_glass 15},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~3 ~1 ~ ~5 ~1 ~2 air},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~2 ~-1 ~6 ~2 ~3 quartz_block 0},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~-1 ~-1 ~6 ~-1 ~3 quartz_block 0},
	Riding: {id: FallingSand, TileID: 137, Time: 1, TileEntityData: {Command: /fill ~2 ~ ~-1 ~6 ~4 ~3 stained_glass 3 hollow}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
	}
}
```

Einfach in den Kommandblock eingeben warten bis alles aufgebaut ist und auf das schild klicken.

HINWEIS: Es kann sein (da ich einen anderen Typ von Clock verwendet habe weil es so einfacherer war für jetzt) das die Fillclock nicht aktiviert wird.
Wenn das der Fall ist einfach dach aufmachen und Clock mittels eines Redstoneblocks aktivieren.

Ihr müsst vorher noch folgende 2 Kommands ausführen (Hab ich vergessen) :
1.

```
/scoreboard objectives add useEgg stat.useItem.minecraft.spawn_egg
```

2.

```
scoreboard players set @a useEgg 0
```

Grüße euer,
Dryan19 


P.S.: Passiert es euch auch das ihr Redstoneblock so schreiben wollt: redstone_block (wie in den Kommands)
Mir passiert das jedesmal.


----------



## Proofstar (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo Dryan19

Ja passiert mir auch oft. Lach. 

Info Festplatte: Juhuuuuuu. Bis auf ein paar winzige Kleinigkeiten funktioniert sie jetzt so wie ich das will. 
Ich hab komplett umgedacht: Warum gehe ich den Umweg und kopiere den ganzen Feldbereich an statt direkt auszulesen? 

Gedacht... gemacht...   Flugs einen Amor Stand erzeugt der als Spalten und Zeileninterpreter fungiert .

Diesen klone ich dann ins betreffende Feld und voilà das Feld kann ich Vollständig ohne große Zeitverzögerung auslesen bzw. Schreiben.

Zum testen hab ich einen Zähler mit einer schnellen Comparatorclock angeschlossen und was soll ich sagen? Es klappt.

Wie hab ich das geschafft? Nun mit Hilfe des Scoreboards und dem Befehl : Trigger. 

Ich hab nun nur noch eine Fastclock mit insgesamt 8 Befehlen die schnell durchlaufen werden. Triggere ich nun werden für einen Augenblick redstone Blöcke an 3 auswerteeinheiten geschickt. Dann ist die Schaltung wieder im Ruhezustand.  D.h. kaum Belastung für den Rechner. 

Leider hab ich im Moment keine Bilder aber die liefere ich nach. (Bin gerade mit dem Handy on.)

Insgesamt brauch ich ca. 400 BBs. 

Davon entfallen 3x32 für die Zeile zu lesen. Der erste für die zeilenzahl auszulesen. Der 2.te für den Clone Befehl und der 3.te für den read  bzw write befehl. (Wobei ich den Clone Befehl womöglich noch entferne, da er nicht unbedingt nötig ist.)

Dann 2x32 für die Spalte. 3x64 für das Feld. Wobei 1x64 alle den selben Wert beinhalten. Womöglich ändere ich dies noch mit Hilfe der Fastclock. 

Fastclock 10 Stück.  Und last: 32 für die 16 Bit Auswahl. Hinzu kommen später womöglich noch ini-blöcke wenn ich das ganze in einen BB packe. Dann kann man mit Hilfe von ein paar zusätzlichen BB die Position des ersten Feldes bestimmen und auch wohin die gelesenen Daten geclont werden.

Püüh viel Text wenig Bilder.  Lach.

Bilder kommen nach.

Grüssle 
Proofstar


----------



## Dryan19 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Du hast soeben den meinen Horizont für das verstehen dieses Kommands überschritten. 
Ich wollte mal anders ausdrücken als dieses ständige: ich kapier nix. 

Trotzdem echt super was du da machst.

Grüße euer
Dryan19


----------



## Proofstar (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallööööle

Da ist sie nun, meine ULTRAFAST Festplatte in Minecraft. Die wohl schnellste die je gebaut wurde! Sie funktioniert 1A.
Das einzige was mir noch ein bissle Kopfschmerzen bereitet ist: Der Trigger-Command kann nur von einem ECHTEN Spieler ausgeführt werden und damit er DIREKT die Daten anzeigt, muss ich den ausführen, wenn sich die Adressen ändern! 
Zur Zeit kann ich das mit einem Taster machen, der diesen Befehl ausführt! Also so zu sagen Halbautomatisch!

Hier wie Versprochen Bilder dieses (*OK Eigenlob stinkt*  ) MEISTERWERKES!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## Proofstar (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo

Hier melde ich mich mal wieder zu Wort.  Ja ich glaube so langsam werde ich größenwahnsinnig.   Morgen früh oder mittag werde ich meine Festplatte auf 64x32x64x8 Bit vergrößern.  Sind ja nur ungefähr 64 BBs + die festen Blöcke um die ich meine Auswahleinheit vergrößern muss. Hab ich dies getan werde ich die Automatik starten und den GESAMTEN Bereich mit zufallsbits füllen.  Mal sehen wie lange mein armer Rechner damit beschäftigt ist 1048576 Blöcke zu setzen. 

Hat das geklappt folgt der ultimative härtetest: in einer neuen Welt mit einer Sichtweite von 16 chunks Minimum eine Platte von 64x64x64x8 Bits!!!!!

Das wären dann also 2097152 Blöcke.  Durch 8 Bits = 262144 Bytes. Durch 1024 = 256 Kilobytes.

Wenn ich mal einen starken Rechner in die Finger bekomme probier ich mal 64 Felder zu je 64 Spalten zu je 128 Zeilen zu je 8 Bits. (64x64x128x8) was 4194304 Bits (Blöcken) Entspricht. Holla die waldfee.  

Grüssle 
Proofstar


----------



## Proofstar (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo Leute

Also: Hab mich entschlossen mein Meisterwerk nicht mehr Festplatte zu nennen, sondern RAM!

Beim Ultimativen Härtetest konnte ich einen durchschnittlichen Speed von 40 Bits/Sek (=5 Bytes je 8 Bit) feststellen! Die Framerate sinkt dabei nur unmerklich ein!
Durch den FILL Command kann ich den KOMPLETTEN Bereich (256 Kilobytes) innerhalb von nur 30 Sekunden Löschen!
JEDER 8Bit Speicherplatz lässt sich Wahlfrei ansteuern und sowohl Lesen als auch schreiben mit nur 1 Tastendruck! (Wobei das LESEN Automatisch geschied.)

Bilder folgen später

Jetzt hab ich mir erstmal ne Pause verdient!

Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## Proofstar (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo @ALL

Hier wie versprochen Bilder meines RAM's




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der komplette Speicherbereich markiert mit Brick-Stone.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Steuerhalle + Ansteuereinheit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Detailansicht: Rechts Füllung und Init des RAM. Links Adressauswahl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das eigentliche Herzstück: Vorn die Ultra-Fast Clock und dahinter die Ansteuereinheit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die komplette kleine Steuereinheit von Oben gesehen!

Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## Proofstar (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Sodaleee

BÄM: Hier habt Ihr mal beide Versionen!

RAM Leer: RAM_leer

RAM Voll: RAM_gefuellt

Wenn noch Fragen sind... einfach Fragen!!

Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## Proofstar (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo und guten Abend @ALL

Ich glaub ich hab die Idee des Jahunderts bekommen: Ich packe meinen RAM doch in EINEN Commandblock! Der wiederum baut die Ansteuereinheit des RAM's auf!

Hier mal das neue Konzept:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem letzten Bild erkennt Ihr die Ansteuereinheit. Kompackt und winzig. Diese hier Steuert 8 Felder zu je 8 Spalten zu je 8 Zeilen zu je 8 Bit an = 4096 Bit.

Später wird das ganze ca. 6 bis 8 Commandblöcke hoch, 2 Commandblöcke breit und 16 Commandblöcke lang. Dies entspricht 64 Felder zu je 64 Spalten zu je 64 Zeilen zu je 8 Bit! (mehr Bit geht immo ned sonst müsste ich die Spalten und/oder Zeilenzahl verringern um <32768 Blöcke zu bleiben!) = 2097152 Bit!! = 262144 Byte = 256 KByte!

Würde ich die Comandblöcke auf 32 erweitern, hätte ich die fast 4 fache (!) Speicherkapazität! (128x128x128x8) = 16777216 BIT = 2 MEGABYTE!!

Ich bin verrückt, gelle? Wünscht mir für das neue Konzept Glück... NOCH läuft es nicht so rund wie ich mir das wünsche, aber es wird!

Grüßle
Proofstar

*NACHTRAG:*

Wird doch ein bissle größer als Erwartet und die Sichtweite = Chunks machen mir Kopfschmerzen! 
Meine Idee: ein 4MBit Speicher. 
Das wären 64 Felder zu je 64 Spalten zu je 64 Zeilen zu je 16(!) Bit!! Leider sind 8X8 Felder x 64 Spalten = 512 Blöcke. Die maximale Sichtweite, also auch Aufbaufläche die in einem Rutsch erreichbar ist ohne seine Position zu verändern ist 32x16 = 512 Blöcke (In beide Richtungen wenn man genau Mittig wäre x2 = 1024.) Reicht also nicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass die meisten auf 12 (192) oder 16 (256) Chunks Sichtweite Spielen da sonst der Rechner extrem belastet ist und die maximale Sichtweite nur mit 64Bit Java zu erreichen ist!!
Aber.. wie mein Spruch: Unmögliches Wird sofort erledigt, Wunder dauern länger!! Hab ich eine Lösung Parat... Ich Teile es auf: 4 Felder in die eine Richtung und 16 Felder in die andere (sind 4x16=64). 4x64 Spalten sind: 256 und 16x16Bit sind: 256 somit hab ich 256x256x64(Zeilen)= 4MBIT!! Mit einer Sichtweite von 16 Chunks komm ich also so gerade hin! ^^
Eine Andere Möglichkeit wäre noch die Zeilenanzahl zu erhöhen.. auf 128 Zeilen. damit wären es 8 MBIT! oder 4MBIT wenn ich die Feldzahl auf 32 verkleinere oder nur die Spalten auf 32..


----------



## Proofstar (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Halli Hallo Hallöööle

ERFOLG!! Jawoll... Geschafft. Mein 4MBIT (512 KByte) Speichermodul funktioniert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Bild ist die Steuereinheit! Das Letzte Bild zeigt den KOMPLETTEN erreichbaren Speicherbereich! (Links hinten: LETZTES Feld mit den Letzen Blöcken! Theoretisch könnte ich noch 64 Blöcke Huckepack drauf packen, also 128 Bit Höhe, was dann 8 MBit = 1MBYTE entsprechen würde... Aber wir wollen ja ned übertreiben.. 

Grüßle
Proofstar


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

*Wichtige Änderung* bei Befehlen,vermutlich seit 1.8.7 ?
Der Fill -Befehl füllt jetzt ohne den *"Minecraft:*" Zusatz.
Also sieht der Befehl jetzt so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist mir gerade aufgefallen .
Sollten weiter veränderungen vorgenommen worden sein, bitte hier Posten.
THX


----------



## Proofstar (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo KillerPfote

Diesen Befehl nutze ich OHNE den "minecraft:" Zusatz schon seid Version 1.7.10!

Man kann den " : " auch weglassen! 

Selbst in 1-Commandblockbefehle funktioniert das. 

Nur im Chatsystem beim vervollständigen der Befehle mit der "TAB" Taste fürt Minecraft selbst den Zusatz "minecraft:" ein! Aber nötig ist er nicht unbedingt! 

Egal ob "fill", "clone", "setblock" etc. man kann den Zusatz ruhig weg lassen!

Gruß
Proofstar

P.S. Funktioniert seid dem von ID-Nummern auf Namen umgestiegen wurde. Bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen Befehl gesehen, wo man den "minecraft:" Zusatz unbedingt benötigt. Außer eventuell bei NBT-Datenbefehle, da dort alles in Klarnamen stehen muss.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Vielen Dank für deine Aufklärung.
Bei mir ,Gestern,Funktionierte der Befehl garnicht mehr mit "Minecraft"^^.


----------



## Proofstar (9. August 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Halli Halloooo Hallööööle

Wie immer, hat mich die Unlust gepackt..  Leider hab ich weder an meinem Speicher, noch an meinem Labyrinth-Spiel in Minecraft weiter gemacht. Dafür hab ich einen interessanten SEED gefunden! Man startet auf dieser, rot markierten, kleinen Insel direkt neben einem Ozean-Monument. In einem Umkreis von +-500 Blöcken sind über 8 dieser Monumente verteilt! 

Hier der SEED: -6069393214743486199

Die Insel ist an den Coordinaten: X65 Y64 Z229 Die MittelpunktChunks der Ozean-Monumenten sind: (Nicht vollständig)
(x4/z8) - (x11/z38) - (x34/z7) - (x43/z72) - (x50/z39) - (x-12/z4) - (x-44/z46) und (x-48/z6)

Viel Spaß
Michael


----------



## Dryan19 (12. September 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Hallo Leute,
Nach langer Zeit melde ich mich wieder und zwar habe ich ein Tic-Tac-Toe gebaut momentan ist es nur für 2 Spieler konstruiert aber ich bleib dran um es auf 1-Spieler modus zu erweitern.
Hier ein Paar Bilder wie es immoment aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren hab ich in der zwichenzeit einen "Bildschirm gebaut" 4*4 1Pixel =4 Blöcke jeder Pixel einzeln ansteuerbar + Speicher für viele "Bilder" :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß noch,
Euer Dryan 19


----------



## Dryan19 (12. September 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Wer mal die 2 Spieler Version von Tic-Tac-Toe Spielen will hier ist sie (Noch als eigene Welt | Kommandblock ist in Arbeit):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie funktioniert in der 1.8 ganz normal.

Für die Einzelspielerversion kann ich vorab schon mal sagen das sie wahrscheinlich nur in der 1.9 (oder snapshot für die 1.9) funktioniert.
Genaueres kommt noch wenn ich sie fertig habe.

Euer,
Alex(Dryan19)


----------



## Dryan19 (12. September 2015)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Befehlsblöcke -command blocks-MC 1.8*

Übrigens zur Erklärung:
 -In der Mitte der Knopf resetet alles 
 -links und rechts sehen die spieler den Spielverrlauf
 -Hinten das große Feld ist für Zuschauer
 (is mir ja nur nach ca. 4 stunden aufgefallen das ich das vergessen hab -_-)

Euer Alex  ,
der weiter an der Einzelspielerversion baut


----------

